# Best/worst bbq in georgia!?!?



## chiefsquirrel83

This is gonna be a touchy subject!!! Here's my picks!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Best
1.Deans-Jonesboro
2.Fresh Air-Jackson/Bogart
3.Speedy Pig-Fayetteville
Honorable Mention-Mountain Man-Flowery Branch(Closed)

Worst
1.Melears-Fayetteville (eat there if ya have a fetish for food poisoning)
2.Sprayberry's-Newnan (sandpaper between bread)
3.Any commercial chain that sales "bbq" (Sonny's and yes Shanes Rib Shack)
side note----Shanes was only good back when it was in the shack off 42 and Campground in McDonough***

as yall can tell I am originally from the southside(Jonesboro)....ain't no good BBQ up here in the hills!!!....they all make ya sick


----------



## BME013

Fresh Air is the BEST by far!!!  
Jackson,GA
Bogart,GA
Hull,GA

I hate having to goto any other BBQ place.


----------



## bigox911

Best Holcombs in White Plains
Close second is Fresh Air

Worst would have to be one of the chains I guess.


----------



## snuffy

Freash Air in Jackson
Pippins in McDonough
These are the best I have tried.
I hear Bart Hammock in Locust Grove is good but haven't tried it.He only sales take out.


----------



## quinn

love me some FAT MATT'S RIB SHACK on Piedmont in atlanta


----------



## groundhawg

Worse by a LARGE margin is Sprayberry's in Newnan with any Sonny's a close second.

Best is Country's in Columbus off Macon Road.


----------



## centerc

Worst is COL Poodles in Elijay


----------



## ryano

centerc said:


> Worst is COL Poodles in Elijay



hmmmmmm..........guess everyone is entitled to an opinion.

Ive had BBQ all over the southeast and I rank Col Pooles as pretty dang good. Certainly not the worst by any stretch.

to each their own.


----------



## Goatwoman

*Best BBQ*



bigox911 said:


> Best Holcombs in White Plains and Greensboro
> 
> 
> Worst would have to be one of the chains I guess.



I will have to agree with you.  My moms kin people own Holcombs .  I was raised on this BBQ and love the Stew it is great.

Also, Bar H in Roystons is good too.


----------



## bigox911

Goatwoman said:


> I will have to agree with you.  My moms kin people own Holcombs .  I was raised on this BBQ and love the Stew it is great.
> 
> Also, Bar H in Roystons is good too.



I've never had the one in Greensboro....I'd rather have the  sawdust floor  and see Ms. Holcomb


----------



## Howard Roark

Zebs between Franklin Springs and Dainelsville is great.

Bar H in Franklin Springs is good.


----------



## meherg

swallow in the hollow  in roswell is the best off green street look em up


----------



## stillman

Keep posting, I'm making a list for a road trip.


My favorites are:
Fresh Air in Jackson (you leave smelling like a hickory fire)
Old Clinton in Gray (childhood memories)
Fincher's in Macon

My favorite place of all time is Chuck's in Opelika, AL. The BBQ is excellent and Chuck is one of the finest people you will ever meet.

The worst I ever had was some place in Atlanta. Can't remember the name of it. Must be blocked from my memory to protect me from the horror. I drove by it the other day and saw it is out of business.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*how could i have forgotten*



centerc said:


> Worst is COL Poodles in Elijay



Oh yeah....horrible!


----------



## foxdawg

*bbq*

by far the worst bbq in georgia is heavy's bbq down around crawfordville, that stuff will kill ya.


----------



## 4wheeling4life

you have to watch out for the black hairs in your sandwhich at Bar-b-que shack in Toccoa. 

Sonnys is terrible

Bar H is ok in Franklin springs

I was a huge Baty's Bar-b-que fan till he sold out and retired


----------



## fasn8nmom

Wallace's in Cedartown and Yorkville- The best.


----------



## germag

Bar-B-Cutie in Woodstock is the worst by quite a margin IMHO. It should be a crime to call that stuff BBQ. Sprayberry's in Newnan is a close second for Worst in Georgia.

Col Poole's ain't the best, but it ain't the worst either. 

Williamson Bros in Canton and Marietta is pretty good.

Two Brothers in Ballground is really good.


----------



## loggrhead

Sconyers in Augusta, Love that Hash and Rice!!


----------



## christy

Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, Ga.      Best around.  
Callaway Gardens muscadine BBQ             Worst around


----------



## KDarsey

It's funny we go to Sonny's for the sandwiches or the salad bar (good chicken salad) not the BBQ. 
The BBQ there IS a joke.
(and the place is always full      )


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Vandy's BBQ in Statesboro-Best

Sonny's-Worst


----------



## TurkeyManiac

bigox911 said:


> Best Holcombs in White Plains
> Close second is Fresh Air
> 
> Worst would have to be one of the chains I guess.



I have been eating there (Holcombs) since I was about 4. I still go in there some. I drive past it on my way to my folks about 3 times a month.  Old, old school that place.....


----------



## mickbear

fresh air in jackson the best by far  #1

worst in my opinion sonys or southern pit its a toss-up


----------



## BBQBOSS

The Swallow at The Hollow in downtown Roswell is the only place that I "Typically" go out to eat BBQ.  They have very good ribs and pulled pork.  Sauces arent the best but they have excellent meat and wonderful side dishes. Their Brisket and Turkey isn't that bad either.  Their hot lineups of country bands that play there is a big plus also.  

Fresh air is good.

I dont like Shanes rib shack BBQ at all.


----------



## gadeerwoman

You folks must not get around much.
Best chopped: Old South off Windy Hill Road in the Marietta area, Famous Dave's in 2nd place.
Best pulled: Foxx Brothers in Atlanta
Best stew: it's a tie between Bobby & Junes on 14th St in Atl and Old South ....with Old Hickory House in 2nd place.
Best Ribs: Roasters on Lenox Rd in Atlanta (not Kenny Rodgers place..just Roasters) and the ones I cook at home. Longhorn's ribs aren't bad.

Worst of all: some place in Sparta headed toward Mitchell that I made a BIG mistake and went in. GAAAGGGG!! Second worse: Sonny's and Dustys anywhere.
Holcombs? It can be good or bad depending on the day.


----------



## injun joe

Good call on Old South, might have to go by and see Joy today.


----------



## Paymaster

Best... Mine

commercial best..... Billy Bob's in Carrollton GA

Worst.....Many the names I don't recall but Shane's is the worst of the ones I can remember.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Zeb's in Danielsville.

Hot Thomas below Watkinsville, limited hours make it a tough catch for out of towners.

Has anyone tried the new Country Boy's in Madison yet, the old Dairy Queen.  Is it worth the road trip?


----------



## QTurn

I'm with Paymaster on this one.  I cook better Q that any restaurant around here.  Just personal taste I reckon....

If I want other people's Q I go to South Carolina and eat at Shealy's.


----------



## hoochfisher

hey! easy with the hits on sprayberry's! that's family!

j/k yall, calm down! sprayberry's is owned by my family, and for me, it's what i love! but i know, to each his own. can't get mad for someone elses taste. 

as said i love sprayberry's. 
the best ribs i have ever had were at smokey bones in savannah.
i know it's a chain now, but its good!

the worst i've had is fresh air in bogart. man it was bad. a lot of yall like fresh air in jackson, don't know if it's the same as bogart, but if i'm down that way, i'll give it try.

the worst stew hands down is smokin' po' boys here in winder.STAY AWAY!!! nothing but tomato soup with corn and bbq sauce. horrible!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Fresh Air is the same.....me and my wife drive the hour to Bogart to get it because we don't live in Locust Grove anymore....I love it!


----------



## Sweetwater

Luv me some Hudson's in Douglasville.

Williamson bros. is pretty good.

Can anyone point me to some good bbq down here in sw ga?


----------



## Oldstick

I've got a new top three favorite now.  Georgia Bob's in Warner Robins corner of Russell Pkwy and Houston Lake Blvd.

So my top three votes are

1.  Howard, GA (Taylor Co.) Methodist Church on July 4 (but I heard they have stopped after 50-75 years or more)  Nothing could ever replace that as number one.
2.  Fresh Air in Jackson
3.  GA Bob's in Warner Robins


----------



## insanehunter

bradleys bbq in conyers is the best i have had! i just went there today


----------



## puckett181

*Bbq*

Smokin Butts in Thomaston, Ga is really good. i know the owners and they are great people- 

http://www.smokinbuttsbar-b-que.com/


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

After starting this thread seems like Fresh Air is the best.....I'm probably gonna back home this weekend and have some


----------



## Paymaster

hoochfisher said:


> hey! easy with the hits on sprayberry's! that's family!
> 
> j/k yall, calm down! sprayberry's is owned by my family, and for me, it's what i love! but i know, to each his own. can't get mad for someone elses taste.
> 
> as said i love sprayberry's.
> the best ribs i have ever had were at smokey bones in savannah.
> i know it's a chain now, but its good!
> 
> the worst i've had is fresh air in bogart. man it was bad. a lot of yall like fresh air in jackson, don't know if it's the same as bogart, but if i'm down that way, i'll give it try.
> 
> the worst stew hands down is smokin' po' boys here in winder.STAY AWAY!!! nothing but tomato soup with corn and bbq sauce. horrible!



Nothin wrong with Sprayberry's. I eat there all the time. Everybodys tastes are different and that's why there are so many favorites and not so favorites.


----------



## Alaska

I like

Slopes in Roswell,  Havent been there in a couple of years inlaws moved.

Dubs in Calhoun is good

2 Brothers in Ball Ground gets a yep


----------



## sexy shad

Cabin creek on 441 in nicholson is pretty good


----------



## Paddle

OB'S has to be the worst BBQ I ever ate. I think it stands for Our BBq Sticks!!

And another one for Fresh Air in Jackson.

Little Miss Piggy's in Forsyth is a close 2nd best.


----------



## specialk

hoochfisher said:


> hey! easy with the hits on sprayberry's! that's family!
> 
> j/k yall, calm down! sprayberry's is owned by my family, and for me, it's what i love! but i know, to each his own. can't get mad for someone elses taste.
> 
> as said i love sprayberry's.
> the best ribs i have ever had were at smokey bones in savannah.
> i know it's a chain now, but its good!
> 
> the worst i've had is fresh air in bogart. man it was bad. a lot of yall like fresh air in jackson, don't know if it's the same as bogart, but if i'm down that way, i'll give it try.
> 
> the worst stew hands down is smokin' po' boys here in winder.STAY AWAY!!! nothing but tomato soup with corn and bbq sauce. horrible!



i've eaten at the old one and new one, both were great, i respected the fact they closed on sundays too, they miss a lot of money, but money at everything!!.......


----------



## naildrvr

piggie park in thomaston & ga south in barnesville are both good

fresh air has too much vinegar for me, but my wife loves it. 
she has folks in jackson, so she gets it when she visits them.


----------



## feathersnantlers

*2 Brothers?*

I like 2 Brothers in Ball Ground. Not that smoky but still good eating and the decorations are nice as well.

Oh yeah Dubs is good eatin too, only place in Calhoun that doesn't need a sign.


----------



## Oldstick

And for negatives, someone already mention Bar B Cutie. 

They opened one in Warner Robins and I tried it once, very mediocre, especially for the price.  I think it stayed open maybe 3 months.


----------



## BBQBOSS

naildrvr said:


> piggie park in thomaston & ga south in barnesville are both good
> 
> fresh air has too much vinegar for me, but my wife loves it.
> she has folks in jackson, so she gets it when she visits them.



Hands down, Piggy Park has the best brunswick stew in the state.  

(Disclaimer: If Muddy is reading this, yours is better! )


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Sam and Daves in Marietta is good


----------



## bulletproof1510

Southern Pit in Griffin is by far the best.
The worst would be Country's in Columbus....yuck


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well the BEST ever IMO is made by a local here in Cleveland (Dickie Nix) that stuff is GREAT!!!!!!!!! 

As far as resturants go.....

North Ga BBQ in Helen has great ribs........

Personally, I like the Sonny's In Commerce. I love their ribs and like stated before they have THE BEST Chicken Salad made.......

Don't waste your time stopping at Chattahoochee BBQ it is not good............


----------



## Jranger

Best BBQ I ever had was from "Kings" down in Eustis, Fla. I was scared to get outta the truck to order at the window, but man I was happy I did. I'm a fan of the mustard / vinegar type sauce though, so I'm not sure everyone would agree with me.


----------



## KDarsey

greers57 said:


> And for negatives, someone already mention Bar B Cutie.
> 
> They opened one in Warner Robins and I tried it once, very mediocre, especially for the price.  I think it stayed open maybe 3 months.



  I wouldn't even eat there just because of the name.......pewwwwwwwww


----------



## Sterlo58

The Best - The Iron Pig in Jefferson

The worst - Sonny's


----------



## Droptine23

*bbq*

i grew up eating Harolds bbq in atlanta its my fav. i live  in  newnan and you couldnt pay me to eat at sprayberry's


----------



## MustangMAtt30

The greatest ever was Melear's in Fairburn.  I grew up on that.  I would cut off one of my fingers to be able to get just one plate of that stuff.  I have never had Melear's in Fayetteville so I don't know if it is the same but I doubt it.

I like Sprayberry's and Williamson Brothers.  Dre's in Villa Rica is pretty good as well although I am not a fan of his stew.

Here are the ones that are just ok in my book.
Hudson's in D'ville 
Wallace's in Austell-Don't like the stew though.  
Gilley's in Villa Rica

The ones I don't like.
Col. Pooles in Ellijay
Sonny's


----------



## Dustin Pate

MustangMAtt30 said:


> The greatest ever was Melear's in Fairburn.  I grew up on that.  I would cut off one of my fingers to be able to get just one plate of that stuff.  I have never had Melear's in Fayetteville so I don't know if it is the same but I doubt it.



You and be both. I can remember going there as a little kid. 

I like J&J's down in Franklin (Heard County). 

Favorite stew is Duffey's (now Walker's Meats)..it is served at most BBQ joints in west Georgia.


----------



## jason4445

The two worse ones was that BBO place in Ellijay, Ga that had all the pig signs with people's name on the hill behind the restaurant.  I think it is closed now, but that place was the worse.  Second, and I don't know if it is still open, but it was on I-16 one exit before the road ended south of Macon in the mid 70's.  I think it was called Sweats BBO.  I passed it going to college.  Always saw big trucks parked there so one day I went - left 2/3rds of a sandwich on the plate meat was nothing but fat and gristle. 

I always loved Fresh Air, although not a fan of the vinegar based sauce, but it was the best meat of any BBQ place.  The one I judged all other BBQ places by was Sprayberrys.  However, in the late 80's an early 90's they went downhill big time.  Mainly inconsistency.  Good one day - big full sandwiches and thick stew, the next day wimpy portions and watered down stew. I  was selling food to restaurants at the time and seems like about that time the old men who ran the place for years were retiring and the sons and grandsons had taken over.  By the time I was in the area and hearing about it they had lost over half their business and the old timers where coming out of retirement to turn things around.

The best ribs by far and far are at Sticky Fingers in Chattanooga.


----------



## whitworth

*Ate some of the worst BBQ in Atlanta metro*

Recall two of them are closed and one should be.

Some of the best-
Melvin's on Folly Road, James Island, Charleston, S.C.

Visiting -sure loved that mustard based sauce.


----------



## DBM78

Best 
Wallace BBQ in Austell, GA

http://www.wallacebarbecue.com

Worst
Hiram Hickory House Hiram, GA
Briar Patch Dallas, GA


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Worst ever is Heavy's BBQ in Crawfordville... THey filmed part of the movie "Sweet Home Alabama" there .  It was a juke joint in the movie, maybe they should try it in real life too.

My favorite is a boston butt cooked at home by me or a few of my friends.

I like sticky fingers ribs pretty good for a chain.


----------



## ryano

jason4445 said:


> The two worse ones was that BBO place in Ellijay, Ga that had all the pig signs with people's name on the hill behind the restaurant.  I think it is closed now,



no, it is still very much open and still very much packed most anytime you pass by it.


----------



## big_bird

yella BBQ is good in south carolina but i was grown up on red BBQ.

my old man and some smoked  butts is hard to beat.

but 
1. fresh air
2. melears in fayetteville. (i dont know why but man i get a hankering for it)
3. wallaces in austell


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Melears is the only place out of any genre of food that I know of that has given several people food poisoning....including me...that is the one of the few places i have ever seen get closed down every year due to failed health inspections.......by the way I forgot about Ga. South in Barnesville....man that was good during my Gordon days....but still....my favorite 2 that are tied for 1st is Deans and Fresh Air(all of em)....and....i tried the Smokehouse in Gainesville.....yuck....the chokehouse....it was like sloppy joes!


----------



## bighonkinjeep

W.W. the Boss in Lithonia is good stuff. I thought Sprayberrys was the worst and then I ate at brick pit on Peachtree industrial. I think buck lure is one of their sauce ingredients.
BHJ


----------



## vcd1363

The brick pit on peachtree is run by koreans, pork is not their meat of choice!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

I only know of one place in NE Ga. where the BBQ meat and everything else under the roof was bad. Unfortunately for the lawyer crowd, I can't remember so can't mention the name. It was around 8 years ago and was in Blairsville, just north of the junction with 76, and on the west side of the road and next to a gas station in the same lot. Sweet baby Jesus it was all bad. Hope to God they're not there anymore.

All other BBQ joints eaten at in NE Ga. have been good, meat wise.

The problem is, 98 % of everybody can't get the Brunswick Stew right. Everybody wants to be different, so in being different they steer the recipe in some way right over the cliff....and into the trash can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can recommend The BBQ Shack on Big A road (the main drag - hwy 17) in Toccoa. With the BBQ or chicken plates, it's 2 for 1. If the 1st plate doesn't fill you up, just ask for another and get a 2nd free. Very decent food. Pitcher of tea and loaf of bread on every table.


----------



## Cadcom

Fox Bros has to be tried - real good stuff. Can be a little weird atmosphere but it's real good. Jim and Nicks in Smyrna is some good eating also - just pricey.


----------



## bilgerat

the best was Mountian Mans in Flowery branch, too bad he closed
Williamson bros is my new favorite
PR's {Pappy Reds}in Cumming is 2nd
  I thought Sonnys was the worst untill I tried the new Shanes rib shack in Flowery branch last week , YUCK.
it was really really bad...


----------



## jeremyoo7

Whats the name of the BBQ place on the way to lake sinclair if you are coming from Monroe???  Good BBQ


----------



## devildog83

Droptine23 said:


> i grew up eating Harolds bbq in atlanta its my fav. i live  in  newnan and you couldnt pay me to eat at sprayberry's



I read this whole article to see if Harolds was in here. The best bbq and stew to be ate and dang near the safest place around the federal pen at lunch time. Its worth the 1:15 minute drive twice a month!!!


----------



## deanos74

bbq is made when the sauce is cooked in the meat,seasoned to perfection,so good that you would spend your last dollar just for a bite. if you have to add sauce  to dry pork you mine as go back to chads,sonnys all that up north yankee crap they wanna call bbq


----------



## deanos74

Sterlo58 said:


> The Best - The Iron Pig in Jefferson
> 
> The worst - Sonny's



i live in maysville, wheres the iron pig in jefferson, never heard of it?


----------



## brownceluse

Mad dogs in Conyers aint to shaby. The Little Barn in Lawrenceville is pretty good, and their Brunswick stew is the best around.                              The worst have to be Shanes and Sonnys, but yesterday I ate at Fat Daddys in Covington and I wont go back. It was like drinking my BBQ sandwich.


----------



## groundhawg

stillman said:


> Keep posting, I'm making a list for a road trip.
> 
> 
> My favorites are:
> Fresh Air in Jackson (you leave smelling like a hickory fire)
> Old Clinton in Gray (childhood memories)
> Fincher's in Macon
> 
> My favorite place of all time is Chuck's in Opelika, AL. The BBQ is excellent and Chuck is one of the finest people you will ever meet.
> 
> The worst I ever had was some place in Atlanta. Can't remember the name of it. Must be blocked from my memory to protect me from the horror. I drove by it the other day and saw it is out of business.



You are correct about Chuck being a fine Christian man and that his BBQ is 'rite good but he needs to learn how to make good stew.


----------



## groundhawg

hoochfisher said:


> hey! easy with the hits on sprayberry's! that's family!
> 
> j/k yall, calm down! sprayberry's is owned by my family, and for me, it's what i love! but i know, to each his own. can't get mad for someone elses taste.
> 
> as said i love sprayberry's.
> the best ribs i have ever had were at smokey bones in savannah.
> i know it's a chain now, but its good!
> 
> the worst i've had is fresh air in bogart. man it was bad. a lot of yall like fresh air in jackson, don't know if it's the same as bogart, but if i'm down that way, i'll give it try.
> 
> the worst stew hands down is smokin' po' boys here in winder.STAY AWAY!!! nothing but tomato soup with corn and bbq sauce. horrible!




Sorry to come down on the family but when you ask for bbq sause and all you are handed is a bottle of hot sause something it wrong.  Go by Sprayberry's - the newer store off hwy 34 across from Walmart - every day and have never seen the pit being used.  How can you cook bbq without a fire?


----------



## Oldstick

Jranger said:


> Best BBQ I ever had was from "Kings" down in Eustis, Fla. I was scared to get outta the truck to order at the window, but man I was happy I did. I'm a fan of the mustard / vinegar type sauce though, so I'm not sure everyone would agree with me.



Now I love the yellow mustard based sauces too.  One of the best in middle GA is the White Diamond in Bonaire.  
There is some sort of secret BBQ recipe floating around South GA that uses Durkee's Sauce, which is a very tasty mustard/mayo/horseradish sort of concoction you can get at the store.  Haven't had White Diamond in a while, but I used to think it was this recipe.


----------



## Doc_5729

*my list may hurt some feelings*

Ok and would recommend

Crowe's in Madison - first and foremost.
Sconyers - Augusta
AJ's - Grayson


For a quick lunch sandwich

Fresh Air - Jackson/Bogart
Hot Thomas - Watkinsville
That BBQ shack on Hwy 11 South of Social Circle between SC & I-20
Joe's - 441 south of Madison at Seven Islands Road


Honorable mention

Joe Stewart - old country store on 278 East of Madison - closed when Joe died a few years ago. Joe was a good man now. Had some sauce that would make a Mexican cry.....


Questionable, may get by in a pinch, depends on day

Deans - Jonesboro or down there somewhere
Pippins - Covington and Ga 20 hwy


Worst - wouldn't throw water on the building if'n it was on fire and my dog eats better food (if it can be called that) than this.

Melears
Sprayberry's
Shanes - anywhere
Speedy Pig
Holcombs 
Williamson Bros
Heavy's - Crawfordville
Famous Dave's
Pappy Red's - Cummings (closed I think, re-opened different name)
JR's (on PTI at Peachtree Corners)
Mad Dogs - Conyers
Bradleys - Conyers

and a whole lot more that ain't worth the effort to type.


----------



## letsemwalk

One of the newest and best by far....Turner`s BBQ in Hillsboro
My dad calls it Two Dudes and a Chick BBQ.
If you ever go in there you`ll understand why.....It`s run buy two old biker guys and one of em`s wife. But they sure know what their doing with BBQ.


I don`t think Fresh Air or Old Clinton even come close to them.
and Pippin`s in Forsyth has got to be the worst i`ve ever had.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

I finally got to eat my faves this weekend....went to Jackson for the BBQ Festival....ate Deans on the way down on Friday!!!! still by fay the best to me.....then Saturday had some Dixie-Cue Ribs for lunch.....AND FRESH AIR!!!!....could not have been a better weekend....I think Melears BBQ and Sprayburys was down there too....they was in a sandbox and cats were trying to cover it up!!!....aunt and uncle from South Georgia went to Melears this weekend...they did not follow the directions to speedy pig....guess what...they got sick....thats another one on the list of yackers from Melears....when a place shuts down every 3 years for a bad health inspection.....something is wrong...


----------



## ylhatch

sconyers in augusta i go by there while at burn center & the ribhut in savannah on bay street is good too.


----------



## Crooked Stick

*mid ga*

Holcomb's
Andy's between Eatonton and Milleyvegas ain't too bad

I'd fry horse hockey before i set foot in a Sonny's


----------



## bsanders

Ya'll gotta come down to Oglethorpe County and try out Paul's BBQ in Lexington, it's good. BUT i will have to say that the best BBQ will have to be from Sanders BBQ on HWY 77 from Lexington to Elberton. I work for Rayle EMC and we took Mr. Sanders some old poles so he could build a fence and a pole barn and man was it worth it! THE best!!! Oh yeah Fresh Air, Sonny's, BBQ Shack.......worse than bad mexican.


----------



## Sasparilla

BBQ shack in Toccoa is worst I have had. The best I have had in Georgia closed due to owner divorce. I want to try the Fresh Air place after reading this thread. Mickey Piggs along 365 toward Cornelia is worth a stop IMO.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Wow!  Great thread!*

:Great reviews, folks!

Here's my current favorites with one to five smiley faces, five being excellent:

Athens area:

Fresh Air (HWY 78 Bogart) - 
Makes me think I'm back home in NC when I eat here.  Vinegar based sauce, great slaw, great stew.  Not fancy, just wooden picnic tables inside - great place.  Prices are excellent, truly an example of how to run a real BBQ restaurant.

Bills BBQ (SR 72 Hull)
They serve more than Q here, which costs them points in my rating system, plus they are a bit pricey.  Average+ Que, don't bother with the stew.

Jot 'em Down (Near the intersection of S. Milledge & the Macon Hwy, Athens) 
A provisional three smilies, good Q, offers quail and sausage, awful service the two times I've been there.  This is their new location since they have moved and they don't seem to be sure if they want to attract the Greek crowd or regular folks.  Are you a bar, or a BBQ place? Way pricey for what you get.

Sonny's (Hwy 78 Athens)
Come on folks, they aren't that bad... try the sliced beef.  Sonny's will do in a pinch if you're jonesing bad.

North of Athens:
Cabin Creek BBQ (HWY 441 in Nicholson)
Great Q, but their sauce is ketchup based and tastes like it has liquid smoke added.  Sides taste like cans of Sam's or Sysco products opened and heated.  Three smilies based on the total experience, rated on pulled pork alone, easily 5 smilies.  Just don't get the sauce. Pricey.

Spring House BBQ (Broad St. Athens)
Long closed now, but the finest Q joint I have ever been fortunate enough to have experienced.  Unfortunately some racist piece of $%#@ shot the owner, then they all slowly closed.  Included here in tribute to the memory of a great Q joint.

South of Athens:

Hot Thomas (Hwy 15, between Watkinsville and Greensboro)
Spotty hours (you just have to catch them open), but ohhh so good.  NC style sauce, watch out, the hot is aptly named.  Also burgers and chili dogs, perfectly acceptable additional items for a BBQ restaurant.  Que is impeccable, the chili dogs rock!  Seriously, I would drive the thirty miles here just to lick the wrapper off one of their chili dogs.  Cool old dude owns the place, it used to be a general store way back in the day.  Again, well worth the drive, probably my favorite Q joint in GA. Cheap, cash only. By the way, be careful if you Google "Hot Thomas", be sure to add "BBQ".

Old Clinton BBQ  (Gray Highway, Gray GA)
Good food, good prices, good people.  Nothing really strikes me as outstanding but all is done well. The sweet tea does rock.   Super cheap.  Watch pulling out of here, it's almost like they were trying to get people killed, really a horrible spot in the road.

Scott's Barbecue (Ga Hwy 87, Cochran GA)
I lived in the neighborhood behind this place when I was in high school.  The train used to stop here, as in; freight train crews would just stop and wander through the woods to the restaurant.  Seriously good Q, but the Brunswick stew should be shipped to other restaurants as an example, it's that good.  Worth a drive (since unless you live in Hawkinsville, Cochran is a drive from anywhere).


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Shack by the Track in St George!


----------



## Medicine Man

Dr. I can't believe Old Clinton only has 4.. 
 I would have given them 6..They opened that one in M'ville on 441 towards the power plant and have might near took all my money.


----------



## holton27596

I will be going by scotts bq in cochran next weekend, cant wait. Pretty much anywhere here in nc is horrible. They believe that if you pour a bottle of vinegar over a piece of meat you have bbq, yuck!


----------



## MustangMAtt30

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Melears is the only place out of any genre of food that I know of that has given several people food poisoning....including me...




Well I would happily take that risk if I could get some Melear's of Fairburn BBQ......but those days are gone.


----------



## wareaglejim

Sam and Dave's in Marietta may be the best I have ever had, Georgia or anywhere else. The pulled pork and brisket are unbelievable.


----------



## marknga

For everybody that lives in or is visiting th Byron Exit 149 I-75 area we have a new barbq restuarant open. Georgia Bob's Barbq Company has just opened up with a large sit down dining area. They have been in Warner Robins for several years and smoke some good Q. Just finished a samwich.

Thank goodness we have some decent bar b q in Byron now.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Well I would happily take that risk if I could get some Melear's of Fairburn BBQ......but those days are gone.



Is it closed?

I haven't been there in probably 30 years.

I remember they used to do a BBQ for the Baptist Brotherhood at Decatur First Baptist -- don't know if it was association wide but it was big.  I went in the late 50's and early 60's.  Boy, did they turn a some BBQ.


----------



## triple play

Try the ribs at Mickey Pigs.


----------



## dbl0spy

wareaglejim said:


> Sam and Dave's in Marietta may be the best I have ever had, Georgia or anywhere else. The pulled pork and brisket are unbelievable.



Must be the only bbq you have had, Dariy Queen has better bbq


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

guys...got back from north carolina with the wife for our anniversary....and I am stilll gonna put my foot down....Deans and Fresh Air(all of em) are my favorites...but North Carolinians......KNOW HOW TO COOK SOME BBQ...wow...we stopped a juke joint called Banjos in Hendersonville, NC and wow!!!....if they were in GA...they would be my #1 pick!


----------



## contender*

Stopped by two brothers for the first time in 10-15 years. Last time I ate there it was great. I wouldn't trade a 6pc box of chicken mcnuggets for what we got there last week. It was like chewing leather. It tasted like crock pot butt roast and if it hadn't been for the sauce that's all it would have been. A disappointment for sure!
I have to say for right around my area it's bubba-Q or hogs and dogs.


----------



## K80

Zeb's, Bar H, and Vanna BBQ

Worst by far is some little place down in Louisville just below Wrens off of Highway 1.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

ZEB'S is best......................Sonny's is the worst !


----------



## travisn706

*Bbq*

OMG, Oinkers in Dillard is the best,


----------



## mikelogg

Wallace's in Austell,the best of the best.


----------



## hoochfisher

i had some from johhny's off 129 in gainsville this weekend, wasn't too bad. it's worth a taste.



> yella BBQ is good in south carolina



i love yella bbq! the best yella i have had in s.c. was at maurice's. 

i was working at a rail yard in columbia,(went to help that yard out for three weeks), and some guys there say "where we eating"?
"what's good?" i say.   

so, four of the toughest looking black guys i have ever seen, say lets go eat bbq. sounds good lets go.
they take me to maurice's, we walk in, there are confederate flags everywhere, and even a kkk robe on the wall in that paticular location. 
i see this, and i'm thinking this was some kind of joke on the  white boy from ga.
nope. i ask them why did they go there, and why bring me there, to a place like that, with stuff like that everywhere? 

they had one simple answer, "we could care less, the food is good!"

and it was too!


----------



## CDN

*Best and worst BBQ*

This is a very interesting thread. I am a BBQ cooker myself, maybe on the verge of starting a catering business, absolutely love to cook BBQ! We make our own rub, our own sauces (2 different styles), jalapeno cole slaw, our own stew, you get the picture. I have eaten at a lot of the places that are mentioned on here and it never ceases to amaze me at people's different tastes when it comes to BBQ. There are different styles of cooking the meat, chopped, pulled, thick sweet sauce, vinegar sauce, etc., etc., etc. Just reading some people's opinions of the different restaurants and their particular style goes to show how many different tastes their are for one "genre" of food. Although we think our BBQ is the best, I have eaten alot of other styles that were good as well. In my opinion, the one common denominator that a good 'que joint has to have is SMOKE! If you drive up and don't see or smell smoke, go on down the road. For the record, Ivey's in Lilburn was great 'que when I was a kid. AJ's in Grayson is probably the worst I have eaten.


----------



## hoochfisher

x2 on aj's. i stopped to taste thier stew once, it was so bad i was scared to even taste the meat or sauce.


----------



## gatormeup

3 little pigs in pine mountain ga is best ive had in a while, steer clear of whistling pig in pine mtn!!


----------



## chickenhawk

*Bbq*

Amos BBQ in Freehome is pretty dang good.


----------



## Big Al

All of the fans of Fresh Air in Jackson need to travel off the Jackson square on hwy 36 and try Bill's Smokin Q. You might not be going back to Fresh Air.


----------



## Oldstick

marknga said:


> For everybody that lives in or is visiting th Byron Exit 149 I-75 area we have a new barbq restuarant open. Georgia Bob's Barbq Company has just opened up with a large sit down dining area. They have been in Warner Robins for several years and smoke some good Q. Just finished a samwich.
> 
> Thank goodness we have some decent bar b q in Byron now.



+1, if it is the same stuff as the Georgia Bob's in Warner Robins.  They are pretty much tied with Fresh Air for my number one  vote.

We tried that place called the Big Dog's or whatever it was called in Byron once and only once.  It was the sickest mess I every had, about like the Dairy Queen as someone else mentioned.


----------



## vcd1363

Where is Amos BBQ in freehome?


----------



## marknga

greers57 said:


> +1, if it is the same stuff as the Georgia Bob's in Warner Robins.  They are pretty much tied with Fresh Air for my number one  vote.
> 
> We tried that place called the Big Dog's or whatever it was called in Byron once and only once.  It was the sickest mess I every had, about like the Dairy Queen as someone else mentioned.



Nah Dairy Queen is much better than Big Dogs. 

Big Dogs has several locations in Middle Georgia so I hope their other locations are better than the one in Byron cause that is some terrible Q.


----------



## CountryRoad

Best in Augusta: Firehouse BBQ on lumpkin road. Sconyers BBQ. and Jacks BBQ also on lumpkin road. Best in augusta. My vote and augusta magazine. 

Worst: anyplace that has more then 3 locations.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Twenty five ought six said:


> Is it closed?
> 
> I haven't been there in probably 30 years.
> 
> I remember they used to do a BBQ for the Baptist Brotherhood at Decatur First Baptist -- don't know if it was association wide but it was big.  I went in the late 50's and early 60's.  Boy, did they turn a some BBQ.




The one in Fairburn has been gone for years now I believe.  I haven't rode out that way in a long time so I don't know what is there.  There is a Melear's in Fayetteville but I have never ate at that one before and don't really even know if it is associated with the one that used to be in Fairburn.  However one fella on here talks about how he got food poisoning and all from the Fayetteville location.


----------



## LCT

I didnt read the whole thread but if you havent tried the Swallow at the Hollow in Roswell it's great!

Sonny's is by FAR the worst ever.

Word


----------



## Tye

Here is the funny part of all of this - I have been cooking bbq for almost 30 years and while some will say they like the vinegar based non sweet sauce... if you make some sauce with a bit of sweet added everyone will pick it as their favorite. everybody lies


----------



## drippin' rock

When eating out I've had  more mediocre experiences than good.
Don't care too much for Dean's.  My wife likes it though.
Williamson Bro's in Marietta is pretty darn good.
Mack's in Warm Springs is a favorite spot during deer season.
Interstate BBQ in Memphis is really good.
Dave Anderson's in Dallas, TX. is very good.  You get Brisket, smoked sausage, and pork on one plate. Awsome!
I haven't eaten there but my dad swears Oinker's in Clayton is the worst he's eaten.
Southern Pit in Griffin is also a favorite.
I like to find places that strive to do well in all categories; slaw, stew, sauce, and meat.  Hard to find that.  I can't stand it when the meat is pretty good but the slaw and stew came premade from the store.  That's the lazy way out.


----------



## bduck93

Blue's in Kingsland is the best I've had.

Worst is Shane's anywhere


----------



## Vorco

Fat Matts gets my vote


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Big Al said:


> All of the fans of Fresh Air in Jackson need to travel off the Jackson square on hwy 36 and try Bill's Smokin Q. You might not be going back to Fresh Air.



nasty! you actually eat there....i thought that was the driest non-tasting meat I have ever had...trust me...i'd pay that place to keep their food


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

i hunt in jackson so i love fresh air  their stew is great and their bbq is awesome


----------



## doublebrowtine

*bbq*

Bradley's in Conyers


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Still #1 deans and fresh air.....


----------



## JHannah92

Best:
Macon Road BBQ, Columbus
Three Little Pigs, Pine Mountain
Country's, Columbus

Worst:
Sonny's
Smokey Bone's


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr.

Paradise BBQ in milledgeville.


----------



## G3Rider

Fresh Air , Jackson   Southern Pit  , Griffin


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Alabama butts in eufaula alabama is awesome. The sign says " the best butt in alabama and i believe it. Well almost. I was married to an alabama girl and she had some good barbque. It was best smoked.


----------



## Artmom

*Q*

*Best:*

Macon Rd. Bar B Q - Columbus, GA pretty good for this area
Chuck's Bar B Q or Byron's Bar B Q - both Opelika/Auburn, AL area

Not so good:

Sonny's - ugghhh!went out of business almost immediately, here
Sprayberry's - sorry to the GON member who has family in this establishment, but that que is just too dang dry and stringy, it's probably good quality meat and all -  they just cook the heck out of it


----------



## hoochfisher

that's cool. like i said before, everyone has thier own taste.
just about everyone here loves fresh air, i hate it. but im me, your you, they are them.  
every thing i love about a few local q shops will probably be shattered, when i head to memphis this fall. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## ryano

hoochfisher said:


> that's cool. like i said before, everyone has thier own taste.
> just about everyone here loves fresh air, i hate it. but im me, your you, they are them.
> every thing i love about a few local q shops will probably be shattered, when i head to memphis this fall. I CANT WAIT!



exactly........kinda like asking which is better.....Ford or Chevy? 

when it all boils down to it, after all the bickering is over, its a matter of personal preference.

ive had BBQ all over the southeast. I will stack FRESH Colonel Pooles up against any Ive eaten. Most people here blast that place as if it was the worlds worst.

to each their own.


----------



## rex upshaw

best-
hot thomas

worst-
slopes


----------



## stravis

I agree with the other from around Perry, Georgia Bob's is hard to beat. One that hasn't been mentioned but is very good is Grillmasters here in Perry. Tiny little place off of I-75 exit 136. Only has a few tables, but amazing food.


----------



## airbosn

The best used to be Grangers BBQ in Bowdon many many years ago......


----------



## MustangMAtt30

ryano said:


> exactly........kinda like asking which is better.....Ford or Chevy?
> 
> when it all boils down to it, after all the bickering is over, its a matter of personal preference.
> 
> ive had BBQ all over the southeast. I will stack FRESH Colonel Pooles up against any Ive eaten. Most people here blast that place as if it was the worlds worst.
> 
> to each their own.



Ryano, I usually agree with you about stuff but Pooles is H-O-R-R-I-B-L-E...horrible.

My folks used to have a place on the Cartecay close to Ellijay and we ate there and I just couldn't hardly eat it.  Way too salty.


----------



## sportingarms

The best is Finchers in Macon.  I also like Jot Em Down in Athens.  Their stew is good, and they have some sauce (Green H*ll) that I can't get enough of!


----------



## Brushcreek

Best: 
1. Bar H -Royston
2. Backstreet -Hartwell
3. BBQ shack -East Athens
Worst:
1. Zeb's - Hands down!! -Danielsville
2. Sonny's -Athens
3. Bill's -Hull
4. Jot Em Down -East Athens


----------



## Bigred BBQ

representing sowega here,
River Front Bar b q in Albany is a definite YES

Austins in Albany is not bar-b-q as it claims, tasted like there meat was cooked in an oven, the chicken was baked. i pulled around back to "check it out"  yea no smoker or wood


----------



## Slingblade

deanos74 said:


> i live in maysville, wheres the iron pig in jefferson, never heard of it?



Right above the tracks across from Real Deals...ain't got no dining room, just a big ole train engine lookin smoker and the trailer they serve out of.  Sit under the big oak tree and eat at the picnic tables or take it with you.  Good meat with a slight vinegar twang, wish it had a little more fire; stew was different.


----------



## stillman

We ate lunch at Chuck's in Opelika, AL today. I had two sandwiches, sliced, outside, lean, pickle, no slaw. Chuck's is definitely at the top of my list.


----------



## camo93

*Bbq*

Their are all different types of BBQ sytles and I like them all.. 

But 

Holcombs has my Vote for the best.. I like to take two pieces of loaf bread and pour stew on top of it, with a little salt, pepper and vinager hot sauce.. YUMMIEE


----------



## Droptine23

*bbq*

harolds and deans - best    and sprayberrys- worst


----------



## Oldstick

camo93 said:


> Their are all different types of BBQ sytles and I like them all..
> 
> YUMMIEE



I agree with that pretty much too.

The ones that rank the highest with me are when the meat has a real good smoked flavor, is relatively lean,  and they don't add just a little sauce to enhance the flavor.  I like the sauces with a lot of vinegar or mustard taste, but if there is a little sweetness added, that's fine too.

But the ones where the meat tastes more oven baked and it's swimming in a quart of some kind of syrupy canned sauce, it's thumbs down.

Of the one's I've tried in Middle Ga, I like GA Bobs (the best), Finchers, White Diamond, Scotts (in Cochran) and Fresh Air.


----------



## DBM78

doublebrowtine said:


> Bradley's in Conyers



I ate at Bradley's last week when working in the area. Its ok not great. I didn't care for the pulled pork sandwich put in between 2 pieces of buttered and grilled texas toast. Just give me a regular bun. The meat was really fat and greasy. The sause they have there was good. Can't comment on any of there sides just had chips and tea.

I also ate out at the Wild West BBQ located between Conyers and Loganville on Hwy 20 I believe. Avoid this place at all cost and save your money and starve. This place should be shut down. Pulled pork sandwich was nothing more that a oven backed piece of pork with bbq sause poured over it. No smoke flavor/color or nothing and on top of that it can cold. If it ain't got smoke it ain't BBQ. Stay clear from there.


Its funny I seached this thread to help me figure out where I was eating lunch in the area.


----------



## snuffy

Had some of Bart Hammocks yesterday.
It was very good.
He only has it on weekends and a few weekdays. He is in Locust Grove.
If anybody wants some I will PM you his number.


----------



## Gary Mercer

HMMMM  
Well, Guys, you are sure giving me some new names.  I've been a traveling salesman in the Southeast for over 43 years.  I think I have hit every BBQ stand from Petersburg to Tuscaloosa.  Some have been great, and some have been horrible.  
Some of the best:
Lexington BBQ, Lexington, NC  (Vinager based sauce)
Williams Family, Goldsboro, NC (eastern NC style)
Piggie Park, Columbia,SC  (Mustard based sauce)
Carolina BBQ, New Ellington, SC
Sconyers BBQ, Augusta.  (great Hash and Steamed rice)
Wilson's BBQ, Homerville, GA   ( I think they have gone out of business, or sold out to a Yankee.)
Country's, Columbus, GA  ( great stew)
Dreamland, Tuscaloosa, AL (Ribs and more Ribs)
Athens, GA Litlle place off the bypass.  Used to have goat there on Tuesdays or Wednesdays.  Probably gone by now, that was 20 years ago.
The Worst:
Well, those have been forgotten, since they weren't worth going back to.  
BBQ is so different as you travel across the country.  In Texas I have had some of the best brisket I have ever eaten, but they don't know how to cook a pig.
Memphis, there are soo many places with good BBQ.  Corkey's the Roundevue(Spelling sucks).  The best is a little place just as you get off the bridge from West Memphis.  The name escapes me, but it was a ladies name, and she had been in business there for 45 years.  (And, I wouldn't go to that neighborhood after dark.)
BBQ joints are a journey thru life.  Try them all, you will come away with some fabulous meals, and some real dogs.  BUT, THE FUN IS IN THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GOOD ONE!
Bon Appitite!
Gary


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

went to Dreamland once on my way to Laurel MS.....about all I'm going...too commercialized for me and the BBQ tasted alot like Ketchup


----------



## Gary Mercer

Ketchsup is the Alabama Style.  Just like Lexington, NC is all about vinegar.  I was making a point that BBQ is so different on a regional basis.  Dreamland wouldn't be my choice for ribs.  I like St Louis style, but that is a whole nother story.


----------



## Gary Mercer

PS.  I forgot to mention that the very best BBQ in the land is a family place in Orangeburg, SC.  It is called Dukes, and I went to college with one of the Duke brothers.  Their dad and Mom started the business back in the early fifties.  Both boys went to Clemson and majored in Agriculture.  They came home and joined the business, which included a hog farm.  I think there are three generations or more working in the business now.  They only are open Thur thru Saturday nite.  All you can eat buffet style, skins, ribs, pulled, rice, lots of home cooked country vegies.  And for you poultry lovers some very good cluck too.
Probably the best hash and rice in the Low Country, and it is all family.                             
You will love this place, from the styrofoam plates to the loaves of light bread and sweet tea on the tables.
C'mon Thursday!!!
Gary


----------



## Browning01

VANDY"S IN STATESBORO, hands down best bbq I have ever had!!!!!


----------



## drippin' rock

I've seen Fresh Air of Jackson mentioned multiple times in this thread, and in my opinion is the worst of the ones in the area.  Funny thing about that though...... I still sopped up the plate with my slice of white bread!!!!!


----------



## Corey

Dustin Pate said:


> You and be both. I can remember going there as a little kid.
> 
> I like J&J's down in Franklin (Heard County).
> 
> Favorite stew is Duffey's (now Walker's Meats)..it is served at most BBQ joints in west Georgia.



Same here for J&J's in Franklin, Some good food 
comes out of that 20x12 shack!!


----------



## hitman2808

For true texas style bbq this side of texas..fox brothers in downtown atl..I dont eat bbq anywher else..I really dont like georgia style bbq..prolly cus i dont like pork. Try the beef rib special..on thurs and saturday


----------



## Lamont

Rusty Pig, Glennville....Awesome!


----------



## Corey

I about forgot about Rogers in Hogansville, good food and 
if you go wednesday night you can hear some good singing!


----------



## kbuck

For  North GA Spencers in Ringgold , GA is the best, with Baily's in Ringgold coming in second. Worst is Walkers bbq in ellijay. Col pooles in ellijay isn't the worst, but it isn't good either. We also went to the pink pig in ellijay and weren't thrilled either.


----------



## drhunter1

Fresh Air in Jackson is #1. Without a doubt.
Glenn's in Snellville is pretty good.


The worst is Kellys in Walnut Grove. I don't even think they smoke the meat. It tastes boiled. Just not very good at all.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

My favorites: Goolsby's in Lincolnton/Evans for ribs and pulled pork, and Sconyer's in Augusta for hash & rice!


----------



## 8pointduck

The best around here is southern Pit in Griffin, Finchers in Macon,Fresh Air in Jackson, Little Piggy in Forsyth, Two Brothers in Ballground, Smokin Butts in Thomaston, Spencers in Ringold and any B.B.Q in lowcountry of South Carolina..........Worst by far is O.B.s


----------



## gamuddawg151

Sconyers and Jacks in augusta . In burke county try country boys bbq every thing in there is good and the pork place in Girard is good.


----------



## Ruger#3

8pointduck said:


> The best around here is southern Pit in Griffin, Finchers in Macon,Fresh Air in Jackson, Little Piggy in Forsyth, Two Brothers in Ballground, Smokin Butts in Thomaston, Spencers in Ringold and any B.B.Q in lowcountry of South Carolina..........Worst by far is O.B.s



Thanks for the heads up, my favs are the Pit and Fresh Air in our area. I was wondering about OBs.


----------



## CAMO84

yall just made me hungry


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

OB's.....whew.....i remember the original one....tasted like spiced saw dust.....thats probably why the one @ Mt. Zion didn't last...once you begin trying to make a chain you fail or lose the true smokehouse BBQ flavor....one thing i miss about growing up on the southside was deans, fresh air, and speedy pig....and once i moved to the Northside I found Mt. Man in Flowery Branch...dang good then shut down....but they got fresh produce


----------



## Capt Quirk

We stopped at a Sonny's just North of the Florida line off I95 when we were there last month. The chicken really turned my wife off, and the beef was on the dry side. But that wasn't the worst I had eaten in Georgia. Somebody told me about a place called Choo Choo's, said it was the best. A few years ago, I found one off I95, and stopped in to check it out for myself. I wish I had stopped at Sonny's.

Maybe I should avoid anything off 95... except Huddle House


----------



## Big Al

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> nasty! you actually eat there....i thought that was the driest non-tasting meat I have ever had...trust me...i'd pay that place to keep their food



 You durn sure were in the wrong place. If anything that meat is too moist. And you say Fresh Air is better?  I guess people on here just like pork jerky with vinegar, cause that's all that is.


----------



## blueribbon

The Rusty Pig Bar-B-Q in Glennville is the bomb!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Hudsons in Douglasville has great food and you get plenty for your money. if ever this way stop and give it a try.


----------



## burkehunter

old clinton bbq in macon and sconyers in augusta


----------



## StikR

The BBQ doesn't get good until you cross the Savannah River on I-20 East.  I personally think Sconyers is terrible


----------



## Patriot44

StikR said:


> The BBQ doesn't get good until you cross the Savannah River on I-20 East.  I personally think Sconyers is terrible



Yep.  I am from Carolina and they do it best.  That vinager based does it for me.  I know its not for everyone.

Dont know all of the names, but travel the carolinas and hit the "hole in the wall" places.  There you will find it.

Love to cook some pig too!

Sonny's the worst, uncle C's at the corner of 92 and 41 in acworth aint half bad


----------



## hawgrider1200

If u like the vinegar/mustard based sauces, try the White Diamond in Bonaire GA. It's a little hole in the wall joint at the intersection of 247 and 96. If u blink u'll miss it. I used to go there alot for lunch when my son and I would hunt Oaky Woods WMA. They have been in business since before 1972 cooking BBQ in their own pit out back just like they have been for over 30 yrs.

I like most BBQ and Ga Bobs in WR ranks right up there in my book. Sweat's BBQ in Elberta had fairly good food. I'm with ya'll about Sonny's. If u don't cook BBQ with sauce in it and try to add sauce after u serve it, not BBQ in my book. 

I can't remember the name of the liittle place but just past Hillsboro on highway 11 is a little shack in back of a house where my brother and I eat most everytime we hunt on Piedmont NWR. That is some good BBQ but I am not sure they'd do all that great on a health department inspection.


----------



## bladerunner55

#1 Johns BBQ in Hoschton,Ga
#2 Heavy's BBQ in Crawfordville,Ga/Awsome people RIP heavy
#3 Hawg Wild in Augusta,ga


----------



## rifleroom

*The Three Pigs in Saint Simons...*

is good. The Old boy that owns it is from North Carolina. He has that vinegar based sauce that is great!


----------



## tracvend

Amos's in Ball Ground has the best Brunswick Stew I have ever had... Haven't had the rest of the barbeque yet, but will on my next visit....


----------



## trad bow

I generally don't go out for bbq but two guys and a gal in Hillsbourgh is good along with Andy's in Eatonton. Chain restaraunts suck no matter what they serve.


----------



## phatbak

Jim & Nicks in Conyers is pretty good. 


I haven't been to Sonny's yet, but from the negatives I've heard, I probably won't ever try it.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

ChiefSquirrel, next time you go to Fresh Air in Bogart...let me know ahead of time and i will join you if i can.


----------



## Stryker

Johnny's in Gainesville is Awesome!


----------



## timber rattler

The Best is Crowes in Madison

And the worst would be Wild West in Loganville


----------



## stuffer

gumlog bbq in lavonia, backwoods in lavonia,both have good bbq and their catfish is the best around


----------



## redneckcamo

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> This is gonna be a touchy subject!!! Here's my picks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> 1.Deans-Jonesboro
> 2.Fresh Air-Jackson/Bogart
> 3.Speedy Pig-Fayetteville
> Honorable Mention-Mountain Man-Flowery Branch(Closed)
> 
> Worst
> 1.Melears-Fayetteville (eat there if ya have a fetish for food poisoning)
> 2.Sprayberry's-Newnan (sandpaper between bread)
> 3.Any commercial chain that sales "bbq" (Sonny's and yes Shanes Rib Shack)
> side note----Shanes was only good back when it was in the shack off 42 and Campground in McDonough***
> 
> as yall can tell I am originally from the southside(Jonesboro)....ain't no good BBQ up here in the hills!!!....they all make ya sick


deans an speedy pig I like an will try fresh air in jackson next time im down that way ......


groundhawg said:


> Worse by a LARGE margin is Sprayberry's in Newnan with any Sonny's a close second.
> 
> Best is Country's in Columbus off Macon Road.


I am not a fan of sonnys an sprayberrys is dry ,overpriced an when you add their sauce its just vinegared meat ....yukk 


christy said:


> Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, Ga.      Best around.
> Callaway Gardens muscadine BBQ             Worst around


I like 3 lil pigs pretty good !!


KDarsey said:


> It's funny we go to Sonny's for the sandwiches or the salad bar (good chicken salad) not the BBQ.
> The BBQ there IS a joke.
> (and the place is always full      )


its lame but   .... go figure huh !!


Paddle said:


> OB'S has to be the worst BBQ I ever ate. I think it stands for Our BBq Sticks!!
> 
> And another one for Fresh Air in Jackson.
> 
> Little Miss Piggy's in Forsyth is a close 2nd best.


OBs is a lame excuse for BBQ too say the least ! 


MustangMAtt30 said:


> The greatest ever was Melear's in Fairburn.  I grew up on that.  I would cut off one of my fingers to be able to get just one plate of that stuff.  I have never had Melear's in Fayetteville so I don't know if it is the same but I doubt it.
> 
> I like Sprayberry's and Williamson Brothers.  Dre's in Villa Rica is pretty good as well although I am not a fan of his stew.
> 
> Here are the ones that are just ok in my book.
> Hudson's in D'ville
> Wallace's in Austell-Don't like the stew though.
> Gilley's in Villa Rica
> 
> The ones I don't like.
> Col. Pooles in Ellijay
> Sonny's


 Melears off 29 in union city was dern good !!... but ....
a big NO too sprayberrys again !!


Dustin Pate said:


> You and be both. I can remember going there as a little kid.
> 
> I like J&J's down in Franklin (Heard County).
> 
> Favorite stew is Duffey's (now Walker's Meats)..it is served at most BBQ joints in west Georgia.


  JJs is good an I like walkers meats stew pretty good too !!



dbl0spy said:


> Must be the only bbq you have had, Dariy Queen has better bbq


 thats just plain funny 



drippin' rock said:


> When eating out I've had  more mediocre experiences than good.
> Don't care too much for Dean's.  My wife likes it though.
> Williamson Bro's in Marietta is pretty darn good.
> Mack's in Warm Springs is a favorite spot during deer season.
> Interstate BBQ in Memphis is really good.
> Dave Anderson's in Dallas, TX. is very good.  You get Brisket, smoked sausage, and pork on one plate. Awsome!
> I haven't eaten there but my dad swears Oinker's in Clayton is the worst he's eaten.
> Southern Pit in Griffin is also a favorite.
> I like to find places that strive to do well in all categories; slaw, stew, sauce, and meat.  Hard to find that.  I can't stand it when the meat is pretty good but the slaw and stew came premade from the store.  That's the lazy way out.


I actually like deans an macks makes a good sammich an has some pretty good sauce thats dern hawtt !!


Artmom said:


> *Best:*
> 
> Macon Rd. Bar B Q - Columbus, GA pretty good for this area
> Chuck's Bar B Q or Byron's Bar B Q - both Opelika/Auburn, AL area
> 
> Not so good:
> 
> Sonny's - ugghhh!went out of business almost immediately, here
> Sprayberry's - sorry to the GON member who has family in this establishment, but that que is just too dang dry and stringy, it's probably good quality meat and all -  they just cook the heck out of it


 once again ...UGH too briney ,stringy bbq !!



hitman2808 said:


> For true texas style bbq this side of texas..fox brothers in downtown atl..I dont eat bbq anywher else..I really dont like georgia style bbq..prolly cus i dont like pork. Try the beef rib special..on thurs and saturday


  well buddy beef aint real BBQ anyway !!



Corey said:


> I about forgot about Rogers in Hogansville, good food and
> if you go wednesday night you can hear some good singing!


 rogers is pretty good as well !



Patriot44 said:


> Yep.  I am from Carolina and they do it best.  That vinager based does it for me.  I know its not for everyone.
> 
> Dont know all of the names, but travel the carolinas and hit the "hole in the wall" places.  There you will find it.
> 
> Love to cook some pig too!
> 
> Sonny's the worst, uncle C's at the corner of 92 and 41 in acworth aint half bad


 sonnys is just SADD    and we have an uncle Cs down here in haralson that is pretty good an 2 miles from our deer camp as well !!! 

and at the bottom of the list is shanes rib shack an the bbq place beside the harley place on thorton rd !!!


----------



## bigkga69

StikR said:


> The BBQ doesn't get good until you cross the Savannah River on I-20 East.  I personally think Sconyers is terrible



how about Freemans in SC, on the way to Jackson....


----------



## bicjames

id say that  ItsAuight Bar-B-Que, Locust Grove, GA is the best ive ever had


----------



## parkerman

Have to agree on Bobby and Junes...that place is Yum-O!!


----------



## snuffy

bicjames said:


> id say that  ItsAuight Bar-B-Que, Locust Grove, GA is the best ive ever had



That is some good stuff. I have some of his sauce here now.


----------



## Balmer

Fox Brothers in Atlanta is the best pulled pork and fried pickles in-town. Can't say I care for their ribs, personally.


----------



## olcowman

Has anyone mentioned Mac's in Warm Springs? It ain't much to look at it but they got some of the best "Q" around and I can eat the stew by the bucket full. Not to mention that Mac and his staff are good country folks!

I done quit going anywhere else for BBQ once I found this 'un.


----------



## EDH

I like Wallace and Turners in Austell and Hudson's in Douglasville.


----------



## mriver72

Fresh Air in Bogart Ga. is the worst BBQ ive Ever ate .. there sauce is terrible !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro

QTurn said:


> I'm with Paymaster on this one.  I cook better Q that any restaurant around here.  Just personal taste I reckon....
> 
> If I want other people's Q I go to South Carolina and eat at Shealy's.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Not to mention the Pully Bones...........Lawd, I have friends in Monetta and we eat at Shealy's - EVERY TIME.......It's gooooooood.
> 
> I get a sack of Pullys to go - awesome next day.


----------



## Nitro

stuffer said:


> gumlog bbq in lavonia, backwoods in lavonia,both have good bbq and their catfish is the best around



Haven't been to Gumlog in years..... used to be a good place.


----------



## Nitro

CDN said:


> This is a very interesting thread. I am a BBQ cooker myself, maybe on the verge of starting a catering business, absolutely love to cook BBQ! We make our own rub, our own sauces (2 different styles), jalapeno cole slaw, our own stew, you get the picture. I have eaten at a lot of the places that are mentioned on here and it never ceases to amaze me at people's different tastes when it comes to BBQ. There are different styles of cooking the meat, chopped, pulled, thick sweet sauce, vinegar sauce, etc., etc., etc. Just reading some people's opinions of the different restaurants and their particular style goes to show how many different tastes their are for one "genre" of food. Although we think our BBQ is the best, I have eaten alot of other styles that were good as well. In my opinion, the one common denominator that a good 'que joint has to have is SMOKE! If you drive up and don't see or smell smoke, go on down the road. For the record, Ivey's in Lilburn was great 'que when I was a kid. AJ's in Grayson is probably the worst I have eaten.



I grew up in Lilburn.......... Ivey's was THE place back in the day. Fond memories!! Thank you for reminding me.

That place always smelled great. My brothers still say that Ivey's had the best Q , stew and fries -ever.

We ate Maurice's in Orangeburg, SC on Saturday for lunch...I was so hungry, that the food was probably better than usual.. I do like eating with Nathan Bedford Forrest's portrait hanging above me.


----------



## TNGIRL

I believe this calls for a contest....and I volunteer to be one of the judges!!!!!


----------



## stillman

TNGIRL said:


> I believe this calls for a contest....and I volunteer to be one of the judges!!!!!



That sounds like a winning plan to me. Gather the names that appeared most and/or with the strongest praise and have a crew of judges visit each place.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

and God said, "Let the people eat BBQ" and he sent down a small smokehouse in Jackson.......the people called it, Fresh Air! 
There is none thine greater. Oink!


----------



## knot

Best i have had is Harrell's BBQ.  Off U.S. 280 between Leslie, Ga and Lake Blackshear bridge.  Not a restaurant. He cooks and sells it behind where he lives.


----------



## clayfish

You Atlanta folks should really do yourselves a favor and head down 75 to the Smokin Pig in Valdosta. It's the best Q you will put in your mouth and the portions are absolutly huge. Don't forget to ask for a desert bowl cause they have the best peach cobbler in the world. The Smokin Pig is about 2 miles off 75 (exit 22) on N Valdosta Rd and no I don't own it or work there.


----------



## DBM78

I ate at the Fresh Air in Macon this past week and wasn't impressed at all. $10.00 for a hand full of dry no flavor pork with no smoke flavor or color, cole slaw, little cup of stew that wasn't that great, two pieces of loaf bread and a sweet tea. Oh and a pickel forgot about that. A lot of people on here have been raving about their sauce the mild bbq sauce was good. I didn't care for the hot way to much vineger/mustard. This place is a complete rip off for what you get. I still have to say Wallace in Austell is the best around. It beats Fresh Air hands down in every catagorie  taste/flavor, price and quailty/freshness. When you go to Wallace and get a chopped pork sandwich you hear them chopping the pork. What a concept its not already chopped and sitting in a heating station. Fresh Air in Macon is a joke.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

DBM78 said:


> I ate at the Fresh Air in Macon this past week and wasn't impressed at all. $10.00 for a hand full of dry no flavor pork with no smoke flavor or color, cole slaw, little cup of stew that wasn't that great, two pieces of loaf bread and a sweet tea. Oh and a pickel forgot about that. A lot of people on here have been raving about their sauce the mild bbq sauce was good. I didn't care for the hot way to much vineger/mustard. This place is a complete rip off for what you get. I still have to say Wallace in Austell is the best around. It beats Fresh Air hands down in every catagorie  taste/flavor, price and quailty/freshness. When you go to Wallace and get a chopped pork sandwich you hear them chopping the pork. What a concept its not already chopped and sitting in a heating station. Fresh Air in Macon is a joke.



I always hate to hear of someones first visit to fresh air, is the one in macon or athens....... you gotta go to the original in jackson, right in the crack of butts county! there you will get the perfect meat, sauce and stew. oink!


----------



## Monti61

#1 crowe's in madison      #2 harold's    #3 holcombs ...............              only bbq i ever threw away ways in s.c. w/ mustard sauce.One bite and out the window it went, raised on vinegar


----------



## MolonLabe88

THE WORST bbq in the history of BBQ is this junky place in Woodbine georgia, dosent even have a name I dont think but its just as you enter the town from I95. They use wild hog, the meat was gray! I took a bite without looking at it and it tasted like I was eating rotten meat, but it smelled fine. I complained about it and the woman just shrugged me off. Nasty, nasty place.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

guys to make ya jealous.....got to go to the southside....had some deans on Friday!!! and then Fresh Air on Saturday!!!!!!!!....my tounge still slaps my brain....and for the people who like OBS, Melears, and Sonny's its ok....ya'll might get some real BBQ someday....i did get to eat at the Smokin Pig in Valdosta a month ago....Whew....good stuff!!!!.....next stop is going to be Stricklands in Jefferson and Johns in winder


----------



## BobKat

my favorite is stintsons in lumber city so i eat there all the time of course. theres also a place i eat at once in macon i dont remember the name but it was good.


----------



## Niner

WOW!  Good thread here.

Good ones that I haven’t been to in quite a while due to distance.
Spiced Right (Lilburn) – When I lived in Lilburn about 10 years ago, we used to hit this place pretty regularly.  I have no idea if they are even still there.

Fresh Air (Jackson) – Great sammiches and stew.  Growing up, we used to hunt near high falls and ate there every Saturday during deer season.

Pippins (in McD) – I rarely ever get to Henry County anymore.  Ol’ Pipp makes some might fine Q.

Current Favorites
J&J’s (in Franklin, GA) – They have a simple menu and great Q.  Sammiches, Stew, Chips, and Tea.

Nards BBQ (Grantville, GA) – Nard has a smoker he pulls behind an old bread truck he’s converted into a BBQ stand.  Great ribs, chicken, smoked sausage, pork chops, and even burgers.  I’m not a big fan of his sammiches though…a little “wet” for me.

Speedy Pig (Peachtree City) – Been there a few times.  Pretty good eatin’.

Worst:
I have tried quite a few times to find something at Sprayberry’s that is fit to eat.  I’ve tried their BBQ, Chicken, Ribs…..heck even their hamburgers.  The ONLY thing I’ve had that wasn’t bad was the French fries.  I guess it’s kinda hard to screw up a fry.  On the other hand, my Mom and sister have great things to say about the place.


----------



## Perry Hayes

I ate at the Smoking pig in Tifton and did not care for it. The BBQ was pretty good but none of there sauces appealed to me. Back when Sprayberry's used the old pit to cook the hams it was some good stuff to me. I worked there in the 70's and loved it then.


----------



## J Gilbert

Amos' in BallGround is a personal favorite (no matter what you get, it's gonna be good!), Two Brothers is good as well.  We eat a lot at High Falls BBQ off 75, great bbq and stew, fries are pretty good too.

Best place I ever tried went out of business a few years back, it was off 78 between Athens and Washington called Cecils, it was a family ran business and I never came across anything in there I didn't like


----------



## clayfish

> I ate at the Smoking pig in Tifton and did not care for it.



There's not a Smokin Pig in Tifton. Only Valdosta.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

theres a smokin pig in tifton right before you get to the main entrance to ABAC


----------



## clayfish

Are you sure? There's Hawkeye and Pit Stop in that area. Yellowpages.com doesn't have a listing for them, their website makes no mention of a tifton location, and a friend of mine is a deputy in Tifton and he assures me there's no Smokin Pig unless they opened within the last week. When were you there?


----------



## clayfish

I just called the resturant and they said there was no Smokin Pig in Tifton. It's a one restaurant deal.

http://www.smoknpig.com/contactus.html


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

nope smokin pig....use to eat there when we visited friends at ABAC while attending Gordon....its a trailer with a smoke house added on to....great tangy hot sauce too


----------



## clayfish

it's not there any more. The smokin pig has been in Valdosta for about two years now. Maybe it closed down and the restaurant in Valdosta used it's name but I know that there is no Smokin Pig in Tifton. To prove it come on down and well try to find it. If it's there I'll buy you lunch; if it's not we'll head to Valdosta to the Smokin Pig and you can buy me lunch.


----------



## Perry Hayes

The one I ate at is off Exit 63 on I 75. Looks like a new place.


----------



## clayfish

> The one I ate at is off Exit 63 on I 75. Looks like a new place.



nope, that's Pit Stop.


----------



## Paymaster

Finish your discussion on Smoking Pig/Pit Stop by PM please.


----------



## Patriot44

I had some good stuff this past weekend.  Best ribs I have had in years.  Its a freind of a friend that has started catering.

www.grillvillbbq.com.  Not a shamless plug, but darn good bbq.

If you are in the acworth area, give em a shout.  I dont think you will be disapointed


----------



## yellowhammer

*bbq*

Sonny`s is the worst,as far as barbeque.I do appreciate them honoring veterans with free meals on Veteran`s Day.Their other food is good.


----------



## Jighead

I can assure you that you haven't had bad barbecue till you try rib country here in Cleveland. Ate there when they first opened, haven't been back since.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Jighead said:


> I can assure you that you haven't had bad barbecue till you try rib country here in Cleveland. Ate there when they first opened, haven't been back since.



Blairsville's is pretty bad too


----------



## Firescooby

Jighead said:


> I can assure you that you haven't had bad barbecue till you try rib country here in Cleveland. Ate there when they first opened, haven't been back since.



Same here. Ate there the first week they were open. Very pricy and CRAPPY food. Haven't been back and won't. I'd be surprised if they're open next summer.


----------



## Sant

Pig and Chick. Great pulled pork, brunswick stew. In Chamblee and Sandy Springs. Three types of sauces-all good.


----------



## HighCotton

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> theres a *smokin pig* in tifton right before you get to the main entrance to ABAC



There is NO such place in Tifton.  Case closed.

The best BBQ hands down is Finchers in Macon.  Fresh Air in Macon is horrible.  That stuff is terrible.... dry as a bone and red water for sauce.  Not my idea of BBQ.

The Smokin Pig in Valdosta is good and I like the Sticky Fingers in Macon.


----------



## nkbigdog

*Fresh air in Jackson*

Fresh air in Jackson is good untill I found a little hole in the wall on hwy 36 just outside jackson called FRITZ sliced or chopped it is fantastic. They are only open for the weekend.  But well worth the trip


----------



## KKirk

nkbigdog said:


> Fresh air in Jackson is good untill I found a little hole in the wall on hwy 36 just outside jackson called FRITZ sliced or chopped it is fantastic. They are only open for the weekend.  But well worth the trip



I think they closed if thats the same place I'm thinking of.  It was in a little run down place/shack on the left side of the road (going north) past the BP.


----------



## nkbigdog

*I am going down to the hunt camp*

I will check and see if they are closed.  I hope not I really like there sliced heaven on a bun


----------



## Buck Nasty

Fresh Air in Jackson is my personal favorite and Harolds in Atlanta is a close second.

Shane's is the pits....Actually went to school with Shane and I can tell you, it is all an act with him and his Southern drawl. His idea of good BBQ = opening as many Shane's as he can. Not that there is anything worng with making it big.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Buck Nasty said:


> Fresh Air in Jackson is my personal favorite and Harolds in Atlanta is a close second.
> 
> Shane's is the pits....Actually went to school with Shane and I can tell you, it is all an act with him and his Southern drawl. His idea of good BBQ = opening as many Shane's as he can. Not that there is anything worng with making it big.



Well he has succeeded with that.  But I can guarantee one thing, I won't buy that garbage he sells (anymore).  Pretty sad that the best thing at a bbq restaurant is chicken fingers. 

I have eaten there before a couple times a few years ago to try it out


----------



## tjl1388

BBQBOSS said:


> Well he has succeeded with that.  But I can guarantee one thing, I won't buy that garbage he sells (anymore).  Pretty sad that the best thing at a bbq restaurant is chicken fingers.
> 
> I have eaten there before a couple times a few years ago to try it out



The original one off of 155 used to be decent but they changed the recipe when they started opening more restaurants to keep it all the same taste....to bad it all taste like the same crap.


----------



## Lil'Joe

Fresh Air, the times I've been (Bogart) was really good. Two Bro's is good.

Pappy Reds in Cumming sux. It was really good until they moved across 400 into the old Shoney's building. Since then........horrible.


----------



## ryano

if you are ever up in the Pickens county area..........Stop off at "Biguns" at Carnes Mill Road and Hwy 515 between Jasper and Ellijay.

Its a Chevron gas station that sells some mighty fine BBQ. They have a place inside the store that you can sit down and dine.

I recommend it and Im pretty sure contender put his stamp of approval on it as well. 

Excellent sauces, Que, side items and some of the best sweet tea I have ever drank.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

*The best.............Zeb's in Danielsville Ga. *

The worst.........Sonny's and the people that cooked the stuff they were selling at the Blast in Macon !


----------



## lilburnjoe

New BBQ rest. in Mansfield. Ribs, Pulled Pork, Brunswick Stew, and tea were awesome.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

BBQBOSS said:


> Well he has succeeded with that.  But I can guarantee one thing, I won't buy that garbage he sells (anymore).  Pretty sad that the best thing at a bbq restaurant is chicken fingers.
> 
> I have eaten there before a couple times a few years ago to try it out



Shane's is owned by Raving Brands.  If you look at what they own, you'll see they crank all their concepts out in volume.  They also tend to put their restaurants in clusters.

One location barbecue joints are the best--barbecue joints with nothing on the menu but a few types of BBQ and a few sides.  A loss of focus is deadly, and that is what happens with a widely expanded menu and multiple locations.  Barbecue is too specialized to be replicated that easily in a chain/franchise format.  If you walk into a place that has a salad bar and serves Pepsi, you should run away from it, not walk, and go get a chicken sandwich from Chik Fil A.  You'll be happier spending money on the Chik Fil A.

http://www.ravingbrands.com/


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

Buck Nasty said:


> Fresh Air in Jackson is my personal favorite and Harolds in Atlanta is a close second.



The Fresh Air in Athens leaves a lot to be desired.

I do not foresee good things for Harold's.  Harold Hembree, Jr. died earlier this year, and his brother and sister are running the place.  Business is already off due to the economy, I was told that by the waitresses that I've gotten to know over the years.  Worse, there seems to be a loss of focus.  I've been in there in recent months when they've been out of meat, cornbread, stew, whatever.  That never happened prior to Harold Jr.'s illness and departure from the business, he was there making sure that things got done.

In addition to not having it done timely, the quality has slipped.  The cornbread is often overcooked, cold, thin, dry, whatever.  The meat has no smoke flavor, is cold, dry, etc.  The stew has been way off; I don't know how to explain it, but it is like they lost the recipe and cannot serve what they made 10 years ago or even 2 years ago. 

Harold's had its failures in the early part of the decade when they ventured out with satellite locations in Jonesboro and Kennesaw.  They failed pretty quickly.

It might be that the best chance Harold's has is for a real barbecue man to buy it and go back to the basics.  And while he is at it, add a good barbecue sauce, Harold's serves watered-down ketchup.


----------



## Rednec

I dont care much for Finchers (Macon), too saucy & very little meat,,,I do like Georgia Bobs in Byron &  i like Sow Bellies in Hawkinsville.. New place in Warner robins , Martins on Watson is good...


----------



## Steve Thompson

FRESH AIR IS EXCEPTIONAL cause the use whole hams- The rest of them are good to great!
 States known for good BBQ
 Arkansas BBQ is number one
 Georgia BBQ is number two
SC BBQ is number two and a half
 Texas BBQ is number three
 Tenn BBQ is number four


----------



## Rountree

Best= Mine on a Backwoods Smoker
Worst= Theirs on a BGE


----------



## Gunshy

Mountain Man in flowery branch was awful and luckily they are gone.


----------



## riprap

Best: Wallace's in Austell.

Worst I've ate is Briarpatch in Dallas.


----------



## bigbass07

can't think of the name but it's in decatur AL. near wheeler lake best resturant BBQ. Kenneth Little from monroe GA has the best stew and Q he sales to the public but he's not a resturant. worst stew is any where above the athens line and below the monticello line, its called hash in those places and taste like poopoo. JMHO. of course ribs are the best if they are cooked on the old treggar pellet grille with the apple flavor pellets.


----------



## Perry Hayes

bigbass07 said:


> can't think of the name but it's in decatur AL. near wheeler lake best resturant BBQ. Kenneth Little from monroe GA has the best stew and Q he sales to the public but he's not a resturant. worst stew is any where above the athens line and below the monticello line, its called hash in those places and taste like poopoo. JMHO. of course ribs are the best if they are cooked on the old treggar pellet grille with the apple flavor pellets.


I think you might be thinking of Big Bob Gibsons.


----------



## Mackey

Well since Mr. Bill Melear died the next closest I've found is Bilbo's in Bremen. The sauce is sooooo  fine and the stew is "to die for".


----------



## OutdoorSteve

Shorty's HWY 219 Fortson- Dumpster Dog
13th Street BBQ- Columbus
Mike and Ed's- Both Locations in Columbus
These are the best places in the entire state!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

well of course like i have posted numerous times throughout the forum...i love Deans and Fresh Air(Jackson)....but man I went to the Blind Pig with my uncle in Jackson.....WHEW!!!! some great pork sandwhiches....and they do turkey also!!!!...and they got Natty on Draft!


----------



## brian lancaster

Smokehouse in oakwood the best in georgia hands down. won 14 state awards.


----------



## Firescooby

brian lancaster said:


> Smokehouse in oakwood the best in georgia hands down. won 14 state awards.





Spiced Right won some awards too...back in the day. LAST time I ever ate there my buddy found a pubic hair in his cornbread and as we left the health score was 71.

Awards mean little, and a place can change pretty quick. Last time I ate at Smokehouse it was pretty horrible.


----------



## Oldstick

I was told, by a former employee, the other day that Sonny's smokes their own meat for the sliced beef and pork, but they currently buy some pre-packaged or frozen stuff for the pulled pork "BBQ".

This makes sense. I like the sliced meat, but the pulled pork is not fit for a junkyard dog.


----------



## 00buck

best is wallaces in austell ga.
the best used to be old hickory in mabelton ga., closed


----------



## DBM78

00buck said:


> best is wallaces in austell ga.
> the best used to be old hickory in mabelton ga., closed



I too like Wallace bbq but I also remember the Old Hickory House in Mableton next to Stepside Tire they had some very good bbq.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Southern Smoke BBQ in Varnell, Georgia (Whitfield County) on Hwy. 71 is my favorite.

Eat there with the guys at least 1-2 times a week.

Closed on Sunday's and Mondays, but open for lunch and dinner all other days.

Lyndon (the owner) is originally from Texas and makes some mean BBQ...


----------



## hogman3

*Crowes*

Best is Crowes in Madison -- try the ribs and stew. I wouldn't lead down the wrong track ... let me know if you disagree.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

brian lancaster said:


> Smokehouse in oakwood the best in georgia hands down. won 14 state awards.



i love trying BBQ at new places!....but working in Gainesville I have heard horror stories about "Chokehouse".....ALOT!....I really miss Mt. Mans....BUT....opening day is near....ill be eating either Deans, Blind Pig, or Fresh Air(Jackson)


----------



## drumbum77

Anywhere in TEXAS!!!  but my favorite place in GA so far has to be...the Rib Ranch in Marietta.


----------



## DBM78

drumbum77 said:


> Anywhere in TEXAS!!!  but my favorite place in GA so far has to be...the Rib Ranch in Marietta.



That place is still open? Never cared for there BBQ.


----------



## BBQBOSS

DBM78 said:


> That place is still open? Never cared for there BBQ.



me neither.  But they do have good cold beer and hot wings.


----------



## sinclair1

BBQBOSS said:


> me neither.  But they do have good cold beer and hot wings.


I have knocked back a few Lonestars and Flintstone size ribs in that place in the past


----------



## aa136

Frixs in Jackson has been closed a while. Anyone ever ate at the BBQ place on Hwy 11 just south of Monticello . I believe its only open on the weekends. I keep seeing it but dont stop.


----------



## WbyMan

Rick's BBQ in Dublin is very good.
Fresh Air- ate there the day I asked my wife to marry me!
Country's in Columbus is good most of the time.
Old Clinton has good Q.

Funny how the best places are those that most people would not think about stopping to eat.

I travel all over the country and BBQ is a topic I use to get people talking. Folks really open up about BBQ. 

Sauce is a whole nutha topic!

Anyone else like chocolate milk with BBQ?


----------



## Backlasher82

BBQBOSS said:


> me neither.  But they do have good cold beer and hot wings.



Lewis Grizzard always said never eat at a BBQ place that serves beer. BBQ is meant to be served with sweet tea and if they're selling beer it's so you'll get drunk and not realize how bad their BBQ is. 

Lewis was a wise man.


----------



## jackboy92

*Jackson, GA*

How can Fresh Air be the best when it's the second best in jackson???? Fletcher's Finest all the way!!!


----------



## duffey1993

woohoo Deans is what its all about. its great.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Steve Thompson said:


> FRESH AIR IS EXCEPTIONAL cause the use whole hams- The rest of them are good to great!
> States known for good BBQ
> Arkansas BBQ is number one
> Georgia BBQ is number two
> SC BBQ is number two and a half
> Texas BBQ is number three
> Tenn BBQ is number four



You ever been the Kansas City? That town has some of the best BBQ i have ever had in my life.


----------



## BBQBOSS

jackboy92 said:


> How can Fresh Air be the best when it's the second best in jackson???? Fletcher's Finest all the way!!!



Yeah Scott can make some good Que for sure!


----------



## olcowman

Where in Ga do they serve agood brisket? I used think they wasn't no other kind of bbq but what come off a hog. But I got to eating some beef brisket while on a job in Texas and mercy... it was good! You can't hardly find any around here and when I tried to do my own it took us two days to chew it before we could swaller it down.

Any help apreciated greatly.


----------



## TACTICOOL

Tim's rib joint, Dacula: I don't do sauce, it makes the meat taste like the sauce Tim's has some Brisket that will make you slap yo momma! Tim's does great meat.

Holy Smokes BBQ, Buford Dacula area: does in a pinch, But I can eat my weight in their Mac and cheese!! 

Both places have good pork, too, but Tim's Brisket??!!


----------



## Steve78

The best by far is Holcomb's, 2nd best not open anymore, that was Mr. Tillman's in Hillboro, loved to go in there and hear his stories. 3rd is not open anymore either, that was Blackstocks in Lawrenceville. Zebs is not that great, but I have had worse. Sonny's and Shane's do not count in my opinion, BBQ is not made to be a fast food restaurant. Worst was Glen BBQ in Snellville back in the day and AJ's is a close second. If you never tried the hot wings at Shane's try them, you'll never go back in there for BBQ again. Best wings around IMO. Oh yeah, I saw earlier someone posted about the 2 biker dudes in Hillsboro, when I order a BBQ sandwich and they dip it out of a crock pot and charge me over $3, I will not be back. Not that great of a place, wish Mr Tillman was able to stay open, now I have no place to go come Piedmont time.


----------



## Bart Sims

1. Hudson's in Douglasvile.
2. Fresh Air
3. Mike & Ed's in Columbus.

Worse - any place that cooks with steam instead of HICKORY.


----------



## hunt n duck

Bar H in royston, best bbq, very clean and friendly, great price.
Crowes in madison, best chicken and ribs, did not like the stew -to watery.


----------



## whitehunter

my number 1 is Johnnys in powder springs, grew up on it
my second would be wallace
my thirds not in ga but is very good it sticky fingers in tennessee
my fourth is dreamland bbq
my worst is any chain


----------



## buckraw

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> After starting this thread seems like Fresh Air is the best.....I'm probably gonna back home this weekend and have some



you can't go wrong that choice


----------



## Big Black Ford

*BBQ in South GA*

I havent seen much out of any one in south GA But 2 good ones are
Stinson's in Lumbercity
Pigout in hazlehurst


----------



## DBM78

whitehunter said:


> my number 1 is Johnnys in powder springs, grew up on it
> my second would be wallace
> my thirds not in ga but is very good it sticky fingers in tennessee
> my fourth is dreamland bbq
> my worst is any chain



Johnny's is good in Powder Springs real close to Wallace. I like both but Wallace better. But Sticky Fingers is a chain.


----------



## aa136

Sticky Fingers is in Macon, I ate Tuners on hwy 11 and it was good


----------



## deerslayer11

jacksons family bbq in union point, and bradleys bbq in conyers!


----------



## Suthrn98

My sister's home made is probably the best, but as far as store bought it's have to be White Diamond in Bonaire or Vandy's in Statesboro. 

The worst would be Georgia Bob's or Sonnys.


----------



## Rem 742

I must defend Sonny's and Shane's. I really enjoy these Brunswick, Ga. area BBQ joints.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

rem 742 said:


> i must defend sonny's and shane's. I really enjoy these brunswick, ga. Area bbq joints.


----------



## campinnurse

groundhawg said:


> Worse by a LARGE margin is Sprayberry's in Newnan with any Sonny's a close second.
> 
> Best is Country's in Columbus off Macon Road.


You've got my vote on Sprayberry's in Newnan as one of the worst. Sad thing is, most folks here don't know any better.


----------



## campinnurse

Has anyone tried Hog Heaven in LaGrange, GA and Roanoke, AL? I haven't and would like to know if it is worth my time and money.


----------



## lginga

*Best BBQ*



Suthrn98 said:


> My sister's home made is probably the best, but as far as store bought it's have to be White Diamond in Bonaire or Vandy's in Statesboro.
> 
> The worst would be Georgia Bob's or Sonnys.



I tend to agree about White Diamond and Vandy's.  I have stopped at the Diamond many times over the years and find it reliable.  Went to GSU in Statesboro and ate at Vandy's several times a week.  Vandy's has had multiple owners but still manages a great product.  No chains for me.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Fresh Air BBQ is easy to make...Go get yourself a gallon jug of Vinegar, sprinkle a little seasoning in it and then throw it on the pulled pork once it is cooked.  BASICALLY, that is what it tasted like and looked like the two times i have been there.  They pour in the "Sauce" once they dump in the meat...and it pours like water.  That to me is not BBQ.  

BBQ should look like this...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=12+bones+bbq+asheville&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## DBM78

Rem 742 said:


> I must defend Sonny's and Shane's. I really enjoy these Brunswick, Ga. area BBQ joints.



You do not get a vote based on the above statement.


----------



## aa136

Turners in Hillsboro was pritty good the other day. I was in a hurry and didn't get any stew but I will be back again this week and will try it.


----------



## Kvillehunter

The "Portable Cook Shack" down in Blackshere, GA is the best to me. Second would go to the "BBQ Wagon" in Baxley, GA. It don't look like much, but it has some of the best.


----------



## sewer hog

I never had BBQ that I didn't like, I have had some I liked better than others. I could say the same for cheesecake, and bananna pudding, thats crazy huh. I love BBQ!!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Fresh Air BBQ is easy to make...Go get yourself a gallon jug of Vinegar, sprinkle a little seasoning in it and then throw it on the pulled pork once it is cooked.  BASICALLY, that is what it tasted like and looked like the two times i have been there.  They pour in the "Sauce" once they dump in the meat...and it pours like water.  That to me is not BBQ.
> 
> BBQ should look like this...
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=12+bones+bbq+asheville&hl=en&sa=N&um=1



from the link you posted...if that is what BBQ is suppose to look like...i think id rather starve


----------



## aa136

Bradley's in Conyers is awesome and now they have a place in Covington too. Im gonna try it this week.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

aa136 said:


> Bradley's in Conyers is awesome and now they have a place in Covington too. Im gonna try it this week.



ate there couple weeks ago.....great BBQ


----------



## forsyth793

vcd1363 said:


> Where is Amos BBQ in freehome?



It's on 369 right across from the feed store.
Good BBQ...........


----------



## forsyth793

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> This is gonna be a touchy subject!!! Here's my picks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> 1.Deans-Jonesboro
> 2.Fresh Air-Jackson/Bogart
> 3.Speedy Pig-Fayetteville
> Honorable Mention-Mountain Man-Flowery Branch(Closed)
> 
> Worst
> 1.Melears-Fayetteville (eat there if ya have a fetish for food poisoning)
> 2.Sprayberry's-Newnan (sandpaper between bread)
> 3.Any commercial chain that sales "bbq" (Sonny's and yes Shanes Rib Shack)
> side note----Shanes was only good back when it was in the shack off 42 and Campground in McDonough***
> 
> as yall can tell I am originally from the southside(Jonesboro)....ain't no good BBQ up here in the hills!!!....they all make ya sick



I will have to agree with you about Melears BBQ but their Breakfast is excellent


----------



## tjl1388

Special on PBA 30 TV right now about Ga. BBQ.  Just had Sprayberrys and now is on Dean's in Jonesboro.


----------



## PCLUKE57

Best.... Harolds in Atlatna (in the Hood)
Cafe Pig, Peachtree City
Country's, Columbus

Worst... This is It, Atlanta


----------



## grunt0331

The original Harold's. Absolutely the best.


----------



## Throwback

christy said:


> Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, Ga.      Best around.
> Callaway Gardens muscadine BBQ             Worst around



If you ain't full when you leave 3 little pigs something is wrong with you....

Country's BBQ will make a puppy pull a freight train. 

Huckleberry's is good too. 

T


----------



## 44magpastor

Best BBQ: Bar-H in Royston

Worst: Rib Country, Cleveland, GA

Also really bad are: Purvis BBQ in Louisville, Gibby's in Clermont, and Old Clinton in Milledgeville ( The one in Gray, GA is pretty good)


----------



## rlshunter

My Favorites:
Blackshear BBQ in Oakwood
Sconyers in Augusta
Oglethorpe BBQ in Macon County
Jacks Old South in Cordele until it closed down.
CJ's in Woodville is good, but that sauce gave me fire butt!
And how could I forget any BBQ shack in the south that isn't a chain. I love the differences in each place with the different varieties of sauces and techniques.


----------



## brunofishing

OutdoorSteve said:


> Shorty's HWY 219 Fortson- Dumpster Dog
> 13th Street BBQ- Columbus
> Mike and Ed's- Both Locations in Columbus
> These are the best places in the entire state!



Fact


----------



## Lightninrod

marknga said:


> For everybody that lives in or is visiting th Byron Exit 149 I-75 area we have a new barbq restuarant open. Georgia Bob's Barbq Company has just opened up with a large sit down dining area. They have been in Warner Robins for several years and smoke some good Q. Just finished a samwich.
> 
> Thank goodness we have some decent bar b q in Byron now.




My wife and I ate there a couple of months ago as we liked their WR place but I will never go back to the Byron place because of the picture(s) of obama on their walls.


----------



## Oldstick

We love the Warner Robins store too, in fact it has been at the top of my list for the area for several years.  However the last time we picked up a family pack (maybe a month or  so ago?), it was NOT up to the usual standard.  I figure we might try them once more and if we are disappointed again, I am going to assume they have sold out or got lax or something and that will be the end of that.


----------



## georgiarebel6165

If yall are in Middle Georgia make sure to stop by a place called Sow Bellies in Hawkinsville.  (You wont be sorry)

They've won the Pig Jig a few times.  Good people too


----------



## 6.5swede

Gary Lee's in Brunswick


----------



## mitchell cardell

*Best BBQ*

You should attend one of the many BBQ cooking competitions that are being held all over Ga. I started going last year due to my bother and his wife competing. You will find alot of very good BBQ, and most give away samples.  I am sure you will find your new favorite everytime you move from booth to booth.

Their team is  "The Right Stuff BBQ" from Zebulon and they have won their share of trophies and money from these events.

The BBQ competitions advertise on the internet.


----------



## Hogtown

The best BBQ I have eaten in Georgia is at the Smokin Pig in Valdosta.  I am not saying its the best in Ga., it is just the best I personally have eaten.


----------



## repoman34

Leon's BBQ in Griffin is the best by far. Buck's BBQ in Griffin is second in line.


----------



## btanner

oinkers in clayton has the best BBQ i've ever had
rib country in blairsville is good to


----------



## Perry Hayes

Backlasher82 said:


> Lewis Grizzard always said never eat at a BBQ place that serves beer. BBQ is meant to be served with sweet tea and if they're selling beer it's so you'll get drunk and not realize how bad their BBQ is.
> 
> Lewis was a wise man.



That's because Sprayberry's didn't sell beer. That was his favorite place. The have a Lewis Grizzard special in his honor.


----------



## 12gamag

surprised nobody has mention Ma and Pa's barbecue off of highway 18 right outside of gordon Ga..... they have got some great barbecue ribs. And the people that own it are the nicest country folks you will ever meet. its just a hole in the wall place that aint open but a couple days a week.

Old clinton in Grey is pretty good too!!


----------



## AKguy

I've seen some good ones mentioned.  Among them, Two Brother's and Vandy's (particularly the sauce).  It was on someone's worst list, but I think the Slope's in Cumming is pretty good.  I have to differ with some people on Fresh Air.  I prefer the Hull Fresh Air over the Bogart one.  The Bogart location has been terrible everytime I've been there, and it doesn't have the buffet or the spicy sweet sauce.  Plus, the Hull location is much more comfortable and roomy, and has a friendlier staff.


Other good ones:

Boyd's in Statesboro
PR's in Cumming is pretty good
Tasty Pig in Snellville until it burned.  That was my favorite of them all.  And don't go to the Grayson one, it sucks.


Worst:

Jot it Down in Athens


----------



## HughW

One of my favorites is Pig In A Pit in Macon (Bass Road) conveiently located close by the Bass Pro Warehouse.


----------



## Sterlo58

Iron Pig in Jefferson. Can't be beat


----------



## Tailfeathers

If you are ever near Claxton try Harry's BBQ in Hagen. Not only is the BBQ good but also the tater salad and brunswick stew is also good.


----------



## jigman29

People say we don't have good BBQ in the mountains but I don't think they have ever eaten at oinkers in clayton.They have the best rib sauce I have ever had but I have to give the brunswick stew to holcomb's in white plains.We stop there on the way to sandersville and get a gallon to eat whil we are hog hunting.


----------



## Brother Bear

We eat at OINKERS every year when we hunt warwomen in january pretty darn good stuff!


----------



## cafish

worst---SHANES   or any chain store- cant get it done right  --      that being said its all  your call every bodys got different taste buds if your going thru MANSFIELD  on hy 11  on any saturday  WHERE THERES SMOKE BBQ  is good and the folks there give your monies worth


----------



## ehunt

my pick for the best-
1 harolds in atl. university ave. lock your doors though
2 jj's in franklin/ heard county
3rib and loin in chattanooga
worst is by far sprayberry's in newnan


----------



## DBM78

I have one to add to the worst list. On my way home today I stopped at Rodgers BBQ in Hogansville right off I-85. This place was pathetic. I got a pork sandwich beans and slaw. The sandwich was gross it looked like baked tenderlion chopped up and mixed with sauce. Not to mention it was so hot it blistered the roof of my mouth. So I asked the waitress if they microwaved the pork before they served it. She said no but they had to of. Totally uncalled for at any restaurant. So no will not be returning ever again price for lunch was $8.86 for garbage. I will tell everyone about this sham of a BBQ restaurant.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

There is a little aluminum storage building on the east side of Wrens, GA. on hwy. 80 towards Waynesboro. Does not have a name, but it is old time BBQ cooked by some real nice black folks. Takes two hands to eat a sandwich because they make it on white bread. My kids have loved it for years, but it's only open on fri. and sat.  Another good one is Andy's 441 south from Eatonton towards Milledgeville, it;s a nice go in and eat kind of place. I don't like to bad mouth anybody but I stay away from any chain BBQ joints. I have found that the worse a BBQ joint looks on the outside the better the  products on the inside.


----------



## forsyth793

Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain is one of My favorites and was EXCELLENT again this past tuesday.............


----------



## deer slayer 82

Best bbq is bubba-que in Jasper,ga


----------



## hevishot

worst would be Sprayberrys in Newnan with Melears in Fayetteville equally as horrible....just baaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Wood Smoke

forsyth793 said:


> Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain is one of My favorites and was EXCELLENT again this past tuesday.............



Good mentioning of this place.  Its also a bargain for the size pork sammich they give you.

However......,  I really do prefer _The Whistling Pig _which is just down the road (still in town) going south towards Callaway Gardens.   I've eaten a truckload of their Q and its some fine stuff!!  This is also where the locals eat.  Whether you get the ribs or not, you gotta ask for and put a little bit of their rib sauce on your pork.  They also have some tasty brisket if you ask for it!!


----------



## possum steak

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Best
> 1.Deans-Jonesboro
> 2.Fresh Air-Jackson/Bogart
> 3.Speedy Pig-Fayetteville
> Honorable Mention-Mountain Man-Flowery Branch(Closed)
> 
> Worst
> 1.Melears-Fayetteville (eat there if ya have a fetish for food poisoning)
> 2.Sprayberry's-Newnan (sandpaper between bread)
> 3.Any commercial chain that sales "bbq" (Sonny's and yes Shanes Rib Shack)
> side note----Shanes was only good back when it was in the shack off 42 and Campground in McDonough***
> 
> as yall can tell I am originally from the southside(Jonesboro)....ain't no good BBQ up here in the hills!!!....they all make ya sick



I miss Jonesboro, that's where I'm from. Speedi-pig was great, so was Deans. You hit the nail on the head with Melears. 

We have a local joint but I forget the name...word search...
1. Holy Smokes Barbecue in Buford right off Braselton Highway is pretty good. 
2. Tim's Rib Joint - Dacula- been meaning to try this place, good reviews anyways.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Community Q BBQ in Decatur gets a good review from the AJC.  Haven't tried it, but probably will in the next couple of weeks.

http://www.accessatlanta.com/atlanta-restaurants-food/community-q-bbq-288975.html


----------



## camo93

I grewup on Holcombs... So with that said, Im alittle bias on their BBQ.. 

Holcombs has the best Stew.. best way to eat it is on some white bread..

Love it..
Brad


----------



## groundhawg

Perry Hayes said:


> That's because Sprayberry's didn't sell beer. That was his favorite place. The have a Lewis Grizzard special in his honor.



L. G. could tell and write a great story but knew little about BBQ when thinking Sprayberry's was good.  They do have good sweet tea but their BBQ is 2nd worst only to Roger's in Hogansville.

Have also heard "never expect good BBQ from a place without a pit or smoke in the air".  Sprayberry's on HWY 34 does have a pit out front but I have never seen it used.  Not sure it has ever had a fire built in it.


----------



## blackbear

Best=williams brothers canton/marietta,pink pig cherry log,old south in smyrna,hogs& dogs in Dawsonville
worse=This is it


----------



## DBM78

groundhawg said:


> L. G. could tell and write a great story but knew little about BBQ when thinking Sprayberry's was good.  They do have good sweet tea but their BBQ is 2nd worst only to Roger's in Hogansville.
> 
> Have also heard "never expect good BBQ from a place without a pit or smoke in the air".  Sprayberry's on HWY 34 does have a pit out front but I have never seen it used.  Not sure it has ever had a fire built in it.



I 100% agree with you about Rodgers BBQ in Hogansville. I made the mistake of eating there over a month ago and still can't get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## bigtall

Fresh Air in Jackson is the King! Speedy Pig in Fayetteville is in a tie for second with the little wooden shack in Franklin (don't know if it even has a name?) Sprayberry's, Williamsons, Jim and Nicks, Smokey bones and all those chain stores have good food, just not Q. Pooles in Ellijay was a mistake I made about a year ago.

That is one thing we are missing in Carrollton. Just no good Q around here. Prolly the best in this area is Wright Way in Bremen.


----------



## Perry Hayes

groundhawg said:


> L. G. could tell and write a great story but knew little about BBQ when thinking Sprayberry's was good.  They do have good sweet tea but their BBQ is 2nd worst only to Roger's in Hogansville.
> 
> Have also heard "never expect good BBQ from a place without a pit or smoke in the air".  Sprayberry's on HWY 34 does have a pit out front but I have never seen it used.  Not sure it has ever had a fire built in it.



The one on 34 uses a Southern pride cooker, that "pit" is where the cooker is. The one on 29 has the real pit but they don't use it anymore and that's too bad. The barbeque was very good when it was cooked on that pit.
I asked them several years ago why they didn't use it anymore and they just said"it's worn out " I think they should rebuild it and start using it again. The meat does get too dry using the method they are using now. I worked there in the 70's and it was dang good back then.


----------



## kotchman

smoke house bbq in hall county


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Bbq across ga...*

I have had the opportunity to travel a bit across Ga, always looking for a good BBQ place if it is meal time.

Everyone has an opinon for sure on this subject, these are mine - Curious to see if anyone agrees or not???

If it is any better than some of these, then I dont need it - may hurt myself!!!

Ribs - Fat Matts in Atlanta.

Brunswick Stew - Smoakies (outside of Cordele).

Sliced BBQ Sandwiches - Years back, Richardsons BBQ in Southwest Ga in Iron City.

A BBQ Sandwich is not bad at Blackbears in Albany, they toast the sandwich and it is pretty good.


----------



## wareagle5.0

the good: 1. smokey pig in Columbus(pretty dang good for store bought)
2. fat freddys in Columbus(but you must order sliced meat)
3. chucks in Opelika(not in Ga.,but dang good)

the awful: 1. sprayberrys Newnan(you know why)  
2. O.B.s in Mcdonough(horrible)
3. Rogers in Hogansville
ive seen some people mention 3 lil pigs and Whistlin pig in Pine Mt. and have to disagree. Im a native of PM Valley, and eat at both of these places. i have to say though, it aint for the BBQ. Eatable? yes, the best in GA.? i dont think so.


----------



## yellowhammer

*bbq*

Worst?any Sonny`s,but I do appreciate Sonny`s for feeding Vets free on Veteran`s day.There`s other stuff to eat there that`s good.Bad?Sprayberry`s.Some like it,though.Good?Barbeque House,Lithia Springs.Best in the world?Lexington Barbeque,Lexington,NC.There`s some black folks that have some fine bbq on 61 just outside of Villa Rica,on the left,going towards Carrollton.


----------



## slightly grayling

I discovered a new place last week that is way on up on my list as one of my favorites for resturant Q.  It is called Cue' up Hwy 9 north of Alpharetta.  A bit pricy, but definately the real deal.  I heard rumor a former Swallow in the Hollow chef is their q-master.
SG


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Lexington nc bbq*

I have been temp misplaced in Charlotte, NC following our plant closure in Valdosta, Ga ten months ago (temp - we announced Charlotte plant closing this past Thursday).

I tried Lexington's BBQ in Lexington a few mnths ago after all the local talk about it.

It was very good, but it is very different - a very thin sauce.

I personally just have a preference for GA BBQ (and climate)...

HC


----------



## moodman

I like Wallaces in Austell Ga. They've been doin for a long time.


----------



## DBM78

moodman said:


> I like Wallaces in Austell Ga. They've been doin for a long time.



Wallaces is the best. I'm like you from Dallas I drive by 5-6 BBQ places on my to Wallace BBQ. It's worth the drive. The best BBQ and best value you will find around. I have only seen one bad review of Wallaces and is was about their stew. If you live in the Cobb, Douglas and Paulding area you should give it a try sometime Its real BBQ.

http://www.wallacebarbecue.com/


----------



## Throwback

wareagle5.0 said:


> the good: 1. smokey pig in Columbus(pretty dang good for store bought)
> 2. fat freddys in Columbus(but you must order sliced meat)
> 3. chucks in Opelika(not in Ga.,but dang good)
> 
> the awful: 1. sprayberrys Newnan(you know why)
> 2. O.B.s in Mcdonough(horrible)
> 3. Rogers in Hogansville
> ive seen some people mention 3 lil pigs and Whistlin pig in Pine Mt. and have to disagree. Im a native of PM Valley, and eat at both of these places. i have to say though, it aint for the BBQ. Eatable? yes, the best in GA.? i dont think so.




 so why do you go to 3 little pigs?

T


----------



## wareagle5.0

i like their sandwiches: turkey bacon swiss, pork loin, big BLT etc. their BBQ is Ok i just wouldn't include them in a list of best in Ga. but at the same time they dont belong with the worst. and The Whistlin Pig has some awesome food : beef brisket, the pulled pork stew is dang good, hambugers, steak fingers. im a big fan of the Whistling Pig. They have BBQ but they are more of an all around cafe.


----------



## blues brother

Brisket and pulled pork at SANDFLY BBQ just outside of Savannah is the best I have ever had!


----------



## dennymac

fincher's in macon on houston ave. been there 75 years. fresh air can't come close
ga bob also iust opened a place in macon (riverside dr). pretty close to bass pro. its good also


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*eck*



kotchman said:


> smoke house bbq in hall county



i just threw up a little in my mouth! i ate there during field visit one afternoon....i know why it is never open


----------



## bluetickboy199

Harolds bbq is best
sonnys is worst


----------



## DBM78

I got a pretty good place to add that's not been mentioned on here its Scott's Walk Up BBQ located in Cartersville, GA off of North Tennessee Street. Very good Que they also carry 3 different types of sauces Vinger NC, Mustard NC and a Sweet Red that most people in GA like. Its just a good clean BBQ house which does BBQ right.

Here's their website with menu.
http://www.scottswalkupbbq.com/


----------



## forsyth793

Stopped by Dean's BBQ in Jonesboro Today..............


 It's hard to believe there can be a Better Outside Sliced Pork Sandwich Anywhere..............


----------



## burkehunter

I have to say the best four I've had: Old Clinton BBQ in Macon, Sconyers in Augusta, Big Oak BBQ in Burke County, and Country Boy's Cooking in Burke County.


----------



## wbwright

Best:
1) Ware's in Swainsboro
2) Kenny D's in Nahunta

Worst:
Well that's relative because I love any kind of food, some is just better than others.  But basically any chain BBQ place is gonna take back seat to a good mom n pops joint.


----------



## forsyth793

I can't remember the BBQ @ Ware's in Swainsboro, but I  DO remember they had really Good Looking Waitresses.


----------



## Throwback

I know this boston butt I am about to stuff my meatbag with for lunch is right up there. I got it at a boy scout fundraiser locally. 


T


----------



## Throwback

Wood Smoke said:


> Good mentioning of this place.  Its also a bargain for the size pork sammich they give you.
> 
> However......,  I really do prefer _The Whistling Pig _which is just down the road (still in town) going south towards Callaway Gardens.   I've eaten a truckload of their Q and its some fine stuff!!  This is also where the locals eat.  Whether you get the ribs or not, you gotta ask for and put a little bit of their rib sauce on your pork.  They also have some tasty brisket if you ask for it!!



Been a while since I went to whistling pig. 

T


----------



## holton27596

Only been once, but Captain stans smokehouse in Woodbine was good.


----------



## wbwright

forsyth793 said:


> I can't remember the BBQ @ Ware's in Swainsboro, but I  DO remember they had really Good Looking Waitresses.





The ribs and the chicken are awesome too.....


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Amos's  on 369 near Ballground area. One of the few doing home made fries -also the best biscuit in the 'mourn!


----------



## Papa Bear

My best picks would be:
1) Fresh Air in Jackson Ga.
2) Zebs in Danielsville Ga.
3) Deans in Jonesboro Ga.

Worst:
1) Shanes
2) Slopes
3) Sprayberrys


----------



## kerrybarrett

New place in Carrollton (The Pig Pen) good BBQ and hand cut fries...stew's not that good though!!! We needed a good BBQ joint around here!!


----------



## BradMyers

*Worst*

By far would be 4 Way BBQ in Lumpkin GA. A can of castleberrys has this place beat. Beware.


----------



## DerrickT

my opinions:
#1 Bar-H Royston
#2 Hot Thomas  Watkinsville
#3 Cabin Creek Commerce

Fresh Air in Bogart isn't that great... Maybe the one in Jackson is where it's at.
Holcombs... Never had any good Q frome there. EVER.
Smoke House in Oakwood... has it's days.


----------



## brownceluse

Well fellars I was working in Jonesboro today so I went to Deans and wasnt impressed at all! The sweet tea was good though!


----------



## Rednec

Martins in Warner Robins has the most consistent brisket ive ever had, as matter fact i havent had anything on the menu that i didnt think was better than anywhere else.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

brownceluse said:


> Well fellars I was working in Jonesboro today so I went to Deans and wasnt impressed at all! The sweet tea was good though!



buddy...then you don't like real BBQ!....


----------



## brownceluse

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> buddy...then you don't like real BBQ!....



I guess not But thanks for telling me what i dont know. Now I know!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

You're quite welcome!


----------



## Paymaster

I M H O

The only real BBQ is cooked in your own back yard.


----------



## plottman25

So far around here i would have to say Worst would be Davis BBQ in jasper, and the best would be the Pink Pig in BLue Ridge.


----------



## plottman25

BradMyers said:


> By far would be 4 Way BBQ in Lumpkin GA. A can of castleberrys has this place beat. Beware.



I aint never been there but if a can of castleberrys has it beat i sure wont be going, i had a can of that stuff one time and i had to go look in the trash to make sure  cooked bbq and not a can of alpo.


----------



## brownceluse

Paymaster said:


> I M H O
> 
> The only real BBQ is cooked in you own back yard.



 I could not agree more!


----------



## RipperIII

My fav. is Low Country BBQ,...they are catering only these days but Bennett can sure get it done!
Fresh aire in Jackson is a bit overrated in my book


----------



## Perry Hayes

When you cook Bbq you must have an open mind. Some folks will love it and some won't. You just have to understand that going in.


----------



## gacracker1

Hudsons located in Douglasville is pretty good,they will smoke a hind quarter for $10.00  The red rooster located in Luthersville Ga sucks.


----------



## Fishingchickenman

When I was a kid we use to eat old wills in winder it has been closed for years but it was the best I have ever ate.  Does anybody remember it?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Is going to try John's up here in Winder....anyone tried it?


----------



## Woodscrew

I had some Fresh Air BBQ in Macon and that crap was nasty. JL's is about the best I have had around middle Ga. area but I know its not the best around.


----------



## Cottontail

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Is going to try John's up here in Winder....anyone tried it?



BBQ is good and they have good  stew. The folks who own it are friends of mine there good folks try it out.


----------



## bnew17

Ricks BBQ here in Dublin is my favorite! No fancy building just good Q!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Had some John's BBQ after playin' golf....WOW....finally found something to add to my top 5....
1.Deans(Jonesboro)
2.Fresh Air(Jackson)
3.Blind Pig(Jackson)
4.John's(Winder)
5.Speedy Pig(Fayetteville)


----------



## brownceluse

Mad Dogs in Conyers! Its on Hwy 20 at Oglesby Bridge Rd.  The sandwich is all you can do to get in your mouth! Its not soaked in sauce like your trying to eat a soup sandwich neither! His stew is on point too!


----------



## JB1979

I was raised in Jackson, so I love Fresh-Air.  I moved to Augusta and Sconyers was terrible, so I moved back to Jackson.  Never had Sprayberrys, but a friend of mine eats there at least twice a week, so he likes it.


----------



## swamp

Pit Boss BBQ new owners in Hapeville is great!


----------



## gwt11

the BEST without a doubt is Crowes in Madison Georgia!


----------



## slightly grayling

I tried Woody's in Alpharetta.  I've had worse, but will not go back.  It seemed to be cooked in a pressure cooker, marginal at best.  Servers all looked scruffy and unkept, lots of bling on the tongue and such.....waiter skipped to the table, just not for me!.
SG


----------



## DeepweR

brownceluse said:


> Mad Dogs in Conyers! Its on Hwy 20 at Oglesby Bridge Rd.  The sandwich is all you can do to get in your mouth! Its not soaked in sauce like your trying to eat a soup sandwich neither! His stew is on point too!



Mad Dogs is good


----------



## 2011GADawg

Bigred BBQ said:


> representing sowega here,
> River Front Bar b q in Albany is a definite YES
> 
> Austins in Albany is not bar-b-q as it claims, tasted like there meat was cooked in an oven, the chicken was baked. i pulled around back to "check it out"  yea no smoker or wood


x2 on riverfront and a thumbs down for austins although the all you can eat oysters were good and i have to say the thing about chains not being good is not always true because dreamland bbq is awsome


----------



## ditchdoc24

Ate at This Little Piggy in Forsyth yesterday and it was hands down the worst I've ever had in Georgia. I love Fresh Air in Jackson though.


----------



## Born2Trade

*my bbq  favs*

Wallaces in AUSTELL cant beat there Q for the price,Fox bros. BBQ IN ATLANTA ,JOHNYS BBQ Gainesville GA,ONE STAR RANCHi n ATL. there beef ribs are awesome, DREAMLAND BBQ in Norcross is very good , I dont normaly   hit the chains BUT sticky fingers is good , The BBQ KING in Charlotte NC,THE Rendevous in Memphis TN IS UNREAL . Im always looking for new places to go I will make a LONG road trip for BBQ


----------



## DBM78

Born2Trade said:


> Wallaces in AUSTELL cant beat there Q for the price,Fox bros. BBQ IN ATLANTA ,JOHNYS BBQ Gainesville GA,ONE STAR RANCHi n ATL. there beef ribs are awesome, DREAMLAND BBQ in Norcross is very good , I dont normaly   hit the chains BUT sticky fingers is good , The BBQ KING in Charlotte NC,THE Rendevous in Memphis TN IS UNREAL . Im always looking for new places to go I will make a LONG road trip for BBQ



I have been on here spreading the word about Wallace BBQ you can't beat it for the food and price. Everything there is homemade inculding the fresh cut french fries.


----------



## Born2Trade

Iv been eating there for over 20 years , then we moved to Lula but when we visit the area we go there


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I am tired of people 'round here in Cumming area saying that Jim N Nicks is great.  IT STINKS.  Jim n Nicks is a poor excuse for barbecue and the Applebee's of BBQ.  One-Star BBQ in Alpharetta also terrible.  I haven't seen anyone mention Smokejack in Alpharetta or Cumming.  They have a diverse range of BBQ representing all the styles.  Its very good.  I miss Badbob's too.


----------



## BONE

*New one*

Best:
New one called Que's in Alparetta, GA off Hwy. 9 is amazing 

Worst:
Sonnys/


----------



## Throwback

sonny's is kind of like eating at mcdonalds, you know what you're gonna get, but that's about it. 

T


----------



## Mojo^

White Diamond in Bonaire near the intersection of hwy. 247 and hwy. 96. I don't care for their stew but their ribs and sammiches are kicking.


----------



## Paymaster

Bump up for Pig Pen in Carrollton. Some fine Q!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstick

Mojo^ said:


> White Diamond in Bonaire near the intersection of hwy. 247 and hwy. 96. I don't care for their stew but their ribs and sammiches are kicking.



You are right, Mojo.  Great BBQ but I can't handle that stew.  

I picked up some on the way home the other week.  Wife told me not to get stew, but I always know better than her whip and got some anyway.  

I tried it and we threw out the rest.  Way too tart, you can't even taste the ingredients for the tartness.


----------



## DBM78

Born2Trade said:


> Iv been eating there for over 20 years , then we moved to Lula but when we visit the area we go there



Which place?


----------



## Crooked Stick

where is fresh Air in Jackson. heading through there tomorrow.


----------



## telsonman

My favorites are: 

1. Harolds BBQ (near the penn, south of turner field)
2. Fresh air in Jackson co
3. Maurice's in Columbia, SC
4. Spiced Right in Lilburn (haven't been there in a long time though)


----------



## BuckCommander

1.) Georgia Bobs, Macon 
2.) Fresh Air, Jackson


----------



## brownceluse

telsonman said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> 1. Harolds BBQ (near the penn, south of turner field)
> 2. Fresh air in Jackson co
> 3. Maurice's in Columbia, SC
> 4. Spiced Right in Lilburn (haven't been there in a long time though)


Harolds


----------



## Born2Trade

DBM78 said:


> Which place?



Wallaces in Austell


----------



## Born2Trade

*Harolds*



telsonman said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> 1. Harolds BBQ (near the penn, south of turner field)
> 2. Fresh air in Jackson co
> 3. Maurice's in Columbia, SC
> 4. Spiced Right in Lilburn (haven't been there in a long time though)



Is harolds still open thats good old skool  Q there served on white bread toasted on the pit and cracklin corn bread served with there stew


----------



## slightly grayling

BONE said:


> Best:
> New one called Que's in Alparetta, GA off Hwy. 9 is amazing /


Que is good and one of my favorites!  Rumors are that one of the cooks at the Swallow is running the Que smoker.  


#330 I discovered a new place last week that is way on up on my list as one of my favorites for resturant Q. It is called Cue' up Hwy 9 north of Alpharetta. A bit pricy, but definately the real deal. I heard rumor a former Swallow in the Hollow chef is their q-master.
SG


----------



## Old Winchesters

Best
Foxx Bros.in Atl #1by far but their stew sucks.  Bradleys in Conyers #2 Mad Dogs #3 Fresh air in Jackson is average but I always stop when going thru. 

Hudsons in D'ville and Shanes are not very good


----------



## olcowman

Joey's in Manchester.... I finally got around to trying it a couple of times and it is top notch. BBQ has got that good, subtle smoky kick to it, sides are exceptional, and baked beans are best I ever ate. It is also very reasonbly priced. They are fast becoming my new favorite.


----------



## HBC4570

i love good bbq and tolerate the average stuff,but the best
thing i can say about sprayberry's is,IT STINKS.the rest of their
food is quite good but not their bbq.


----------



## brownceluse

Born2Trade said:


> Is harolds still open thats good old skool  Q there served on white bread toasted on the pit and cracklin corn bread served with there stew



Yes its still open, and its still good!!


----------



## floyd242

There's a new place in Decatur called Community Q BBQ.  Try it out if you're in the city.  Get the Mac N Cheese if you're trying to decide on a side dish.


----------



## aubie

I used to hunt w/my college roommate in Monticello, GA and we'd travel over to Fresh Air in Jackson every now and again.  No frills, just some good BBQ.  For my local spots, my tops are:

1. Old South - Smyrna, GA  been eating there since the late 80's
2. Swallow @ The Hollow - Roswell, GA  cant beat their homemade bread and choc. chip nanner puddin
3. 3 way tie between Pig'n Chick/BBQ1/Slopes

I've heard good things about Foxx Bros. BBQ in Atlanta, may need to go down and check them out.


----------



## Born2Trade

*Helen ga*

We ate at NORTH GA BBQ today in HELEN it was very good , its no longer in the flea mkt area its across from the welcome center on the north side of Helen near The rodeway inn thanks to whoever suggested that Q joint


----------



## Throwback

I went to 3 little pigs in pine mountain yesterday. i was reminded why someone said "you don't go there for the BBQ"


T


----------



## Paymaster

worst bbq in georgia

BBQ in a Crockpot!


----------



## redfish23

White Diamond         Houston Co.


----------



## Oldstick

Sorry folks, I had to bring this back up, but it wouldn't be right if I didn't put in a good word for one of my hometown places.  Grillmasters in Perry.

To be honest, when they opened a couple years ago, I didn't really care for it because the meat we got was always swimming in a cup of sauce, maybe 50/50 meat and sauce, which I don't like.  You pay for a pound of BBQ and you get a half pound of meat with the taste drowned out by sauce.

But lately it has been much improved.  The last several times the meat has been very good and they put the sauces on the side for you to add.  The stew very good also, good smoky meat flavor without too much overpowering vinegar or tomato sauce.  Excellent ranch/bacon style potato salad that will put some pounds on you in a hurry.


----------



## emorton73

mickbear said:


> fresh air in jackson the best by far  #1
> 
> worst in my opinion sonys or southern pit its a toss-up



what you talkin bout willis... Southern Pit is my favorite!!!


----------



## childers

Great=slopes, spiced right rib house in roswell, swallow in the hollow, big shanty in kennesaw is top 3, Sam and daves isn't bad but it's overpriced, sonnys isn't bad I love their wings, I love zeiglers in acworth.    



Worst is shanes and bar b cutie


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Gary Mercer said:


> .  In Texas I have had some of the best brisket I have ever eaten, but they don't know how to cook a pig.



+1. I'm not used to BBQ being Pork. Brisket is the only thing worth BBQing to me.

As far as the best in GA.....I haven't found any that I would even consider eating again. 
Bar-none, the best BBQ is actually a texas chain, "Rudy's"


----------



## brownceluse

I tried Mealers in Fayetville last week. I think thats how you spell it. The sauce wasnt all that special. Like water actually. The Stew was worst. I wouldnt say it is the worst in Ga. by no means. I wouldnt tell all my out of town friends to go there neither. I think the place down the road is better and cheaper! I cant remember the name though.


----------



## Nitram4891

Fox Brothers in Atlanta is pretty good.  I had fried ribs there the other day.  Those were incredible as well as the texas fries (Fried covered in brisket, cheddar, BBQ sauce, and jalapenos...)


----------



## good33

smokeys in vienna


----------



## good33

is the best


----------



## blackbear

Best = Bigun's in Talking Rock,Ga. = Excellent Highly recommended!!!


----------



## serving1Lord

brownceluse said:


> I tried Mealers in Fayetville last week. I think thats how you spell it. The sauce wasnt all that special. Like water actually. The Stew was worst. I wouldnt say it is the worst in Ga. by no means. I wouldnt tell all my out of town friends to go there neither. I think the place down the road is better and cheaper! I cant remember the name though.



Speedy Pig


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

BBQBOSS said:


> Hands down, Piggy Park has the best brunswick stew in the state.
> 
> (Disclaimer: If Muddy is reading this, yours is better! )[/QUOTE                                                    NO DOUBT BEST STEW IN GA.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Speedy pig in fayetteville ga. Best i had in a long time, but dont go to the one up the road from there, by far the worst bbq i ever ate. I think its called malears bbq . The stew is disgusting.


----------



## forsyth793

Fayetteville, Ga 

Off Ga 92 west out of town the Chevron Station at Rivers Rd is where...........Uncle Franks BBQ........is. Probably some of the best Smoked Meat I have had in a long time..

Tell him it's the first time and he has samples..........


----------



## painter

The old hickory house used to be the best in georgia
but they have been closed down a while now.
williamson bros in meritta is a close second, the brunswick stew is great, the only real stew around.


----------



## npd453

dreamland in mobile alabamer   really good


----------



## forsyth793

Painter........

I agree that the Hickory House of Yesteryear was the best.
Today, I still use that as a Standard to Judge all others By...


----------



## cmahunter

I saw a few posts about how bad Sprayberry's BBQ in Newnan is, I must be crazy, but I like it...

Shanes Rib Shack ain't too bad considering it is a chain store now.


----------



## BoneHunter77

Best
1. Foxx Brothers - Atlanta (the best brisket I've ever had)
2. GA Bobs - Warner Robins (man is their stew good)
3. Williamson Bros - Marietta (small place but really good)

Worst
1. Sonny's 
2. Shane's
3. Dreamland BBQ (way overrated)


----------



## win280

forsyth793 said:


> Painter........
> 
> I agree that the Hickory House of Yesteryear was the best.
> Today, I still use that as a Standard to Judge all others By...



Still one open at Lavista  and Cooledge Rd by Northlake mall.


----------



## BoneHunter77

BTW, I betcha if someone started a thread titled "Best Chinese Food in GA" you wouldn't get 425 respones. This is insane. GA folk love them some BBQ.


----------



## gagirl320

Best in GA would have to be Oinkers in Clayton Ga (Rabun Cty) Used to be Fallins in Thomasville Ga but sadly they have closed.

Haven't really had any bad BBQ though.

Best I have ever eaten is in Ft.Pierce FL Dales BBQ. Nothing compares.......


----------



## Creekwalker

Over 35 years ago my Dad always stopped at a BBQ place in Bainbridge when coming home from Tallahassee Fl....can't remember the name. Most overrated is Dreamland in Montgomery Al, toughest ribs ever in the history of mankind and I tried it 2 times with the same results...wrong state, but I wanted to get in the BBQ thread...


----------



## Creekwalker

It was Iron city BBQ, outside of Bainbridge, my bad.


----------



## ugadawg88

Best:
1. Jot em Downs- Athens, GA
2. Gourmet BBQ and Catering- Watkinsville, GA (well it was good when i worked there and was the cook  )
3. Harold's BBQ- Atlanta, GA

Worst: 
1. Holcomb's- White Plains, GA
2. Fresh Air BBQ- Hull, GA??
3. Shane's Rib Shack


----------



## LonePine

My Top 5 that I frequent:

1) Old South - Smyrna
2) Williamson Brothers - Marietta
3) Swollow @ the Hollow - Roswell
4) BBQ 1 - East Cobb/Marietta
5) Harolds - Atlanta


----------



## boone123

Hot Toms is the best Q you can get!


----------



## one hogman

Crowe's BBQ in Madison is GOOD their Brunswick stew is the best I have ever had!! The worst I ever had was Adam's Rib, in Cornelia?? I think they are out of business, they should be.


----------



## BigSam

J-BO'S BBQ in Carrollton GA is the best hands down


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

BigSam said:


> J-BO'S BBQ in Carrollton GA is the best hands down



nnnnnoooooooooo! Choke and puke for sure right there! Their sauce is basically kecthup...and the BBQ taste like its out of a crockpot....


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

for a quickie......Nard's in Grantville (in parking lot of package store) out of his old colonial bread truck pulling a smoker with nothin but pecan wood.  Best side'o'the'road bbq ever and huge portions.  Didn't know if anyone mentioned it.


----------



## drumbum77

It's probably listed in here somewhere, but I enjoy the Rib Ranch in Marietta off of Hwy 5.  But really...you haven't had BBQ until you had Texas BBQ JMO.


----------



## Tim L

Best: Sprayberries in Newnan/Open Air in Jackson
Worst: Melears in Newnan (bbq was alright, but too many roaches in the food; too often; like eating a bowl of rasin bran; am talking about the old melears down by bonnell)


----------



## Perry Hayes

Rouster said:


> Best: Sprayberries in Newnan/Open Air in Jackson
> Worst: Melears in Newnan (bbq was alright, but too many roaches in the food; too often; like eating a bowl of rasin bran; am talking about the old melears down by bonnell)



That Melears has been closed for years. The food was good but there was some bugs in the kitchen.


----------



## Tim L

Perry Hayes said:


> That Melears has been closed for years. The food was good but there was some bugs in the kitchen.



Are any of them still around?  I know the one in Fairburn is closed; what about the one in Fayetteville?   Long, looonngg time ago there was a real good one in Carrollton at the corner of Bankhead Highway and Burns Road, but I think they went out of business in the late 70's.   Not many good ones up here (I'm in north Gwinnett); have gotten where the first thing I do when I go into a bbq restaurant up here is ask if there are things like potatoes, carrots, and lima beans in the brunswick stew...If they say yes I just mutter something ugly and leave.  If they don't know how to make brunswick stew the bbq probably isn't fit to eat...God didn't intend for their to be any veggies in brunswick stew except for tomatoes (and maybe alittle corn)....and god didn't intend for any meat to go into brunswick stew except pig than went through a grinder...no beef; no rabbits...no chicken...


----------



## hotdawg

the best BBQ is what i cook on my smoker.

the worst has to be pitstop barbeque in tifton ga. 

it tastes like the meat was boiled, but they stay full of snowbirds heading to florida. (its right by I75)


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Smokehouse in Oakwood got best pulled pork and ribs. Nanner puddin' almost as good as Mama's. Brunswick stew is awesome.

Grew up on Finchers in Macon. Vinegar sauce but a great sandwich.


----------



## Scabman

*Cue places*

Vandy's in Statesboro
Lew's In Twin City Ga. 
Brinson's between Millen and Garfield. 
All are really good Lew's and Brinson's still cooking in a pit over oak coals. All three have a variation of the mustard based sauces. I like them all for different reasons but have not eaten cue any better. Not to say there aren't any.


----------



## Wes

I love Fresh Air in Bogart. Great Stew, Great Q, I like the vinegar based sauce too. I don't like thick sauce that drowns the meat.

I have had more than 1 person recommend Fox brothers, but I haven't eaten there. 

DBA bbq in Va Highlands (atlanta ) isn't bad for in town Q. Their sides - fire roasted creamed corn and collards - as well as others are great.


----------



## jonkayak

I'll add another to my list of good eats
Chubs BBQ in IlA Ga is pretty good I've eaten there a few times now and it's been good every time. They are even open on Sundays.

Fox Brothers in Atlanta was pretty good.

Rolling Bones in Atlanta was over priced and way over rated, I'd just buy canned BBQ before I went there again, and thats not happening either.


----------



## jonkayak

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Smokehouse in Oakwood got best pulled pork and ribs. Nanner puddin' almost as good as Mama's. Brunswick stew is awesome.
> 
> Grew up on Finchers in Macon. Vinegar sauce but a great sandwich.



Smokehouse is still my favorite.


----------



## fishingmaddog

*Best BBQ*

I really Like Martins BBQ in Warner Robins. Good Pork,Ribs, And Brisket. And Of Course Finchers in Macon !!

Worst: What used to be OB's In Mcdonough, Fresh Air isn't one of my favorites, neither is Old Clinton in Gray Georgia.


----------



## breampole

*bbq*

I'm very fond of Fresh Air in Jackson and the one in Macon is good.  I don't think either one has ribs.  If they do I never noticed it.  Their stew is good too.  Their sauce is very simple and easy to duplicate or at least get very very close.  I agree that Shane's and Sonny's is the worst.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Joe Kems out of Moultrie....goooood stuff

http://www.joekemsbbq.com/


----------



## BFR300

Like ya say everyone has their own taste depending on where you're from and your tastes. Sherry's in Vidalia and Ware's in Swainsboro and Soperton are my favorite but thats the style I grew up on. I'm around Augusta now so Sconyers and Motts are also good. Edmunds is my least favorite ever.  Out of GA the best is Maurice's Piggy Park. Love that mustard sauce. 
Does anyone remember Sweat's BBQ in Soperton back in the day. That was the deal!!!


----------



## DBM78

I will added another to the list not saying its the best or anything but went to Dave Poe's in Marietta, GA the other day. Had a pulled pork sandwich, side of cole slaw and sweet tea for $9.00 . This was for lunch and couldn't believe how expensive it was. I will say the the pork sandwich was very good you could tell the smoked the meat there some nice bark was thrown in the there for flavor. I didn't care for the slaw it had pinnapple and black seasme seeds in it  and the tea was not very good either. I will go back but just for a pork sandwich and thats it if I'm on that side of town.


----------



## tr21

best in mts is blue ridge bbq. best in south altanta area is speedy pig in fayetteville. best in columbus area is shorty's in fortson(only open for lunch and i like it hot!). worst is between sprayberry's(just soak a slab o meat in vineger and make your own) and poole's(bbq is ok but stew SUX).sure hated it when the melears in union city closed down!!!!


----------



## 281

Best hot thomas
 worst bill's in hull


----------



## sinclair1

Dont have much choice in woodstock. I dont care for bubbaQ and that only leaves JD's. its pretty good most times. There is beetles down the road,but I have yet to try that place.


----------



## coondeddy

pops bbq in monticello is my favorite right along with fresh air in jackson, and yall need to quit hating on shanes


----------



## jcwood65

There is a new BBQ stand on Pine Road in Newnan, Ga called JR's BBQ it has some of the best BBQ I've had in a while!


----------



## breampole

*Hickory House and Fresh Air visits*

Went to the Old Hickory House across 285 from North Lake mall.  If you go to the Old Hickory House web site they say they are the same as the one we old folks remember, and I believe it is the same family running it.  The web site says the sauce is the old family recipe and it may be, but the orginal resturant was sold and then went into bkrtcy and was bought back by the family as I understand it and something sure went missing.  The web site of course leaves out that part of the history.  The original resturant had a real hickory flavor to its meat and sauce.  Not sure but what the sauce was cooked over the same pit as the meat and acquired the smoked flavor that way.  Never had anything like it since.  The sandwich I got was virtually tasteless and the stew was not good.  No smoked flavor of any kind to either the meat or the sauce.  However the resturant was packed so someone likes it. 

I also note that the Jackson Fresh Air Bar B Que doesn't seem to use the inside pit anymore for smoking their hams.  In fact I didn't smell or see any smoke the last time I was there and meant to ask about it, but forgot.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

breampole said:


> Went to the Old Hickory House across 285 from North Lake mall.  If you go to the Old Hickory House web site they say they are the same as the one we old folks remember, and I believe it is the same family running it.  The web site says the sauce is the old family recipe and it may be, but the orginal resturant was sold and then went into bkrtcy and was bought back by the family as I understand it and something sure went missing.  The web site of course leaves out that part of the history.  The original resturant had a real hickory flavor to its meat and sauce.  Not sure but what the sauce was cooked over the same pit as the meat and acquired the smoked flavor that way.  Never had anything like it since.  The sandwich I got was virtually tasteless and the stew was not good.  No smoked flavor of any kind to either the meat or the sauce.  However the resturant was packed so someone likes it.
> 
> I also note that the Jackson Fresh Air Bar B Que doesn't seem to use the inside pit anymore for smoking their hams.  In fact I didn't smell or see any smoke the last time I was there and meant to ask about it, but forgot.



Smoking soley on wood is getting to be a thing of the past as the old school guys pass on or sell out.  If you don't own the building and the land free and clear, it's tough to make wood-smoked barbeque for a price people will pay due to labor and fuel costs.

Not sayin' I like it, just sayin' that's the way it is...


----------



## BBQBOSS

coondeddy said:


> pops bbq in monticello is my favorite right along with fresh air in jackson, and yall need to quit hating on shanes



Just callin it like we see it.  It's just not good que, in my opinion.


----------



## BradMyers

jcwood65 said:


> There is a new BBQ stand on Pine Road in Newnan, Ga called JR's BBQ it has some of the best BBQ I've had in a while!



Thanks for the heads up, enjoyed a sandwich there today. I love the humble atmosphere, outdoors.


----------



## mcduckman

good:
col. poole's-elijay
william's-danielsville
bar h- franklin springs
hot thomas-watkinsville
zeb's-danielsville
smokin pig-valdosta
georgia smokehouse-nashville,ga
cabin creek-nicholson
butt hutt-athens
hawkeye- tifton
pit stop- tifton
walker's- sycamore


----------



## slip

I love Fresh air BBQ....heck i didnt think i liked slaw till i tried theirs too.

Good friendly people there.


----------



## JWT

My favorite  hot thomas


----------



## T Tolbert

Chubbs in Ila. I had it for the first time yesterday and I'm going to say its the best BBQ I have ever had


----------



## jwillban

Former Best: Big Rick's in Cartersville
Current Best: Old Clinton in Gray
Worst: Smokejack in Cumming

Also, anyone claiming the best bbq is inside the city limits of Atlanta should be shot! Metro-area is still borderline offensive to me.


----------



## hotdawg

mcduckman said:


> good:
> col. poole's-elijay
> william's-danielsville
> bar h- franklin springs
> hot thomas-watkinsville
> zeb's-danielsville
> smokin pig-valdosta
> georgia smokehouse-nashville,ga
> cabin creek-nicholson
> butt hutt-athens
> hawkeye- tifton
> pit stop- tifton
> walker's- sycamore



i as a smoker of great barbeque, i was eager to read this posters list.

i am from tifton and hawkeyes is good. 

walkers is also ok.

but pit  stop is awful. i told a friend that pit stops tasted like it was boiled then grilled. he said well his friends son worked there and i was pretty much right!

i love real barbeque, but pit stops is nauseating!!!!


----------



## bamafans

Back in the day: A& J bbq in Snellville
Current: crows in Madison
Worst: Too many to name....


----------



## Da Possum

bamafans said:


> Back in the day: A& J bbq in Snellville
> Current: crows in Madison
> Worst: Too many to name....



I use to love A & j; especially their breakfast!!


----------



## win280

hdm03 said:


> I use to love A & j; especially their breakfast!!



Breakfast was killer.
BBQ was good,If you liked hog veins mixed in.
Havent tryed them since they moved to Grayson after it burned.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I wish I saw Nard's in Grantville on this list.  I saw it listed once I think.  He has an old Colonial bread truck and pulls a smoker and sets up for a few days in the parking lot of the Grantville Package Store. Great ribs, pulled pork sandwiches, chicken......good prices, good quantity.  Makes his own sauce and its dang good too.


----------



## wildlifepro

Hey Guys, If you PM me your address I will send you a free sample bottle of The Oink Joint BBQ and gourmet grilling sauce from here in  N.C and want your feed back if we send it to you. If its not one of the best sauces you ever had let me know.Been asked for years to bottle it and get it out and am in the process of doing so.But will be glad to send you a free sample bottle to try out.


----------



## wildlifepro

Hey Guys, If you PM me your address I will send you a free sample bottle of The Oink Joint BBQ and gourmet grilling sauce from here in  N.C and want your feed back if we send it to you. If its not one of the best sauces you ever had let me know.Been asked for years to bottle it and get it out and am in the process of doing so.But will be glad to send you a free sample bottle to try out.


----------



## one_shot

*also from Tifton*



hotdawg said:


> i as a smoker of great barbeque, i was eager to read this posters list.
> 
> i am from tifton and hawkeyes is good.
> 
> walkers is also ok.
> 
> but pit  stop is awful. i told a friend that pit stops tasted like it was boiled then grilled. he said well his friends son worked there and i was pretty much right!
> 
> i love real barbeque, but pit stops is nauseating!!!!



 I said the same thing to my wife, pit stops tasted like it was boiled then grilled.


----------



## state159

loggrhead said:


> Sconyers in Augusta, Love that Hash and Rice!!





I'd rate Sconyers in Augusta as the absolute worst.


The best anywhere is K&L BBQ in Baxley, GA


----------



## woco hunter

Walkers in sycamore is good and keithaque in ashburn ain't bad either


----------



## Throwback

anyone else see the irony in a thread that has lived this long but the OP  is banned?

T


----------



## waterdogs

WORST... STONEWALLS  in Braselton .


----------



## hotdawg

one_shot said:


> I said the same thing to my wife, pit stops tasted like it was boiled then grilled.



glad to see im not the only one to see it that way!

also glad to see someone else from tifton town on  here!


----------



## Monicagg

ugadawg88 said:


> Best:
> 1. Jot em Downs- Athens, GA
> 2. Gourmet BBQ and Catering- Watkinsville, GA (well it was good when i worked there and was the cook  )
> 3. Harold's BBQ- Atlanta, GA
> 
> Worst:
> 1. Holcomb's- White Plains, GA
> 2. Fresh Air BBQ- Hull, GA??
> 3. Shane's Rib Shack



Yes! Gourmet BBQ, Watkinsville, was our favorite...the meat was savory, lean & moist, never stringy...we almost always picked some up for tailgating! Since we don't live there now, thank you for a few hints about how it's done.  (The slaw could have been fresher on a couple occasions.) Also like Southern Pit in Griffin & Fincher's (sentimental favorite...where we ate Q growing up in WR) We have fun checking out local BBQ spots wherever we travel... Smokin' Pig in Pendleton, SC was a great find.


----------



## ELIWAITS

best..old clinton                                                                                           worst..any shanes they all are as bad as the other


----------



## bowtechrulez

I personally like Shanes but only their BBQ Sandwich and thats it....but if I want some ribs or wings I prefer Fat Daddys off 81 in covington. Ribs fall right off bone..hard to pick up with hands!

Worst Id have to say is the cowboys on eastside of covington...been a while but never been back!


----------



## hotdawg

i had to help my son move over the 4th weekend. he lives in marietta.

we tried a place called "Sam's BBQ 1"

that was the best bought bbq ive had in years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue91wrangler

Best: (no particular order)
Stinson's - Lumber City, GA
Purvis's - Louisville, GA
Bear's - Mt. Vernon, GA
Ware's - Swainsboro, GA

I used to think that Sticky Fingers in Sav'h had some of the best ribs until the last 2 racks that I smoked. And I'm kinda partial to my own bbq too. I guess if you don't think your stuff is the best, there's no need to cook it.


----------



## chris drury

BuckWild BBQ in gray Georgia gets a vote from me.


----------



## chris drury

Finches in Macon is the fire also!


----------



## fishinjunkie

IMHO:
Favorites
1- Fresh Air in Jackson, -- the Brunswick stew is awesome too.
2.-"where there's smoke" in mansfield ga. on route 11, I think it was.
3. BBQ Street in Kennesaw

Worst I ever had is Shanes Rib Shack.


----------



## crowslayer

Im gonna have to go with the speedy pig in fayetteville. Best i have had in a while


----------



## southgaoriginal

Kwaksmoka said:


> Vandy's BBQ in Statesboro-Best
> 
> Sonny's-Worst



Im with ya on that, The old vandys downtown in the block building is the best to me.  Fresh since it is cooked there, better than the one at the mall


----------



## breampole

For what its worth K & L bbq in Baxley can be easily duplicated.  Its chopped butts smoked with oak wood soaked in Cattleman's sauce you can buy in the grocery store.  I agree its good.


----------



## m1garand30064

Best restaurant bbq for me is Dave Poe's in Marietta and Fox Brothers.  Spiced right is right next to my house and I go there from time to time.

Worst is Sonny's by far.  The Dreamland near my house on Alpharetta highway is downright terrible too.

However, the Q I make is really hard to beat!  Thank you Primo!


----------



## MR.444

Who et the other one?


----------



## pine nut

Anybody around Gainesville Ga  for Mule Camp Oct 7,8,9th My church cooks Boston butts about 24 or so a day srarting about 2:00 AM and serving sandwiches and plates.  I crae it every year since I've been helping cook it.  It is wood fire, oak and hickory, and done so the bone shakes out.  Come on by and try it.  I believe it is the best I've ever tasted!  Bethlehem UMC.  Some good stuff but we only do it once a year.  Not sur eif this is legal and pull it if I've over stepped the boundaries , but ist is some very good Q!


----------



## m1garand30064

MR.444 said:


> Who et the other one?



It got finished before the other two!!!

MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## childers

I cannot believe this thread is still going. Spiced Right definietly has the best ribs. Dave Poe's was overpriced. It was good, but not the best. Nobody beats homemade bbq


----------



## ditchdoc24

fishinjunkie said:


> 1- Fresh Air in Jackson, -- the Brunswick stew is awesome too.
> 2.-"where there's smoke" in mansfield ga. on route 11, I think it was.



I'll second this lineup. Fresh Air is still my favorite but Where There's Smoke in Mansfield is almost a tie for me. I go past there all the time and stop in for a couple sandwiches at least once a week. The brisket they have is awesome.


----------



## jksilverado

I like Smoke House BBQ in Oakwood. I think it was what you are raised on though.


----------



## flingin1

jl's bbq macon ga = good eatin


----------



## BradMyers

childers said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going.



Goes to show you, folk are passionate about Q round here.


----------



## riprap

I don't understand the hatred of Shanes. Big daddy sandwich pretty good.

My favorites:
Wallace BBQ Austell
Hudsons Douglasville
3 little pigs Pine Mtn.
Sonny's is ok is your hungry and looking for the all you can eat.

Terrible for me:
Fresh Air (outside Athens)
Briarpatch Dallas
Place near Heflin, Ala just north of I-20. exit 199


----------



## 73JER

The Good:
* Chicken Comers BBQ in Columbus, GA.
* Smokey Pig in Columbus, GA. or Phenix City, AL.
* Brennan Road BBQ in Columbus, GA.

The Bad:
* Sonny's had a business here for about 2 yrs. I can't believe it lasted that long...yuck!
* Country's BBQ....but the rest of the menu (home cookin') is good.

My opinion on BBQ is if the sauce is not vinegar based, I walk right back out the door.


----------



## crowslayer

I ate at the bbq and blues festival in barnesville.  tried alot of different bbq, out of all the venders i tried hog wild bbq was the best. they had awesome brisket. they told me they dont have a restaurant, they just compete. the last good restaurant i ate at was the speedy pig in fayetteville.


----------



## Throwback

73JER said:


> The Good:
> * Chicken Comers BBQ in Columbus, GA.
> * Smokey Pig in Columbus, GA. or Phenix City, AL.
> * Brennan Road BBQ in Columbus, GA.
> 
> The Bad:
> * Sonny's had a business here for about 2 yrs. I can't believe it lasted that long...yuck!
> ------>* Country's BBQ<--------....but the rest of the menu (home cookin') is good.
> 
> My opinion on BBQ is if the sauce is not vinegar based, I walk right back out the door.



you might want to go to the hospital and get checked out cause something is wrong with you...

T


----------



## MTMiller

Worst I ever had was at Hogs N Dogs in Dawsonville.  I couldn't even finish my sandwich.


----------



## flingin1

Warning. NEVER EAT AT HIGH ON THE HAWG BBQ IN MACON GA. I am not picky but the worst bbq i have ever had.


----------



## mformica

1. Fresh Air in Jackson
2. Armstrong's in Summerville


----------



## willsm89

Clearview in Columbus is excellent!  

WAY better than Countrys or 13th street or chicken comer round here.


----------



## riprap

willsm89 said:


> Clearview in Columbus is excellent!
> 
> WAY better than Countrys or 13th street or chicken comer round here.



Where is clearview in Columbus and how late do they stay open? We hunt in Hamilton off hwy27. Very far from there?
I love the 3 little pigs. Never tried the place in Cataula.


----------



## willsm89

Clearview is near the corner of river road and manchester expressway.  Its about 20-25 min from hamilton.  And they open at 1030 close at 8

13th street in cataula is not bad either but cant touch clearview


----------



## gstanfield

The worst BBQ in GA is still better than anything I can find out here in WY. Besides bass fishing the thing I miss most about GA is the food!


----------



## Dusty Roads

*Here it is! #1*

Joes Smokin Bar-B-Q
$7 and change for a HUGEportion,I mean biggest this 50+ year old has ever seen,(served in a large Pita bread style sandwich-you add the sauce) and fries!
Enough for lunch and dinner.
 Open Thurs,Fri,and Sat...sunday only for Oct.
Blairsville,Ga south on US 129 (7 miles-it's past the Pappys tourist trap) on the left.
 If you happen to be in Tellico Plains TN 2nd place in my book goes to Crambones of TN68 in the old shopping center.

 The best ever is closed-it was Phoenix City,AL
CHICKEN COMERS-(60's and 70's)


----------



## Dusty Roads

*Chicken Comers*



willsm89 said:


> Clearview in Columbus is excellent!
> 
> WAY better than Countrys or 13th street or chicken comer round here.



I remember Chicken Comers in Pheonix City,AL (60's-70's)
Great sauce!


----------



## Dusty Roads

*Yeap*



MTMiller said:


> Worst I ever had was at Hogs N Dogs in Dawsonville.  I couldn't even finish my sandwich.



Got that right.


----------



## jkk6028

willsm89 said:


> Clearview in Columbus is excellent!



i like clearview as well..............smokey pig would be second place i would go around columbus / phenix city


----------



## jeff doster

best John's BBQ in winder.  great stew and bbq and fried catfish


----------



## GAMEDIC

1.clearview columbus2.shortys fortson3. three little pigs pine mountain.


----------



## bamaboy

First place: Deans in Jonesboro
2nd place: Fresh Air in Jackson
3rd place: Corky's in Marietta?

Worst bbq ever: Sonnys


----------



## ThomasCobb123

First:  Fat Matt's in Atlanta


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Hey Jeff, I too have eaten at Johns. I believe I like the sauce more than the meat though.


----------



## killswitch

Top of the list......# 1      Sanders  BBQ        Hwy 77   between Lexington and Elberton    (Vesta community)

Vanna BBQ on Hwy 17 near Bowman.......not bad either


----------



## jiminbogart

Worst I've ever eaten: Fresh Air, right here in Bogart. I would not eat that stuff for free.

Best I've ever eaten:
1. Mine
2. Old Hickory House at Northlake
3. 4 Rivers Smokehose in Winter Garden FL
4. Fox Brothers in Atlanta
5. Community BBQ in Decatur


----------



## lcopeland22

Mad Dog's bbq in Conyers has the best pulled pork sandwich you'll ever eat.


----------



## ambush80

ThomasCobb123 said:


> First:  Fat Matt's in Atlanta




Boiled ribs!!!!


----------



## tpj070

old clinton in gray
Sam's in Valdosta
Pig N Chik in atlanta isn't bad either


----------



## painter

old hickory house on Cleveland av. in atlanta was the very best, most of you folks probably don't remember them. but they are long gone. hasn't been a good bq joint since they closed down. ill stick to my own bq now and not waste my hard earned money on any other.


----------



## USMCBowman

Worse.....by far "This is it" in SW Atlanta....about had to spit it out.


----------



## Tvveedie

Tuff call here.  I've had bbq as good as mine, just not by commercial folks.  Sconyers in Augusta is a popular place and it's impossible to say, with their success, that the Q doesn't have any redeeming qualities.  I've had it more than once and don't remember anything bad.  That said, I don't remember anything particularly sexy about it either.  So, the best bbq is at the BBQ contests by the weekend foodie with a smoker.  They usually watch a goodly amount of football and drink some beer in the tavern.  They walk among us, they even are us.  

THe WORST = Chef Red.  The quality of the food ain't bad, but if you calling it BBQ it better not be roast chicken and crockpot pork loin with Kraft BBQ sauce slathered all up in it.


----------



## Bkeepr

Fat Matt's in Atlanta!  Nom nom nom!


----------



## Sterlo58

Try Fat Buddies on hwy 124 in Jefferson, Ga. Good stuff.


----------



## Sling

Like:
White Diamond - Bonaire
Finchers - Macon
Old Clinton - Gray

Dislike:
Shane's
Sonnys
Col. ?


----------



## bnew17

Southern Soul BBQ in St Simons Island is the best ive had. Burnt End sandwich.mmm


----------



## chadair

Hickory Pig off Thompson Bridge in Gainesville is as good as it gets   "Mistah!!"


----------



## Bullpup969

Best bbq in the world is mine.:wink


----------



## cafish

ditchdoc24 said:


> I'll second this lineup. Fresh Air is still my favorite but Where There's Smoke in Mansfield is almost a tie for me. I go past there all the time and stop in for a couple sandwiches at least once a week. The brisket they have is awesome.



opening  another WHERE  THERE'S SMOKE in Monroe Ga  in a couple weeks it will be downtown on Wayne  Street--come see us there


----------



## Quepos1

*Barbecue*

I was in my hometown of Columbus this past week and had BBQ from several places.  Ate at Macon Rd. BBQ which was always the go to place in my youth has gone down hill.  I understand the orginal owner died and someone else runs it today.  The bark was bitter.  The brunswick stew was good however.

Ate twice at Smokey Pig on 11th Ave. and it was as good as always.  Brunswick stew was good as well.

Went to Atlanta and went with my brother to Ellijay and ate at Col. Poole's.  Not bad but I do not prefer pulled pork but rather sliced or chipped.  Brunswick stew was good but not the quality of eith Macon Road or Smokey Pig.

I have eaten at Clearview which on River Rd. during past trips to Columbus and have found them to be good as well.


----------



## wbwright

wbwright said:


> Best:
> 1) Ware's in Swainsboro
> 2) Kenny D's in Nahunta



Wakin this one back up to add a vote for a new little place I been frequenting....

Papa Buck's in Metter...good brisket and stew so if your coming down I16 toward savannah it's worth giving it a try!


----------



## BrowningFan

Best Ever

Monk Lee's Paducah Ky .... It's the crack of BBQ (sauce will mess it up)
In Georgia : Deans 

The Worst

Sonny's


----------



## seminoleslayer

The best fresh air jackson an macon worst sonnys


----------



## bigelow

best is mcdonalds mc rib...... just kidding


----------



## Big Doe Down

1. Pepper's in Columbus (best chipped I've ever had.)
2. Clearview in Columbus
3. 13th Street in Columbus

All of those little hole in the wall places beat Country's by a landslide. 

The worst I ever had was a place way out Macon road in columbus called Thorton's. It is the nastiest place I've ever been.


----------



## ryano

*Its probably been mentioned in this thread but*

I have become a huge fan of JD's in Woodstock......The ribs and brisket are too awesome.  Love their 8 on a plate wings too! 

http://www.jdsbbq.net/


----------



## Agent 732

Dubs in Calhoun is my favorite...Love, Love, Love it!


----------



## Nicodemus

The worst barbecue I`ve ever tried to eat came from restuarants. The absolute best barbecue I`ve ever eaten was cooked by a couple of members of this forum. This includes beef and pork. And brunswick stew...


----------



## brownceluse

We took alittle drive over to Jacks Old South in Braselton today. I had a pulled pork sandwich. It was pretty good. Sauce was good. The only negative I could find was the brunswick stew, or what they called stew. It was thick and had okra and taters in it. Not what i expected there. I would give the Q a 9, but the stew wasnt stew, and so I hive it a 2! I will eat there again, but wont be having the stew.


----------



## lilburnjoe

I was up working with my son in Watkinsville Saturday and we decided to stop by Fresh Air BBQ in Bogart. I ordered the rib plate. The ribs were tough as shoe leather !!!! I could not pull them apart with my bare hands. I have eaten at FABBQ in Jackson and it's one of my favorites !!  My guess is the Bogart location will not be in business much longer if they continue serving ribs like that.

I will say the Brunswick Stew was very good and the pulled pork was ok. However, the ribs left a bad memory for me !! I just can't believe the manager let those ribs leave the kitchen.


----------



## bnew17

brownceluse said:


> We took alittle drive over to Jacks Old South in Braselton today. I had a pulled pork sandwich. It was pretty good. Sauce was good. The only negative I could find was the brunswick stew, or what they called stew. It was thick and had okra and taters in it. Not what i expected there. I would give the Q a 9, but the stew wasnt stew, and so I hive it a 2! I will eat there again, but wont be having the stew.



I had their brisket sandwich at the Pig Jig this year and it was very good. The pulled pork was good, but not as good as the brisket.


----------



## choot'em

bnew17 said:


> Southern Soul BBQ in St Simons Island is the best ive had. Burnt End sandwich.mmm



After watching the feature Diners, Drive ins and Dives did on them, I want to go to the Island just to try it. Looks real good.


----------



## Oldstick

Well I'm going back against the grain here and say Sonny's is as good as any other place if you know what to order.

Ribs good, sliced pork good, chicken good but the pulled pork is definitely at the bottom of the barrel.

I use to like the sliced beef as well, but the one near here doesn't carry it anymore.  It's sliced brisket instead which I don't care for.


----------



## ramblinrack

i ate at clearview in columbus this week...love that place!
  worst i ever had was at black river near cleveland, ga. that was 20 yrs ago and as i recall, i'd sooner try to eat my boot.


----------



## riprap

ramblinrack said:


> i ate at clearview in columbus this week...love that place!
> worst i ever had was at black river near cleveland, ga. that was 20 yrs ago and as i recall, i'd sooner try to eat my boot.



Is clearview similar to 13 St BBQ? Their BBQ sauce had a funny taste and the meat was in cubes. I was not a fan.

I don't know how Fresh air in Bogart stays in business.

I have said it before, anyone going to Columbus should take the scenic route on hwy 27 and go through Pine Mtn. Three Little Pigs is the bomb. Sandwich (huge) small stew or slaw and (I guess) homemade chips are only 6 dollars, but the tea is extra and you get a huge styrofoam cup to refill for the road.


----------



## ramblinrack

riprap said:


> Is clearview similar to 13 St BBQ? Their BBQ sauce had a funny taste and the meat was in cubes. I was not a fan.
> 
> I don't know how Fresh air in Bogart stays in business.
> 
> I have said it before, anyone going to Columbus should take the scenic route on hwy 27 and go through Pine Mtn. Three Little Pigs is the bomb. Sandwich (huge) small stew or slaw and (I guess) homemade chips are only 6 dollars, but the tea is extra and you get a huge styrofoam cup to refill for the road.



haven't tried 13 yet, although i will get around to it someday. clearview look's like a dump...but is fantastic!


----------



## DerrickT

Crossroads Meat Market in Flowery Branch has some really good Q. Moonies, Right down the road in Flowery Branch is good Q too.


----------



## VANCE

drove down to jackson & stopped in blind pig yesterday..every thing i had was great!

pulled pork
baked beans 
stew

the rosemary lemonade was'nt on my try again list anytime soon


----------



## riprap

Forgot the name but the BBQ place on Peachtree Industrial with the cannon out front is not good to me. It is near Ogelthorpe University.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Passed by Hawgs & Dawgs today in Dawsonville -it was closed -good -worst I have ever tried.


----------



## ramblinrack

had lunch at 13th st bbq in columbus today. meat was dang good , but i have had far better stew. gonna have the pork chop sandwich (tenderloin) next time.


----------



## pthunter74

Best is The Hidden Pig in Statesboro in the flea market off of old hyw 301.Worst mcribb from mcdonalds.


----------



## Ole Crip

The best,Hot Thomas,Where there's smoke,The worst,Robinsons,Fox bros,


----------



## bbqman

*Best BBQ Sammy*

Best butt in GA is Mad Dogs BBQ south of Conyers on Hwy 20. Best bark on a butt I've had...and I've eaten at every BBQ joint in the SE. Get the BBQ sandwich with outside meat. So good you'll need a cigarette when you get done. Get an ooey gooey cake for desert.


----------



## slightly grayling

Off I-95 exit #3 Kingsland, there is a small BBQ place sandwiched between Wendys and the Chevron...stopped by there in route to Fernandina Beach last week and I have to say they had the best BBQ I have had from a restaurant.  I don't know the name of the place, but they have it down to a science.  Two huge propane tank/converted wood smokers.  If anyone knows the name of this place please let me know.
-SG


----------



## foxdawg

*bbq*

i have ate bbq all over, but there is a place in warrenton, ga. that has some killer Q. it is Kendricks bbq and everything i have ever got there has been great, as good as i have ever had.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Finchers below Macon tastes like it came out of a can.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

bbqman said:


> . Get the BBQ sandwich with outside meat.



Believe it or not, I've been to some BBQ joints that did not know what I meant when I said I wanted ouside meat.


----------



## ambush80

Ole Crip said:


> The best,Hot Thomas,Where there's smoke,The worst,Robinsons,Fox bros,



Fox Bro's still does a great Beef rib.  I went there recently and thought that they got a little skimpy on the pulled plate portion.  They need to fix the chocolate pecan pie or just stop making it.


----------



## Specs

SG,that is Malson's BBQ at exit 3 in Kingsland. They've only been there a couple of months. Have eaten there a couple of times. Not to expensive, and pretty good. Have a good glass of sweet tea, too.


----------



## slightly grayling

Thanks Specs!  


Specs said:


> SG,that is Malson's BBQ at exit 3 in Kingsland. They've only been there a couple of months. Have eaten there a couple of times. Not to expensive, and pretty good. Have a good glass of sweet tea, too.


----------



## Oldstick

David Mills said:


> Finchers below Macon tastes like it came out of a can.



Or poured out of a vinegar bottle one or the other...


----------



## Head East

Sconyers in Augusta is really good. Great hash and rice.  Edmunds Cleve in Martinez is a great lunch spot anytime.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

I haven't been to too many BBQ places but I like Slope's in Sandy Springs.

Shane's is ok, and by that I mean edible and better than the so- called BBQ at big chain restaurants. (ex: ribs at Applebees. What was I thinkin?)

The worst was a chain restaurant called Smokey Bones. They gone now, and Burger King had a better BBQ pulled pork sandwich than that place!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

In hart county the best BBQ is at Judy's BBQ. Whites Old Souths is ok. An the worst is Backstreet BBQ.


----------



## K80Shooter

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> In hart county the best BBQ is at Judy's BBQ. Whites Old Souths is ok. An the worst is Backstreet BBQ.



To each his own I guess, myself if I want some (and dont want to cook it myself) I'll make the trip to Vanna BBQ...... Hartwell does not have good BBQ imho.


----------



## Hunter922

Dave Poe's off of Whitlock in Marietta is Very Good. Small place but man it's good.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

K80Shooter said:


> To each his own I guess, myself if I want some (and dont want to cook it myself) I'll make the trip to Vanna BBQ...... Hartwell does not have good BBQ imho.




Yea i like vanna BBQ but have you tryed the ribs at judys man they are good? The brisket at whites is killer to. But i Cant stand backstreet BBQ at all!


----------



## K80Shooter

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Yea i like vanna BBQ but have you tryed the ribs at judys man they are good? The brisket at whites is killer to. But i Cant stand backstreet BBQ at all!



I have not tried the ribs at Judy's, Guess I'll give them a shot.

One thing we both agree on is backstreet, I just do not like that place, and as for whites, tried them a couple of times right after they opened and have not been back since.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Yea the only thing i like at whites is the brisket. Don't really like any of there other food!


----------



## Batjack

With this issue, there are as many choices as there are people in the south east. I think that the ratio is one BBQ joint for every ten people here. So, here's mine, have to agree with most of the post here that Fresh Air has to be in the top two, because they are not really off the beaten path. But there is a small little hole in the wall on hwy. # 77 just outside Woodville called "Curtis's" that I grew up on, during deer season any way. Mr. Curtis started out in an aluminum shed with the smoker out back and there was generally a thirty min. wait back then. Now that He's gone, his son moved to an old service station down the street and is now open for breakfast though diner. When they ask how you want it DON'T say hot unless you're into pain, because habbos ain't got nuthing on that semi clear sauce that they use. One spoon full = great, Two = holy cow, three, well I've only seen one try that and, when he could speak again, i.e. four hours later, swore that was just plain the stupidest thing he ever did. Like I said though, one spoon and it'll be about the best BBQ you'll ever taste.


----------



## steeleagle

I stopped in Fresh Air BBQ at:  1110 Hull Road  Athens, GA 30601.  I got the all you can eat pork with 2 sides and a tea.  The pork was awful, the stew was bad, the beans were from a can.  I didn't even finish my whole plate.  This is the worst BBQ I have ever had.  Anyone else eat there?


----------



## Sterlo58

steeleagle said:


> I stopped in Fresh Air BBQ at:  1110 Hull Road  Athens, GA 30601.  I got the all you can eat pork with 2 sides and a tea.  The pork was awful, the stew was bad, the beans were from a can.  I didn't even finish my whole plate.  This is the worst BBQ I have ever had.  Anyone else eat there?



Not for a long time. Had a bad experience.


----------



## steeleagle

Sterlo58 said:


> Not for a long time. Had a bad experience.



BTW:

steel=Pittsburgh Steelers
eagle=Georgia Southern Eagles


----------



## K80Shooter

Sterlo58 said:


> Not for a long time. Had a bad experience.



X-2   Once only and never will again.


----------



## brownceluse

If y'all are ever in the Lawrenceville go by Boltons Store on New Hope Rd. JC Bolton started sell BBQ out of there and it's pretty dang good.


----------



## riprap

steeleagle said:


> I stopped in Fresh Air BBQ at:  1110 Hull Road  Athens, GA 30601.  I got the all you can eat pork with 2 sides and a tea.  The pork was awful, the stew was bad, the beans were from a can.  I didn't even finish my whole plate.  This is the worst BBQ I have ever had.  Anyone else eat there?



I think they stay open due to their lunch buffet that didn't have any bbq on it when I was there. BBQ is horrible.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

steeleagle said:


> I stopped in Fresh Air BBQ at:  1110 Hull Road  Athens, GA 30601.  I got the all you can eat pork with 2 sides and a tea.  The pork was awful, the stew was bad, the beans were from a can.  I didn't even finish my whole plate.  This is the worst BBQ I have ever had.  Anyone else eat there?



Yes the beans are real bad an the ribs i got was cold.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

K80Shooter said:


> X-2   Once only and never will again.




Same here!


----------



## panfried0419

Deans and Blind Pig are awesome! I too moved to the NE Georgia area and have yet to find anything remotely called bbq


----------



## steeleagle

panfried0419 said:


> Deans and Blind Pig are awesome! I too moved to the NE Georgia area and have yet to find anything remotely called bbq



I have yet to find real good BBQ in N. Ga as well.  BBQ is the one type of food that I prefer not to eat out.  I am not saying that I am a gourmet, but my pulled pork and drip beans are better than 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999% of the restaurants I have tried.


----------



## VANCE

steeleagle said:


> I stopped in Fresh Air BBQ at:  1110 Hull Road  Athens, GA 30601.  I got the all you can eat pork with 2 sides and a tea.  The pork was awful, the stew was bad, the beans were from a can.  I didn't even finish my whole plate.  This is the worst BBQ I have ever had.  Anyone else eat there?



yeah i thought it was mediocre

wife liked it


----------



## 05kodiak

Best BBQ I have had in Ga. is Jim's Smokin Q near Blairsville. Large portions, great price and very good.


----------



## Agent 732

Dubs in Calhoun!!!


----------



## Whistling Dixie

*killer swine*

Killer Swine BBQ  in Jackson Ga. It's at Hwy. 36 and Halls Bridge  jam up BBQ


----------



## chester86

Stintsons in Lumber City is my favorite


----------



## Ronnie T

I think my favorite BBQ came from Country's barbeque in columbus, that was 20 years ago.


----------



## Yankee in GA

Has anyone tried Hottie Hawg's in Atlanta?  They make some of the tastiest brisket I've ever had.


----------



## Camo Turtle

Morven BBQ in Morven, Ga
The best around here


----------



## MX5HIGH

We were in Albany last week because one of our grandsons was playing there for the state little league all star championship.  We looked for different places to eat.

Riverfront BBQ in Albany has some of the best BBQ I have ever eaten.  The sweet potato fries were very good as well as the sweet tea.   Highly recommend.


----------



## Clee1985

Did read all this thread due to time for bed.  But North GA BBQ in Helen is hard to beat. Wes does a great job.
We also go to Hermans in Toccoa, The BBQ Shack.

On the south side of ATL
Dean's has always been a favorite since childhood.

But like many my BBQ is the best as I do it my way.


----------



## T Tolbert

U NEGa folks have to try Chubbs in Ila on hwy 106. It's as close to what I cook at home I've had. Good stuff


----------



## RobRay

I found a BBQ place called Ole Smokehouse located in the Macon Farmers Market. Tommy the owner has his pit right out in the parking lot. He has the best pulled pork I've ever had. Ribs are right on most of the time and all his sides are good. If you're in Macon stop by thr Farmer's Market on Eisenhower Parkway and try it. Opened 11:00 til 6:00 Monday - Saturday.


----------



## Bream Pole

Jim's Smoking Que outside of Blairsville has some of the best resturant bbq I have ever had.  The crowds testify to it.  Only open Thursday-Sunday.  Ribs are as good as home done.


----------



## Huntress

Uncle Franks in Fayetteville and Speedy Pig in Fayetteville are both good.


----------



## Bill Mc

Wallace BBQ in Austell is good.


----------



## RobRay

Bill Mc said:


> Wallace BBQ in Austell is good.




Great ribs and a pertty dang good cheese burger. I go crazy over the fried green beans. Only had those at Wallace BBQ.


----------



## mousley1

Best: 1. Boyds ,Statesboro, GA ( The place is filled with blaze orange and police men so theres your first indication!)
 2. Oink Joint-Zebulon, Ga
3.Old Clinton -Gray, Ga
4. Georgia Bobs - Byron
5. hwy 83 BBQ in NORTH CAROLINA
 Worst:
Finchers- Macon
Shanes rib shack


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

clee1985 said:
			
		

> But North GA BBQ in Helen is hard to beat



I'll second that, I had always avoided it because I figured a BBQ place in Helen would just be a tourist trap like most other things there... but they're like Grandma's biscuits... right on time...

One thing they do that I'd like to see many other places do is let you buy a two rib portion as a sampler, they were great ribs.  I'm always hesitant to pay for a full or half rack without knowing what I'm getting.


----------



## dank1296

Hot Thomas Watkinsville and if your ever headed to OuterBanks fishing go to Parkers in Wilson NC


----------



## Oldstick

I read where Georgia Bob's in Byron/Warner Robins will be appearing in an episode of next season's BBQ Pitmasters.


----------



## 4HAND

We like the Smokin Pig in Valdosta.


----------



## jiminbogart

Fresh Air is the most vile BBQ I have ever eaten. I have tried the one in Hull, the one in Jackson and the one in Bogart. 
Every few years I forget how nasty Fresh Air is and eat it again. A lady at one of my subdivisions gave me a sandwhich from fresh Air last week. Against my better judgement I ate it. A few hours later I was blowing it out my back door. 

Their meat tastes like pureed pork, steamed in vinegar. I would not feed that crap to my worst enemy.

If you want good store bought BBQ, try Old Hickory House(Northlake), Fox Brothers(DeKalb Av in Atlanta), Community BBQ(Decatur) or drive down to Florida and eat at 4 Rivers.

If you want to eat the best BBQ you ever had, rangle an invite to my house.


----------



## jiminbogart

jiminbogart said:


> Worst I've ever eaten: Fresh Air, right here in Bogart. I would not eat that stuff for free.
> 
> Best I've ever eaten:
> 1. Mine
> 2. Old Hickory House at Northlake
> 3. 4 Rivers Smokehose in Winter Garden FL
> 4. Fox Brothers in Atlanta
> 5. Community BBQ in Decatur



I forgot I had replied to this thread.

It appears my opinion has not changed. :homer:


----------



## marknga

Oldstick said:


> I read where Georgia Bob's in Byron/Warner Robins will be appearing in an episode of next season's BBQ Pitmasters.



Yep


----------



## Oldstick

jiminbogart said:


> ... meat tastes like pureed pork, steamed in vinegar.



That's what all of it is like to me, the pulled pork versions that is.  

With varying degrees of vinegar and other ingredients added.  As long as the meat is fairly lean and smokey without too much fat and grease, most all of its good to me.


----------



## Oconostota

Went to that place in East Ellijay, with the pig decorations out front (forgot the name)  the weekend before last.  Awful.  Different sauces weren't even labeled so that you knew if it was hot, mild or sweet.  Just some goofy names, instead.

Hudson's in Douglassville is always good!  And an outstanding value.  They often bring you a sweet-tea-to-go, as you are finishing, without even asking you.  A good pork plate, and that huge cup-to-go, for under $10.

Jim & Nick's in Hiram is great.

JD's in downtown Acworth is just mediocre.

BBQ Street in Kennesaw is fairly decent.

I agree that pretty much any chain (Barbe Cutie, Sonny's, etc.), is an insult to the word BBQ!


----------



## jimboknows

spiced right in roswell, and swallow in the hollow in roswell both pretty good for city cue.  and they beat the brakes off of dreamland.  spiced right does good work with brisket, which until recently i would never eat anywhere having grown up with pig as the only cue, but i can now certainly appreciate good brisket and hate bad brisket.  when i was a kid i think his name was bob out toward lake jackson was some of my early favorite, he had a little shack and we always stopped there on the way to the cabin.


----------



## BradMyers

Oconostota said:


> I agree that pretty much any chain (Barbe Cutie, Sonny's, etc.), is an insult to the word BBQ!





jimboknows said:


> spiced right does good work with brisket, which until recently i would never eat anywhere having grown up with pig as the only cue, but i can now certainly appreciate good brisket and hate bad brisket.



Speaking of bbq chain's (which usually I'm no fan of) & brisket. Anyone have an opinion on Dickey's? 

I had a chopped brisket sandwich at the one in PTC. I liked it and the choices of sauce as well. For a chain it was not bad, the bottomless pickle jar was an added treat too.


----------



## Oldstick

Well I'm happy no one likes Sonny's.  Hopefully that will help keep the prices in check on my sliced pork & baked bean 'sammiches'.  

They are already too high as it is.


----------



## Oconostota

It's not that Sonny's has bad food.  Actually, I kinda enjoy it, once in a while.  It's just that it most certainly is not real BBQ.

Oh, and I'll put in a fairly positive vote for Zeigler's in Acworth.  Had it today for lunch, on a coupon, and it was pretty good.  Have ordered their stuff for takeout for birthday parties, etc., and never been disappointed.


----------



## RNC

BradMyers said:


> Speaking of bbq chain's (which usually I'm no fan of) & brisket. Anyone have an opinion on Dickey's?
> 
> I had a chopped brisket sandwich at the one in PTC. I liked it and the choices of sauce as well. For a chain it was not bad, the bottomless pickle jar was an added treat too.



Ate there a while back and it wuttin 2 bad at all


----------



## Bossdawg8085

Have'nt been in a long  time, but Zeb's in Royston had some of the best. Archibalds is hands down best in Alabama.


----------



## Whistling Dixie

*Killer swine*

KILLER SWINE IN JACKSON, GA. OFF HWY 36 E. AND HALLS BRIDGE RD. THEY GOT REAL GOOD BBQ. FOTB ( FALL OFF THE BONE ) RIBS . GOOD STEW


----------



## rip2k3

Jim's Smokin "Q" in Blairsville, GA. Only open Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. They have been known to sell out early.


----------



## 18dawg

The best bbq is Dean's in jonesboro.2nd best mine,and the worst their are to many to name.Mama is if you cant say something good about someone,dont say nothing

18Dawg


----------



## frosty20

Worst is Bastie Boys in Buford. Went there this past weekend. The pulled pork and brisket was a pale grey. There was no smoky taste at all. I have had crock pot BBQ that ranked higher. 

K&l's in Baxley is good


----------



## Panthers65

Stonewalls in Brasselton off 53 has the best desert, their bread pudding. The BBQ is decent, maybe a 7 out of 10.

Williamson Brothers, Fox Brothers, and Decatur BBQ are some of my favorite restaurants. I thought freshair and Jot em' Down were decent when I was in Athens, but nothing amazing. Jot em' Down does have some awesome beef ribs when they're cooking them, as does Williamson Brothers.

But I'd still prefer to put meat on my drum if I want the best Q


Edit: also I know it's not in Georgia, but any of the Savanna people have to make your way up 95 into Bluffton and eat Bluffton BBQ. Good folks, and great Q


----------



## redeli

Stinsons bar-b-q in lumber city is the best i have ever eaten.


----------



## stick-n-string

Riverfront bar-b-que in Albany/ lee county has the best pulled pork you will every eat!!! 

Sonny's has gone way downhill! !


----------



## aabradley82

Holcomb's in White Plains. Grew up on it and the stew is the best. I don't think Miss Grace has changed in the 30 years I've eaten there.


----------



## nockemstiff

My likes from my neck of the woods:

Country Boys - Unadilla - Brisket
Smoakies - Cordele - Ribs, Chicken
Rileys Deli - Cordele - Brunswick Stew
  ( I have not actually tried his Q, yet. )


----------



## Artfuldodger

redeli said:


> Stinsons bar-b-q in lumber city is the best i have ever eaten.



I might have to venture off 221 on my way to Douglas and try it. It's not that far from Hazlehurst.


----------



## irishredneck

I've ate at a ton of BBQ places mentioned here and I have NEVER ate BBQ that compares to mine or any home made stuff. 
Like someone said above, every BBQ restaurant tastes like its been boiled or steamed in vinegar and you could pick it up and squeeze 1/2 gallon of liquid from it. How they can screw up pork so bad I just don't know. Disgusting slop.


----------



## David Parker

I have to admit that although I've eaten alot of different bbq from different cookers, I've never had some I didn't enjoy.  I just like the stuff.  Gimme a 5 year old can of Castleberry's and I'll thank you kindly.  There is a difference in how good some are over others though.  So here's how I break it down.

Great experiences :

Springhouse (rip Tony) - as one member mentioned, the owner was shot down outside his branch in Commerce back in the '90s.  They never found out who it was but I think either it was race-motivated or possibly involved a girlfriend/wife.  They had locations in Winder, Athens, and Commerce.

Sonny's (Commerce)- I liked Sonny's from 1990's but haven't had it in 20 years so don't know if they slid downward as alot of the forum members aren't fond of their slop now.

Average, but still BBQ:

Shane's (Evans)- Never had the ribs but the PPork sandwich gave me ballast after too many Chubs.

Sconyer's (Augusta) - I've had their Q on and off for 40 years.  It has it's place and I've never complained about it.  Never went and had it in the actual restaurant and I think alot of the hoopla they get is due to their brick and mortar, plus their longevity.

Famous Dave's  (Augusta)- I'm only pointing out that the "riblets" menu item was a waste of money.  Taste was good enough and understandably, with a lower price, the entree would be relative.  The issue was that they gave my wife a plate of rib cartilage and grissel clinging together by small pieces of meat.  If you are going to put it on the menu, don't sacrifice the quality to meet a lower price.  Either sell it at a reasonable price with reasonable fare or don't put it on there at all.

Mott's BBQ (Martinez) - E for Effort.  The hash was pretty good and now they have Brunswick Stew, so I may return for an updated review.

Best Brunswick Stew = Spanky's recipe (http://www.officialguide.com/gistew.html


----------



## the prospector

Macs in Warm Springs is pretty good and I really like Big 'uns in Talking Rock


----------



## Oldstick

Oconostota said:


> It's not that Sonny's has bad food.  Actually, I kinda enjoy it, once in a while.  It's just that it most certainly is not real BBQ.
> 
> Oh, and I'll put in a fairly positive vote for Zeigler's in Acworth.  Had it today for lunch, on a coupon, and it was pretty good.  Have ordered their stuff for takeout for birthday parties, etc., and never been disappointed.



So exactly what is not "real" about the Sonny's sliced pork?  I have tasted and examined pork meat for 50 years.  It looks and tastes real to me.


----------



## Dub

dank1296 said:


> if your ever headed to OuterBanks fishing go to Parkers in Wilson NC




I'll be there in two weeks !


Bill Ellis is another awesome Wilson bbq restaurant.


----------



## TripleXBullies

This thread is toooooo big. Can a mod do something to consolidate it so it's easier to get good information from?


----------



## panfried0419

I just tried John's BBQ in Hoschton on hwy 53. I use to say there ain't good BBQ north of I20 but John's is dang good.


----------



## David Parker

Worst in Georgia?  Any that is brought across the river from SC.  HAH in yer face mustard gobblers!


----------



## panfried0419

David Parker said:


> Worst in Georgia?  Any that is brought across the river from SC.  HAH in yer face mustard gobblers!



Agreed!


----------



## Scabman

*best Q*

Boneyard BBQ in Soporton is really. Some new folks bought Wares out  changed to the menu. The sliced Brisket, potato salad, baked beans and stew are the best.


----------



## ox rider

Fresh Air is my favorite


----------



## Timberchicken

Rusty pig in Glennville. Stetsons in lumber city. Harry's BBQ in claxton.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

WORST  -  Heavy's In Sparta, Ga. 
Sprayberry's in Newnan, and 2 Bros in Ball Ground used to be really good but I think they have gotten complacent over the years.

BEST    -    Dreamland BBQ in Tuscaloosa, Alabama
Fat Matt's in Atlanta is Very Good .


----------



## Alphafish

Paymaster said:


> commercial best..... Billy Bob's in Carrollton GA



Also the ONLY worthwhile BBQ join in Carrollton. Lol.

I am frequently trying to convince coworkers to come to with me for lunch. Sometimes I'll church it up and say "Y'all want to go to William Roberts'?"  Love those BBQ eggrolls.

Sandfly in Savannah makes some outstanding cue. I also really like Slope's.


----------



## KDarsey

I grew up on Scott's in Cochran...good stuff. I like to ride by there real slow on Thursday afternoons with my windows down...almost as good as eating it.
For northeast Ga. In Dahlonega you have to love Smokin Gold
In Dawsonville it's Big Ds....both of these also have the best brisket I've had in Ga.
Melvin's in Charleston is great & has good brisket too. I fell in love with the mustard sauce, theirs is the best I've had & I keep a few jars of that now.


----------



## bilgerat

frosty20 said:


> Worst is Bastie Boys in Buford. Went there this past weekend. The pulled pork and brisket was a pale grey. There was no smoky taste at all. I have had crock pot BBQ that ranked higher.
> 
> K&l's in Baxley is good



Bastie boys has closed, only lasted a few months,  it was bad !!!!


----------



## kiltman

Best:  Shane's 
           Sonny's

.......................


----------



## bluecarbodyrd

1. Fox brothers
2. Heirloom
everybody else in a distant 3rd through whatever


----------



## dotties cutter

As for the best it just keeps getting better no matter where we go. The worst in the state of Georgia was over 20 years ago at my house. A bunch of guys were staying over to hunt the next morning and we cooked ribs out on the open pit and needed a little more meat for the grill so I split a store bought goose in half that I had been saving for Christmas and put it on the grill, BAAAAD. I have never cooked anything on the grill, specially with good oak and pecan wood that was not good but the goose won the not good contest thumbs down. I had a bulldog at the time and he would eat a lighter knot if I gave him one but even he would not eat bbq goose.


----------



## swamppirate

loggrhead said:


> Sconyers in Augusta, Love that Hash and Rice!!


Ditto..


----------



## VANCE

Quote:
Originally Posted by loggrhead View Post
Sconyers in Augusta, Love that Hash and Rice!!
Ditto.. 


what say you dub...is it fit to eat?


----------



## panfried0419

Went to Fox Brothers for the first time ever this weekend! Awesome awesome awesome!!!


----------



## Grey Man

panfried0419 said:


> Went to Fox Brothers for the first time ever this weekend! Awesome awesome awesome!!!



Yes it is! Some of the best I've had!

I'm going to give a shout out to GC (Grand Champion). They're in Milton and Marietta, run by one of the guys from Sam & Dave's. Great pork, among the best from a store that I've had. Their Brunswick Stew and Mac n Cheese, though, are the best I've had anywhere!


----------



## Scabman

*boneyard bbq*

best bbq in ga


----------



## DeepweR

man, talk about some folks being banned, this thread is full of them.


----------



## Swamperdog

Try Bebe and Bucks in Haralson, GA.  Great BBQ sandwich on buttered texas toast and good hash too.

When I'm in Pine Mountain, we hit the Whistling Pig.  Great stuff!

Heirloom BBQ near Cobb Galleria is really good too.

When I'm at the beach on St. Simons Island, GA I always gotta get me some of that Southern Soul BBQ and Collard Greens!!!


----------



## whchunter

*Yep*



flingin1 said:


> jl's bbq macon ga = good eatin



Yep I agree. Way better than Freshair. JLs baked beans are awesome. Wish I had their receipe/


----------



## specialk

there's a black guy that comes thru the parking lot at work pulling a big old smoker.  he comes thru about once a week.  he has the absolute best spares and bb ribs, pulled pork, turkey legs and chicken wings I've ever eaten.  his mac&cheese, tater salad, and baked beans are homemade and awesome.  his sauce is a little sweet but it's edible.....I can make 2 meals out of a lunch plate and it will cost me about 10 dollars...


----------



## VANCE

What's the deal with slopes or whatever in cumming?
I passed it today  And we are always looking for a new place to eat


----------



## mark-7mag

We had a slopes here but it closed down a few years ago. It thought that it was decent but not great. They had really good chicken and all of their sides were good. I loved their collards


----------



## DeerHunterTom

Found Old Clinton in Gray on the way home from our hunting lease . . . awesome.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Worst: Scotts in Cochran, BIT in Warner Robins.

Best: Martins in Warner Robins, Hot Thomas in Wrightsville


----------



## mattech

TurkeyH90 said:


> Worst: Scotts in Cochran, BIT in Warner Robins.
> 
> Best: Martins in Warner Robins, Hot Thomas in Wrightsville



Scotts in Cochran is horrible, I agree, but the locals said you have to get their hamburger steak, not BBQ. I haven't been back to try it yet. 


There is a new place that just opened in Forsyth, right off the square, forgot the name but is great.


----------



## mattech

Another bad one is big E's in Columbus.


----------



## mattech

Ga bobs is really good, I think they have a few locations in middle ga, also ab's in hawkinsville. 

I travel the state for work and get to try BbQ all over.


----------



## Grey Man

VANCE said:


> What's the deal with slopes or whatever in cumming?
> I passed it today  And we are always looking for a new place to eat



I love Slopes, but haven't been to that one. Amazing beans, good ribs, good pulled. Best sweet tea around. Good sauce too. Can't go wrong with Slopes.


----------



## TurkeyH90

mattech said:


> Scotts in Cochran is horrible, I agree, but the locals said you have to get their hamburger steak, not BBQ. I haven't been back to try it yet.
> 
> 
> That's hilarious all the Cochranites love it but everybody else says it's terrible. I think a can find a decent hamburger steak almost anywhere.A BBQ restaurant whose claim to fame is hamburger steak.....only in Cochran.


----------



## Darien1

Best used to be Dempsey's in Enigma and the absolute worst I ever had was Dakota's in Brunswick.  I think they used lighter knots to smoke the meat.   Tasted like a creosote rail road tie.  Both of them are closed now.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

I have a buddy who lives in Locust Grove.  Every time I go up there, I try to get him to go to Fresh Air in Jackson, but he refuses.  Said he's tried it twice, and it was awful.  Says they BBQ is watery, and they keep it soaking in water in a crock pot.  I've always seen so many on here bragging, but he and his wife swear it is just horrible.  What gives?

Best in my neck of the woods...Hutto's BBQ between Ocilla & Douglas (formerly Hunter's BBQ) & Barnyard BBQ in Douglas.

Worst...any place that grills their ribs rather than smoking them.


----------



## frdstang90

If you are ever in North Ga try Jim's Smokin Que in Blairsville.  They are only open Thursday-Saturday but they have some of the best BBQ, ribs and turkey I have ever ate.


----------



## Oldstick

TurkeyH90 said:


> Worst:  BIT in Warner Robins.



I couldn't remember where that was at first.  I think that may be one of the may jinxed buildings around town.  Been more than one restaurant in there that didn't go over too well.


----------



## mguthrie

Yea. I don't get it about fresh air either. To much vinegar. My GF works at sonnys so I won't go there.


----------



## Big7

I like Wild West.

They had one on the Walton/Rockdale line on Ga. 20
It closed. Not many out that way can afford it there.

Also had one @ intersection of Sigman and Erwin Bridge
It closed too.. To many messican joints at half the cost.

The one in Youth (unincorporated) has been around a while.

They just opened another one in Monroe (bout' a year or so ago)
and it seems to be doing well.

That's my place, if not doing it at home.
Little $$$ but worth it IMO.
Sandwhich will feed two, easy.
Sides are good too..

I'm not going to say the "worst"..
Don't want to hurt anyones business or income.

There are wayyyyyy more bad than good joints though.


----------



## Studawg170

Southern Soul

I have eaten bbq all over the state at every famous venue...Sprayberrys,Harolds,Holcombs,Fresh Air,Fox Bros,Swallow in the Hollow etc etc etc....I can cook bbq better than most of those places.  But Southern Soul on Saint Simons can whoop my tail.....Its not even close.

Close this thread.....Done


----------



## mguthrie

furtaker said:


> Am I the only one on here that HATES Fresh-Air?  I've never eaten at the one in Jackson or Bogart, but the one on 72 in Hull/Athens is absolutely terrible.  Never had anything there that was good.



I've ate at the one in Jackson and didn't like it at all. Didn't finis the sandwich I ordered


----------



## Oldstick

mattech said:


> Ga bobs is really good, I think they have a few locations in middle ga, also ab's in hawkinsville.
> 
> I travel the state for work and get to try BbQ all over.



Love GA Bobs, BBQ, ribs, sides, most everything to my liking.

I have tried to like AB's, we have ordered from there several times.  Meat is decent, but I just can't warm up to the sauce. It does have some mustard flavor, which I like, but just too salty for me.  That is the main flavor that comes through to my taste, salt.  Probably just my weird palates.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Studawg170 said:


> Southern Soul
> 
> I have eaten bbq all over the state at every famous venue...Sprayberrys,Harolds,Holcombs,Fresh Air,Fox Bros,Swallow in the Hollow etc etc etc....I can cook bbq better than most of those places.  But Southern Soul on Saint Simons can whoop my tail.....Its not even close.
> 
> Close this thread.....Done



I must say that place looks pretty impressive and eclectic.
The Barbecuban sounds good as does those cured meats. 
I was looking at the pictures of their food on their homepage;

http://www.southernsoulbbq.com/index.html


----------



## Artfuldodger

Fox Bros. I didn't care for but Fat Matt's was good. I wish I could catch some of the Blues bands that play there. Fat Matt's might be more famous for their ribs than pulled pork.

As Chief Osceola says, the Barnyard in Douglas is good too. We usually eat their BBQ every trip to Douglas.


----------



## Swamperdog

Bebe and Buck's Smoked Meats in Haralson, GA makes a delicious chopped pork sandwich with texas toast.  The collards and stew are great too.

- Swamperdog


----------



## whchunter

*Good*

Southern Heritage and Ricks (owned by same) in Dublin/E. Dublin. Everything great. Ribs, loaded tators, ham samwiches, Brunswick stew, fried pies ............ all good


----------



## Scabman

*best and worst BBq*

My favorite is Boneyard in Soperton. Great smoked chicken, Brisket, ribs, Brunswick stew is great and pulled pork. All the sides are homemade. Amazing loaded potato. A must try, all the reviews on yelp and urban spoon are 5's must be doing something right.


----------



## willie1971

Anybody ever try Sweet T's in Tompson?   I heard their advertisement on the radio recently, and almost ran off the road.  Sounded like an unbelievable selection of county cooking, including some BBQ.


----------



## Scabman

boneyard bbq in Soperton ga has the best brisket I have ever eaten!!!


----------



## Kevinmw76

Any of Y'all in the Atlanta area should check out Righteous Que. I know I've posted it before but they have hands down the best Brisket around from a restaurant!  I hit a new place up last week Twice !  Twins Smokers on Marietta St down town!  Good brisket sandwich! There collards were ok and their Mac and cheese had a hint of jalapeño to it!  

Here is a shot of Righteous Que's Fatty brisket!  Dang good stuff!  The guys that run it a great Christ followers and really good guys!


----------



## Kevinmw76

Here is a shot of Twin Smokers Brisket Sanwich. Not bad!


----------



## Kevinmw76

Now I will say Twin Smokers Wings were off the chain!!


----------



## Oldstick

Kevinmw76 said:


> Now I will say Twin Smokers Wings were off the chain!!



Both the brisket and wings look like great stuff to me.


----------



## GA native

Old South BBQ, at Windy Hill and S. Cobb Dr.

The best pulled pork and ribs. Incredibly good Brunswick stew. They have been there for over forty years. 

If you are in Smyrna at lunchtime, stop in and try them.


----------



## poolecw

Best brisket is Southern Smoke in Dalton

Worst bbq I've ever had is Big Johns in Lafayette.


----------



## HughW

Best: Fox Brothers BBQ. Candler park / little five points.
Ribs are the best I have ever had.


----------



## ronmac13

Best Southern Soul St. Simons


----------



## Oldstick

I may have to revise my previous positive reviews on Fresh Air BBQ.  

We haven't been there in several years, so I don't know if it is just my tastes have changed with age or what.  But this year someone brought pulled pork down to our family Christmas Eve get-together, from the Jackson location.  

It was way too salty and vinegary for my taste and others commented the same.  There was a separate container of sauce, so I tasted that and it was the sauce that was too salty in my opinion.  You really couldn't taste the meat flavor for all the salt and vinegar.


----------



## chevypro1

Everyone needs to try Sanders BBQ in Vesta on hwy 77 between Lexington and Elberton. Only open on Friday and Saturday. Well worth the drive. Get the pork and ribs! Get a to go order to fried skins! And the fried chicken is some of the best you will ever eat! The hash is awesome!


----------



## mdgreco191

Kevinmw76 said:


> Any of Y'all in the Atlanta area should check out Righteous Que. I know I've posted it before but they have hands down the best Brisket around from a restaurant!  I hit a new place up last week Twice !  Twins Smokers on Marietta St down town!  Good brisket sandwich! There collards were ok and their Mac and cheese had a hint of jalapeño to it!
> 
> Here is a shot of Righteous Que's Fatty brisket!  Dang good stuff!  The guys that run it a great Christ followers and really good guys!



The really do have the best brisket at Righteous Que!  Dave Poe's is also very good.

I have had too many cruddy BBQ places to mention!


----------



## Swamp Monkey

Was in Atlanta earlier this week for some training and stumbled upon B's Cracklin' BBQ. There was 13 of us in the group and everybody talked about how good it was. Between all of us I think we had some of everything on the menu and all of it was good. The fresh pork skins and peach infused coleslaw were my favorites. Now granted a bunch of them was Yankees and I don't know if they even knew what BBQ was before hand..lol. One fella from Indiana said he needed to move down south just because the BBQ was so good.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

The best Barbecue in the State of Georgia is  wait for it! Wait For It!!!! ..Johnny's Barbecue in Gainesville Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Smokin Po Boys in Winder is the best I've ever had.


----------



## Dub

Kevinmw76 said:


> Now I will say Twin Smokers Wings were off the chain!!



Those wings look good....brisket has way too much fat for me.


----------



## DeerHunterTom

I like Old Clinton BBQ on Hwy 22 in Gray.


----------



## Throwback

3 pigs in pine mountain has moved a few doors down to a bigger place. they take cards now, no drive through on the new business though.


----------



## chainshaw

B's Cracklin', Fox Bros., Heirloom, Williamson Bros., Thompson Bros. are all fantastic BBQ restaurants in the Atlanta area.

I know that I catch crap for it, but I still love Fat Matt's, even though they aren't really traditional ribs.

Southern Soul in St. Simon's is my absolute favorite BBQ in Georgia.

I will never understand the attraction to Fresh Air. Some of the most bland BBQ that I have ever eaten. Right up there with Slope's and Hudson's.


----------



## brunofishing

Smoke BBQ  In Up Town Columbus is very different and GOOD!


----------



## big ike

Smokin Po Boys in Winder. Best barbecue I've had since the old days of Ivey's or Ray's barbecue in  Lilburn.
I hear their wings are Really good too.


----------



## BassRaider

Always a touchy subject

Good: Moonies in Flowery Branch (ate there ~10 times and never disappointed). Pork & brisket w/mustard sauce

Bad: Fresh Air in Jackson (tried 4 different times - never got any better). Smells good riding past it.   Vinegar sauce 


Grew up on Jenkins BBQ in Jax and when down there always get a slab.


----------



## ambush80

HughW said:


> Best: Fox Brothers BBQ. Candler park / little five points.
> Ribs are the best I have ever had.



They just started charging $38 for one beef short rib!!!!!!!!  

It's absolutely delicious but I'll never pay that ever.....EVER!!!!!!

I can pay the same for prime rib and a Gibson martini at Highland Tap.


----------



## steeleagle

chevypro1 said:


> Everyone needs to try Sanders BBQ in Vesta on hwy 77 between Lexington and Elberton. Only open on Friday and Saturday. Well worth the drive. Get the pork and ribs! Get a to go order to fried skins! And the fried chicken is some of the best you will ever eat! The hash is awesome!



You get a 2nd vote from me. The pork skins with lemon pepper are awesome. The family that runs the place are really great people.


----------



## GLS

Purvis's in Louisville (Jefferson Co.)


----------



## Artfuldodger

GLS said:


> Purvis's in Louisville (Jefferson Co.)



I recall seeing that place on the way to South Georgia. On the right heading south out of town before crossing the river. 
I might have to stop there on the next trip. Thing is we usually eat Barnyard BBQ in Douglas. I guess I can force myself to eat BBQ twice.

Do they serve hash or Brunswick Stew?


----------



## GLS

Yes, they have a good B'wk stew.  Open Thurs, Friday and Saturday until sold out.  It's a vinegar based pulled pork which is unusual for this part of the state, but it is mighty fine.  Gil


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Best: Foggy Bottom in loganville, any Williamson Bros, Old Hickory house in tucker, Community Bbq in Decatur, Fresh Air, Big Kev’s Bbq in Madison 

Worst: Shane’s, Bub-Ba-Que in woodstock, Smokin poboys in Winder


----------



## killswitch

Heavy's BBQ  in Crawfordville  if it hasn't already been mentioned. Good stuff !!


----------



## WayneB

loggrhead said:


> Sconyers in Augusta, Love that Hash and Rice!!


that place sucks sooooooo bad. I won't eat there again, although my kids love it. I tell em to bring me mickey D's on the way home with it.


----------



## Stroker

Mac's in Warm Springs. If you order the hot be ready with something real cold to put out the fire.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Another vote for Jim's Smokin Q in Blairsville. That cherry wood he smokes with makes some delicious ribs.  Only drawback is long lines and short hours of operation.


----------



## Dub

WayneB said:


> that place sucks sooooooo bad. I won't eat there again, although my kids love it. I tell em to bring me mickey D's on the way home with it.



I've tried most of the stuff on their menu after Famous Dave's closed down. I know it sounds crazy....but that chain restaurant had some killer Q.  My family loved going there every week.

Sconyer's is not a place I care to go.....but work, golf groups, etc outings have seen me there over the years.

The only meat I'll order is their smoked turkey.  It's edible, at least.  The rest of it...not so much.   Folks say their hash is good.....I'm not a fan of hash, in general....so I can't really say.


Some of their sides are good.

Doesn't say much about a BBQ restaurant when real BBQ enthusiasts go there and just get a vegetable plate.

Maybe I'm becoming a grumpy old guy......but I simply avoid BBQ restaurants for the most part.  It's something I'd rather do myself.     Same thing with steaks, burgers, chicken, pizza and wings.

When we eat out and I'm able to pick the location.....it's seafood, sushi, Mexican or salads.


I haven't tried Willie Jewel's, but have heard some positive reviews.  

Shane's Rib Shack is a bust.....about the only thing I'll get there is the chicken salad sammiches.


----------



## TinKnocker

I feel like odd man out here but I will say it anyways:

I have always been underwhelmed by Fresh Air. IMO, other than location, the BBQ is no different than Sprayberrys.......which many people seem to agree ain't all that.

I work in downtown ATL, so my favorite local to work is Fox Brothers. If I am on the north side of town, Fat Matt's is also really good. Back home, in Phenix City just across the river from Columbus, my favorite was always Smokey Pig. I always pick up 2 chipped sammiches anytime I go home to visit.

Outside of those 3 places, I'd just prefer fire up my own smoker.


----------



## hopper

The McRib


----------



## Artfuldodger

hopper said:


> The McRib


 You like Lloyd's BBQ?lol


----------



## Artfuldodger

TinKnocker said:


> I feel like odd man out here but I will say it anyways:
> 
> I have always been underwhelmed by Fresh Air. IMO, other than location, the BBQ is no different than Sprayberrys.......which many people seem to agree ain't all that.
> 
> I work in downtown ATL, so my favorite local to work is Fox Brothers. If I am on the north side of town, Fat Matt's is also really good. Back home, in Phenix City just across the river from Columbus, my favorite was always Smokey Pig. I always pick up 2 chipped sammiches anytime I go home to visit.
> 
> Outside of those 3 places, I'd just prefer fire up my own smoker.



I like Fox Brothers OK, I like Fat Matt's better. Fox Brothers can get rather crowded at times.


----------



## TinKnocker

Artfuldodger said:


> I like Fox Brothers OK, I like Fat Matt's better. Fox Brothers can get rather crowded at times.


My office is 5 minutes from Fox Bros. We typically arrive at 11 for lunch to beat the crowd. 

Tomorrow we’re going to Fogo for Brazilian “bbq” for lunch. If you consider that bbq, it’s definitely high on the list of top quality!


----------



## lagrangedave

Is Harold's still open in Decatur?


----------



## hopper

Just did a polished concrete floor for a guy in Gainesville, he brought us lunch from some place. Awsome BBQ great stew. He gave me the guys card that was rubber stamped on a piece of cardboard.
 Lost the card cant remember the name. He said it was a hole in the wall of the side of the rd. Maybee 306 
Anyone know this place?


----------



## gma1320

Best in Georgia 
1. Evans in villa Rica
2. Daddy dz in Atlanta 
Best I've ever had is smokin Joe brown's in gurley, Alabama but they retired and are gone now.
Worst
1. Some place in Thompson I cant remember the name of.


----------



## DannyW

hopper said:


> Just did a polished concrete floor for a guy in Gainesville, he brought us lunch from some place. Awsome BBQ great stew. He gave me the guys card that was rubber stamped on a piece of cardboard.
> Lost the card cant remember the name. He said it was a hole in the wall of the side of the rd. Maybee 306
> Anyone know this place?



I think that's the the Hickory Pig...it's north Gainesville near the lake....on Thompson Bridge Road. It fits the description...a hole in the wall...a REAL hole in the wall...and the owner stamps out a business card on a piece of cardboard. But good BBQ from the one time I ate there...real good.

This place was featured on one of those "best BBQ" feature pieces in some southern themed magazine...maybe Southern Living? Anyway, it's worth trying...and the owner (Phil) is a hoot!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Dub said:


> I've tried most of the stuff on their menu after Famous Dave's closed down. I know it sounds crazy....but that chain restaurant had some killer Q.  My family loved going there every week.
> 
> Sconyer's is not a place I care to go.....but work, golf groups, etc outings have seen me there over the years.
> 
> The only meat I'll order is their smoked turkey.  It's edible, at least.  The rest of it...not so much.   Folks say their hash is good.....I'm not a fan of hash, in general....so I can't really say.
> 
> 
> Some of their sides are good.
> 
> Doesn't say much about a BBQ restaurant when real BBQ enthusiasts go there and just get a vegetable plate.
> 
> Maybe I'm becoming a grumpy old guy......but I simply avoid BBQ restaurants for the most part.  It's something I'd rather do myself.     Same thing with steaks, burgers, chicken, pizza and wings.
> 
> When we eat out and I'm able to pick the location.....it's seafood, sushi, Mexican or salads.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Willie Jewel's, but have heard some positive reviews.
> 
> Shane's Rib Shack is a bust.....about the only thing I'll get there is the chicken salad sammiches.



My family also liked Famous Daves. I'm not sure what happened to them. That place has changed a few times since Famous Daves left. It was a Flying Cowboys for a short while. They got one in Douglas that's pretty popular.

Willie Jewels we didn't care for but we like Shanes OK for a chain. We eat so much bbq when we go to Douglas we don't need any here.

I would also agree with you on Sconyers being overrated. I usually get the Chicken. The Turkey as good as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I think I mentioned Barnyard BBQ in Douglas already. There is a new place in Douglas called Hog N bones that pretty good. I tried their ribs and brisket. There is also one in Waycross and Tifton.

One other place worth mentioning is 4 Rivers Smokehouse in Atlanta. Located near Georgia Tech in an old firehouse. 

The chain is out of Florida with the one in Atlanta being the only one not in Florida. We ate at the one near Orlando and it was pretty good. 

https://4rsmokehouse.com/locations/atlanta/


----------



## VANCE

right off 85 north (hang a left) on the hwy53 exit
i dont remember the name but its in the El Centinela mexican parking lot

that place was no bueno

they did win a sauce contest back in 97......or some such


----------



## Mattval

Shane's is the worst BBQ!

Best:  Rusty Pig in Glennville, GA


----------



## GLS

Rusty Pig in Glennville is good.  Rusty Pig in Rincon not quite as good as Glennville.  
IMO, the most overrated barbecue was Sweat's in Soperton.  It's no longer in business and  has been so for quite awhile.  Lewis Grizzard, however, loved it and wrote about it more than once in his column.  Gil


----------



## Curvebow05

The Smoque Pit in Statesboro is by far the best. I grew up on Eastern NC BBQ, and nothing down here compares, but it sounds like one or two that I haven't had the pleasure of visiting may fit the bill. Shaney (owner of Smoque Pit) has done enough with his flavors that it is very different from what I prefer and it's fantastic. Multiple cultures intertwined in the sauces and original sides make it a winner. His secret hot sauce (available upon request, comes with a personal warning from him) is delicious. Simple meat menu, brisket, turkey, pulled pork. Can't go wrong with any of them. You definitely have to get some Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## someguyintraffic

Read Fresh Air on the list and about upchucked. Lol cant believe I drove down there for it. Even Heavy's in Crawfordville, Taliaferro County gets a nod over Fresh Air.


Honestly, Williamson Bros Canton/Marietta is best Ive come across. Consistent pit cooked taste and sauce flavor.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Farmhouse in Dawson, best wings and ribs you will ever have


----------



## Cmp1

Best BBQ is in NC,,,


----------



## Dieseltech

Grand champion bbq in Roswell. Mighty fine eating


----------



## Crakajak

someguyintraffic said:


> Read Fresh Air on the list and about upchucked. Lol cant believe I drove down there for it. Even Heavy's in Crawfordville, Taliaferro County gets a nod over Fresh Air.
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you on this.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

Cmp1 said:


> Best BBQ is in NC,,,




I used to think that when I lived in ENC.  

Moving to Georgia changed my mind.

I still prefer the pulled/chopped pork ENC style, but the local ribs here are better.


----------



## 3ringer

FootLongDawg said:


> Another vote for Jim's Smokin Q in Blairsville. That cherry wood he smokes with makes some delicious ribs.  Only drawback is long lines and short hours of operation.


We are there last week. It was goot


----------



## 3ringer

The worst bbq that I have ever eaten was at Dobbs Bbq in Dothan Alabama. The meat was stringy , fatty and lacked flavor. The stew was mushy and had a jello consistency . The slaw had a chalky taste to it. My water with lemon was good. I felt like eating a little poo to get the taste out of my mouth. We just keep on driving when we pass by it on the way to PCB.


----------



## mark-7mag

3ringer said:


> The worst bbq that I have ever eaten was at Dobbs Bbq in Dothan Alabama. The meat was stringy , fatty and lacked flavor. The stew was mushy and had a jello consistency . The slaw had a chalky taste to it. My water with lemon was good. I felt like eating a little poo to get the taste out of my mouth. We just keep on driving when we pass by it on the way to PCB.


We drove by there many times but never stopped because we were always in a hurry going to the beach or coming home but always said “I bet that’s some good Q” . We decided to make time to stop and eat lunch there on 
the way to the beach one year. What a mistake ! The pork tasted like it was smoked over a tractor tire. None of the sides were good and the service was terrible. We were nice to the waitress as always but she kept looking at us like we were from outer space. No doubt the worse BBQ joint I’ve ever ate at


----------



## Howard Roark

Howard Roark said:


> Zebs between Franklin Springs and Dainelsville is great.
> 
> Bar H in Franklin Springs is good.


Zebs is great

Bar H is great


----------



## howiekk

That little joint in Franklin is pretty bad.
Crock pot BBQ.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hudson's in downtown Douglasville isn't good at all! I can't believe the health inspectors haven't shut them down.


----------



## lagrangedave

howiekk said:


> That little joint in Franklin is pretty bad.
> Crock pot BBQ.


That little shack above the river is smoked right there where you can watch them cook. It is excellent.


----------



## brownhounds

Bigguns is the best............ bar none. I can’t believe heavys and Holcomb’s made the list. 

Bigguns is in talking rock   

Try it. You won’t be let down


----------



## Rackmaster

I maybe alone on this but I like Sonny’s in Marietta and Bilbo’s in Bremen GA


----------



## Rackmaster

blood on the ground said:


> Hudson's in downtown Douglasville isn't good at all! I can't believe the health inspectors haven't shut them down.


Used to eat there all the time in the 90’s best BBQ salads I’ve ever ate!


----------



## Rackmaster

lagrangedave said:


> That little shack above the river is smoked right there where you can watch them cook. It is excellent.


Ate there many times.
Hardee’s in Franklin is the best place to eat of course you don’t have many choices there!


----------



## tbrown913

Foggy Bottom in Loganville is mighty fine. Their bbq nachos are awesome, brisket is delicious, competition ribs were not my favorite but they were decent.

There was a take out only bbq place down near lumber city/ Bullard Creek WMA where you ordered and came back 20 minutes later to get your food. My dad and I ate some ribs, and before we went home we went back and ordered like $150 of ribs.

Shane's bbq chicken tenders are usually the best chicken you can get as fast food. I dont do their other bbq.

I agree Sonnys is the worst.


----------



## blood on the ground

Rackmaster said:


> Ate there many times.
> Hardee’s in Franklin is the best place to eat of course you don’t have many choices there!


They got a subway!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

blood on the ground said:


> They got a subway!!!


Yep ate there to


----------



## Geffellz18

Not sure its the best in GA, but theres a place in Hiawassee called Barney's that actually has some really good bbq. Not specifically a bbq joint.
Try it if your up that way!


----------



## Head East

Second loggrhead...hash and rice is great


----------



## Rackmaster

Wife just brought home Country Boys from Lagrange now have a new favorite!
It was delicious!


----------



## jiminbogart

Count me in on Fresh Air BBQ being the worst. Just plain nasty. 

Good BBQ:
Old Hickory House in Tucker
Fox Brothers in Atlanta
4Rivers in Florida(I just read in this thread they have an Atlanta location)
Community BBQ on Clairmont Rd in Decatur
Smokin Po Boys in Winder
Pulaski Heights in Athens has good meat but the side are a little funky

Bad BBQ
Butt Hutt in Athens(was good a few years ago until the son took over)
Shanes Rib Shack
Dickeys

The McDonalds of BBQ=Sonnys


The pit at Old Hickory House:


----------



## Cmp1

Best BBQ is in NC,,,,????


----------



## Stonewall 2

Check out Uncle Chet’s BBQ in Jefferson everything I have had there is good. He is a competition guy that started his own restaurant and catering business. It’s in a small space attached to a convenience store at the intersection of Hwy 11 and Hwy 124. Only open Thursday-Saturday.


----------



## LTZ25

Best = mine 
Worst = This Is It


----------



## bowhunter59

Sconyers in Augusta very good, hash and rice great,  Another good place is Papa Bucks in Metter, Ga.


----------



## Danuwoa

Best-Southern Soul on St. Simon's, The Smoking Pig in Valdosta, Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, Fat Boy's in Sylvester.

Worst-19 South BBQ in Americus.  The sauce tastes like chili powder.  The sides are horrible.  Georgia Bob's in Macon.  This was a huge disappointment.  Had heard good things here.  It was hideous.  Just awful.


----------



## Paymaster

Tried Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson last week for the first time. Though I'd never drive there for just that purpose, it weren't bad. I'd stop for lunch again should I be near by.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

New place in Newnan called DUNC'S on Jackson st. Good food . Real good ribs and brisket.


----------



## Danuwoa

They need to change the name of Sonny’s to Sorry’s.


----------



## Oldstick

Paymaster said:


> Tried Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson last week for the first time. Though I'd never drive there for just that purpose, it weren't bad. I'd stop for lunch again should I be near by.



I agree.  Not sure the reason many have called it "bad" or such on here.  It would be nice if folks would outline their reasoning when giving a bad review.  To me Fresh Air is extra well done pork with good bark, smoke flavor and chopped up kind of fine.  You add your own sauce to it and some of the sauces are a little too salty, which I have commented on.  

The appeal, IMO, of the the location in Jackson is that it is obviously a traditional outdoors BBQ cooking facility from many decades ago and they probably walled up the inside dining area some years ago due to customer demand.  You park up the hill from it and the great smell mixed with "fresh air" rises to greet you as soon as you step out of the car.


----------



## Danuwoa

Oldstick said:


> I agree.  Not sure the reason many have called it "bad" or such on here.  It would be nice if folks would outline their reasoning when giving a bad review.  To me Fresh Air is extra well done pork with good bark, smoke flavor and chopped up kind of fine.  You add your own sauce to it and some of the sauces are a little too salty, which I have commented on.
> 
> The appeal, IMO, of the the location in Jackson is that it is obviously a traditional outdoors BBQ cooking facility from many decades ago and they probably walled up the inside dining area some years ago due to customer demand.  You park up the hill from it and the great smell mixed with "fresh air" rises to greet you as soon as you step out of the car.



Sounds good.  Never been there but I would like to try it.


----------



## Oldstick

South GA Dawg said:


> Best-Southern Soul on St. Simon's, The Smoking Pig in Valdosta, Three Little Pigs in Pine Mountain, Fat Boy's in Sylvester.
> 
> Worst-19 South BBQ in Americus.  The sauce tastes like chili powder.  The sides are horrible.  Georgia Bob's in Macon.  This was a huge disappointment.  Had heard good things here.  It was hideous.  Just awful.



What exactly was bad about GA Bob's?  Was it at the location in Macon?  I have also noticed a downward trend over the last few years since they have tried to expand and cover multiple locations.  Some locations are busier than others and seems like the less busy places get the short end of the stick when it comes to freshness and quality.


----------



## Danuwoa

Oldstick said:


> What exactly was bad about GA Bob's?  Was it at the location in Macon?  I have also noticed a downward trend over the last few years since they have tried to expand and cover multiple locations.  Some locations are busier than others and seems like the less busy places get the short end of the stick when it comes to freshness and quality.



It was in Macon.  Everything about it was terrible.  The sauce was bad.  The sides were awful. The meat wasn’t very good.  I don’t think my tea was even good.


----------



## Russdaddy

well I finally had some BBQ worthy of posting in this thread, and not because it was good. 2 Brothers -  in Ballground..... the worst pile of pulled oven roasted almost dehydrated pork I have ever tried. It was slathered with some funky liquid that was supposed to be sauce, and some kinda slop that was called Brunswick Stew. I dont know how they stay open, cost an arm & a leg too.

the best BBQ in this area is hands down at Bigguns! I've tried nearly the whole menu and it never disappoints!


----------



## DAWG1419

jiminbogart said:


> Count me in on Fresh Air BBQ being the worst. Just plain nasty.
> 
> Good BBQ:
> Old Hickory House in Tucker
> Fox Brothers in Atlanta
> 4Rivers in Florida(I just read in this thread they have an Atlanta location)
> Community BBQ on Clairmont Rd in Decatur
> Smokin Po Boys in Winder
> Pulaski Heights in Athens has good meat but the side are a little funky
> 
> Bad BBQ
> Butt Hutt in Athens(was good a few years ago until the son took over)
> Shanes Rib Shack
> Dickeys
> 
> The McDonalds of BBQ=Sonnys
> 
> 
> The pit at Old Hickory House:
> View attachment 956763


Old Hickory House has great collards and I don’t eat collards. But those are amazing. 
Smokin po boys is amazing. Never had anything bad. Gonna take the drive from social circle to eat lunch there today.


----------



## Paymaster

Found another good BBQ joint which, as I have said, is rare for me. Southern Soul in St Simons. Great Q!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

Possibly my favorite!


----------



## Bucaramus

Smokin Po'Boys in Winder is pretty good. Butter rub wings are great.
Holcombes brunswick stew is awesome!
Jacks Old South brisket on Thursdays is really good.

But the best is always made right here at home!


----------



## LonePine

Russdaddy said:


> well I finally had some BBQ worthy of posting in this thread, and not because it was good. 2 Brothers -  in Ballground..... the worst pile of pulled oven roasted almost dehydrated pork I have ever tried. It was slathered with some funky liquid that was supposed to be sauce, and some kinda slop that was called Brunswick Stew. I dont know how they stay open, cost an arm & a leg too.
> 
> the best BBQ in this area is hands down at Bigguns! I've tried nearly the whole menu and it never disappoints!




This is the absolute truth.  I tried 2 Brothers one day after doing some work at a nearby hunting property.  The BBQ is just plain awful unless you like dry, roasted, tasteless pork.  I'm not even sure that they have a pit on site as I've never seen smoke coming from the building.  The shocking thing is that it was pretty packed when I was there.  Most everyone was over the age of 80 but I was amazed that these folks would continue to eat there.

Also right on Bigguns.  Place is great and everything I've ever had there was top notch.


----------



## Tom W.

We leave a lot of money at Country's Barbecue in Columbus....


----------



## Danuwoa

Tom W. said:


> We leave a lot of money at Country's Barbecue in Columbus....



I really like the one on Mercury Drive.  The one in North Columbus is alright but not as good.  Never ate at the other one.


----------



## Tom W.

We usually eat at the one on Broadway, probably because it's just over a mile from the house...

Sometimes we'll be headed to Speakeasy and when we park I'll get a whiff of the smoke from Country's and that's all it takes........


----------



## LTZ25

Oldstick said:


> I agree.  Not sure the reason many have called it "bad" or such on here.  It would be nice if folks would outline their reasoning when giving a bad review.  To me Fresh Air is extra well done pork with good bark, smoke flavor and chopped up kind of fine.  You add your own sauce to it and some of the sauces are a little too salty, which I have commented on.
> 
> The appeal, IMO, of the the location in Jackson is that it is obviously a traditional outdoors BBQ cooking facility from many decades ago and they probably walled up the inside dining area some years ago due to customer demand.  You park up the hill from it and the great smell mixed with "fresh air" rises to greet you as soon as you step out of the car.


I’ve been there and I like it .


----------



## tr21

early on I said shorty's bbq in fortson,  just north of Columbus. for many turkey seasons I ate there every day. well this year Roy sold it and the new owners have screwed up a good thing, the meat is greasy and nasty, then they went and changed the stew so bad we didn't even finish it ( I bet we didn't go there 5 times in the 4 weeks we were there and wont go back) unless Roy takes it back over. dang shame


----------



## Tom W.

That's good to know. Lori and I look at that place every time we go to Pat's Backwater grill.  I suspect we will just keep on patronizing Pat's.......


----------



## tr21

Tom W. said:


> That's good to know. Lori and I look at that place every time we go to Pat's Backwater grill.  I suspect we will just keep on patronizing Pat's.......


yea it used to be awesome, funny thing ive never been to pat's. but have been to hunters pub, its good, try the fried lobster tails, mmmm good  great steaks too


----------



## Tom W.

Pat's has some jalapeno hushpuppies to die for. Fresh made. I usually get the fried shrimp and cheese grits......


----------



## Greenhead

Dub said:


> I've tried most of the stuff on their menu after Famous Dave's closed down. I know it sounds crazy....but that chain restaurant had some killer Q.  My family loved going there every week.
> 
> Sconyer's is not a place I care to go.....but work, golf groups, etc outings have seen me there over the years.
> 
> The only meat I'll order is their smoked turkey.  It's edible, at least.  The rest of it...not so much.   Folks say their hash is good.....I'm not a fan of hash, in general....so I can't really say.
> 
> 
> Some of their sides are good.
> 
> Doesn't say much about a BBQ restaurant when real BBQ enthusiasts go there and just get a vegetable plate.
> 
> Maybe I'm becoming a grumpy old guy......but I simply avoid BBQ restaurants for the most part.  It's something I'd rather do myself.     Same thing with steaks, burgers, chicken, pizza and wings.
> 
> When we eat out and I'm able to pick the location.....it's seafood, sushi, Mexican or salads.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Willie Jewel's, but have heard some positive reviews.
> 
> Shane's Rib Shack is a bust.....about the only thing I'll get there is the chicken salad sammiches.


Tried Willie Jewels last week. It was awesome. Not far from there is Ohio Hog in Tyrone. It’s good. Never can go wrong with Williamson. Priced right and I live close to the one in Canton. Das BBQ on Collier Rd is good but pricey. All time favorite is Fox Bros. They guy used to own the rib ranch in Marietta owns a small meat and 3 in Keithsburg(canton) and he’s getting ready to start BBQ there. He still has the Bull that used to be out front and says he’s bringing it back as well.


----------



## QuailJunkie

If y’all have never tried Scott’s Walk Up bbq in Cartersville you’re missing out. Be prepared to wait in line


----------



## rattlesnake1

Babe's BBQ in Garden City probably has the best Briquet that I've had.


----------



## Cmp1

I'll say it again,,,,NC BBQ is the best,,,,eastern whole hog,,,,


----------



## FatBob

Fire it Up BBQ in Cartersville very good.


----------



## TJay

LonePine said:


> This is the absolute truth.  I tried 2 Brothers one day after doing some work at a nearby hunting property.  The BBQ is just plain awful unless you like dry, roasted, tasteless pork.  I'm not even sure that they have a pit on site as I've never seen smoke coming from the building.  The shocking thing is that it was pretty packed when I was there.  Most everyone was over the age of 80 but I was amazed that these folks would continue to eat there.
> 
> Also right on Bigguns.  Place is great and everything I've ever had there was top notch.


It's been years since I was in Two Brothers but my thoughts on it are about the same as everyone else.  Tasted like it was cooked in an oven.
And I totally agree with LonePine about Big 'uns, great place to get some 'que!


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I'm partial to K&L or is it K&N in Baxley.  It's in the permanent portable building behind the Burger King. Outdoor eat area under the tin roof.


----------



## DannyW

Tried a new one yesterday...Jim's Smoking Que in Blairsville. Rode by there and saw a line at the door at 11:00 AM and figured it must be good.

Had pulled pork, potato salad and Brunswick stew. The pork was good, not the best ever, but good. Plenty of burnt ends. And they must give you a full pound...I couldn't eat all of it. Huge portion. The potato salad was very good. Excellent really. None of it went to waste. 

But the Brunswick stew was horrible. I had one bite, and then a second just to confirm it was the worst I have ever eaten. And that's saying something. It tasted like pure tomato sauce with a few bits and pieces of meat and other unidentifiable things mixed in. Can't believe anyone would find that tasty...I'm amazed it stays on the menu.

Prices were BBQ prices which is to say fairly high for a lunch. My meal was $13 with a glass of very good sweet tea.

I might go back if I am in the area but I would not drive far to get there. And there is no way I would get the Brunswick stew again.


----------



## Snookpimpin

the rusty pig in Glennville had some pretty good Brunswick stew if I remember correctly


----------



## BeerThirty

Psh, brunswick stew is a side dish. I go to bbq joints for the meat.


----------



## Snookpimpin

BeerThirty said:


> Psh, brunswick stew is a side dish. I go to bbq joints for the meat.



they called their stew liquid meat


----------



## tr21

DannyW said:


> Tried a new one yesterday...Jim's Smoking Que in Blairsville. Rode by there and saw a line at the door at 11:00 AM and figured it must be good.
> 
> Had pulled pork, potato salad and Brunswick stew. The pork was good, not the best ever, but good. Plenty of burnt ends. And they must give you a full pound...I couldn't eat all of it. Huge portion. The potato salad was very good. Excellent really. None of it went to waste.
> 
> But the Brunswick stew was horrible. I had one bite, and then a second just to confirm it was the worst I have ever eaten. And that's saying something. It tasted like pure tomato sauce with a few bits and pieces of meat and other unidentifiable things mixed in. Can't believe anyone would find that tasty...I'm amazed it stays on the menu.
> 
> Prices were BBQ prices which is to say fairly high for a lunch. My meal was $13 with a glass of very good sweet tea.
> 
> I might go back if I am in the area but I would not drive far to get there. And there is no way I would get the Brunswick stew again.


I live not too far from it and had heard on here and in town how great it was. but it was closed everytime we would go there, for some reason or another. well last fall my brother and I finally went there and it was open, as we were walking in some people walking out said how great it was. I was drooling thinking about some good bbq and stew, we ordered and waited. then it came I had brisket I think and brother had pork. after our 1st bite we looked at each other then tried the stew (the bbq was nasty, but the stew MY GOD THEY MUST OF TAKEN A COW PATTIE FROM THE PASTURE, ADDED SOME TOMATOE SAUCE AND LOTS OF LIQUID SMOKE AND WARMED IT UP). I have eaten lots of bbq have tried most places on blue ridge area DANNY try blue ridge bbq, its one of the better in town, or if you are heading down hwy515  go to bigun's bbq between Ellijay and jasper it is the best. oh forgot about carroll's (fairly new, only open thurs., fri. and sat.)in blue ridge it's fairly new and i'll give it a thumb's up, might even rate it better than blue ridge bbq (open every day except Monday)


----------



## DBM78

Still the best in my opinion Wallace BBQ in Austell Ga. Only $6.50 for all of this food.


----------



## Tom W.

Sometime last week or so  I went to get some BBQ  from  Country's and I thought that they had to go find and kill a pig.. when I finally got it it was pretty bad. The manager apologized for the extra long wait and gave me a $20 credit for the next time we came in. 

Well, that was today and  I enjoyed the meal as did Lori. 

There are several good BBQ places near our home, and every now and then there are issues, although I'm not too awful picky about the places we regularly frequent. There is a new one on 14th Street that we went to once........That was enough for me.


----------



## Kev

Tom W. said:


> Sometime last week or so  I went to get some BBQ  from  Country's and I thought that they had to go find and kill a pig.. when I finally got it it was pretty bad. The manager apologized for the extra long wait and gave me a $20 credit for the next time we came in.
> 
> Well, that was today and  I enjoyed the meal as did Lori.
> 
> There are several good BBQ places near our home, and every now and then there are issues, although I'm not too awful picky about the places we regularly frequent. There is a new one on 14th Street that we went to once........That was enough for me.


Best
Holcomb’s in white plains
Straws in sparta
Crowe’s in madison


----------



## gobblestopper12

I'm surprised Fox Bro's in ATL hasn't been mentioned multiple times in this thread! Their brisket is the best I've ever eaten. Another good one is Sandfly BBQ in Savannah. Great pit smoked q and very juicy.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

best   : Praise the Lard BBQ - Buford
worst : Blue Ridge Mountain Bar-B-Q , 3 of us out of 6 got really sick from pork


----------



## Juan De

Southern Soul on St Simons is pretty good. Boneyards bbq in Soperton is as well. the Best I have had was at a place in Jenna La on a duck hunting trip to lake catahoula.


----------



## DBM78

Here's a list in 2019

https://atlanta.eater.com/maps/where-eat-barbecue-atlanta


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Top of my list:
Striplings General Store - Watkinsville
Southern Soul - St Simons
Hudson's - Douglasville
Fresh Air - Jackson
Oinkers - Tallulah Falls


----------



## DannyW

BigDogDaddy said:


> Top of my list:
> Striplings General Store - Watkinsville
> Southern Soul - St Simons
> Hudson's - Douglasville
> Fresh Air - Jackson
> Oinkers - Tallulah Falls



I think Oinkers BBQ is decent, but their Brunswick stew is maybe the best I have had other than my own . Several times I have stopped and gotten a large stew to have by itself, with crackers, for dinner.

Not surprising the differences of opinion on BBQ. Someone above rated Praise the Lard in Buford as the best, I like it okay but a BBQ-loving friend of mine will not even eat there...says it's too greasy.

Will have to try Striplings near Watkinsville...I'm in the area a lot but never been in the store and didn't even know they served BBQ.


----------



## Dan DeBord

Another vote for Biguns.   Talking Rock  Ga.


----------



## Doe Dirt

If you guys like real Texas style brisket I can tell you the top 3 places in Atlanta.
Loyal-Q and Brew in Alpharetta.
4-Rivers smoke house on Marietta St.
DAS BBQ on Coiler rd.
You will never be disappointed with any of these places on brisket, ribs or pulled pork. I eat at one of them at least once a week. All 3 are proud of their bbq $$$, but it’s worth it.


----------



## wtrman18

The old Vandys in downtown Statesboro has THE BEST stew. I buy it by the gallon.


----------



## Tom W.

Anybody tried the BBQ at the Whistle Stop Cafe?.... I've had the catfish sandwich, but not the BBQ yet.....


----------



## willie1971

i like straws in sparta.  nice staff and a sandwich full of q.  the stew is excellent


----------



## Milkman

Best stew by far is at Good Hope General store in Good Hope Ga. It’s meaty not liquid. Just right. $10 a qt. 

I have found that folks down in east central Ga like a really liquid stew with a strong tomatoe taste. Examples are Holcombs and Heavy’s.


----------



## RedHills

Tom W. said:


> Anybody tried the BBQ at the Whistle Stop Cafe?.... I've had the catfish sandwich, but not the BBQ yet.....



Nope..but them greasy hamburgers that come of that greasy griddle top sho are good!


----------



## Swamprat

Ware's BBQ in Swainsboro. Will be a line out the door on Saturdays and if the meat is gone it is gone for the day.

Generally will get a couple pulled pork sammichs and a brisket potato. Good stuff.


----------



## Crakajak

I wouldn,t waste my money going to Big Daddys BBQ in Grayson.Ribs / pork was ok...at best.....the sides were awful......I will go back to Foggy Bottom in Loganville.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Milkman said:


> Best stew by far is at Good Hope General store in Good Hope Ga. It’s meaty not liquid. Just right. $10 a qt.
> 
> I have found that folks down in east central Ga like a really liquid stew with a strong tomatoe taste. Examples are Holcombs and Heavy’s.


I will agree with this post. We had some of the stew from the GH Gen. store the other night and it was mighty fine!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

wtrman18 said:


> The old Vandys in downtown Statesboro has THE BEST stew. I buy it by the gallon.


I lived off Vandy's when I was in college. Still haven't found any better.


----------



## pjciii

have not tried Big Daddys in grayson yet. thanks for heads up on it..my go to is foggy bottom in loganville. BBQ chicken nachos are very good..and the nanner pudding is just right to top off a platter of chopped Q.
patrick

patrick


----------



## Crakajak

pjciii said:


> have not tried Big Daddys in grayson yet. thanks for heads up on it..my go to is foggy bottom in loganville. BBQ chicken nachos are very good..and the nanner pudding is just right to top off a platter of chopped Q.
> patrick
> 
> patrick


Stick with what you know.I don,t expect them to be there very long after the new wears off.


----------



## Tom W.

We tried one north of Pat's backwater grill, pretty close to the interstate. We had to wait quite a while to be seated. We weren't impressed.......


----------



## Swamp Monkey

Woodstack BBQ in Valdosta will change your life!!! It's the best BBQ I've ever had.


----------



## killerv

I would like to say I ate at Fresh Air in Jackson for the first time recently, it wasn't near as good as its Macon counterpart. Macon sauce and stew just has a little more kick and flavor to it. The chopped stuff was mushy too in Jackson. The atmosphere was cooler though.


----------



## srb

Long time ago Johns BBQ hwy 53..


----------



## RedClayRoots79

Always heard Fresh Air was great around Jackson.  Went down there... Nope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Found another good stew. They closed the GH store down a few weeks due to the virus. H22 found some good stew at The Iron Pig in Jefferson. H22 doesn't buy BBQ meat cause we like his homemade just fine, but I have had the iron pig BBQ with my Diddi and it's good too.


----------



## hawkeye123

Best- Deans in Jonesboro. Fox Bros in Atl..Southern Soul in St Simons.. Fat Macs in Atl
Worst- Sprayberrys in Newnan (banana pudding is superb , sauce is horrible), Fresh Air although stew is decent, sauce terrible, chopped pork mushy


----------



## DBM78

hawkeye123 said:


> Best- Deans in Jonesboro. Fox Bros in Atl..Southern Soul in St Simons.. Fat Macs in Atl
> Worst- Sprayberrys in Newnan (banana pudding is superb , sauce is horrible), Fresh Air although stew is decent, sauce terrible, chopped pork mushy




Dean's burned down and has been closed for years.


----------



## hawkeye123

Grew up going there after hunting & fishing  . Don't go around Clayton co. much these days..thanks, was one of the best


----------



## nickel back

Mel's BBQ in Milner....

and if you like wings, they are good also... 10 wings for $6...  20 wings for $11


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

hawkeye123 said:


> Best- Deans in Jonesboro. Fox Bros in Atl..Southern Soul in St Simons.. Fat Macs in Atl
> Worst- Sprayberrys in Newnan (banana pudding is superb , sauce is horrible), Fresh Air although stew is decent, sauce terrible, chopped pork mushy


I actually like sprayberry's sauce because i love vinegar. It will almost take your breathe away. Many  years ago they had good bbq when they cooked it on the old outside pit .  When i was working graveyard shift i would see the original owner in his 70's there 4:00 morning putting the meat on.


----------



## devolve

Biguns BBQ in talking rock has the best B stew I’ve ever eaten. 
Sprayberrys BBQ has the worst pork I’ve ever tried to eat anywhere in my entire life. Gas station sushi would be a better option. IMO


----------



## C.Killmaster

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I actually like sprayberry's sauce because i love vinegar. It will almost take your breathe away. Many  years ago they had good bbq when they cooked it on the old outside pit .  When i was working graveyard shift i would see the original owner in his 70's there 4:00 morning putting the meat on.



I grew up smelling distance from Sprayberry's, it is what I judge all other barbeque against.  Nothing like smelling that hickory smoke on a cold winter morning.  I guess it's what you grow up with that influences preference for some folks. My go to was always the Houston special, a BBQ sandwich topped with stew that you had to eat with a fork and knife and drowning in that vinegar sauce.  My 97 year old grandmother and her twin sister still eat there regular.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

C.Killmaster said:


> I grew up smelling distance from Sprayberry's, it is what I judge all other barbeque against.  Nothing like smelling that hickory smoke on a cold winter morning.  I guess it's what you grow up with that influences preference for some folks. My go to was always the Houston special, a BBQ sandwich topped with stew that you had to eat with a fork and knife and drowning in that vinegar sauce.  My 97 year old grandmother and her twin sister still eat there regular.


Thru the early 90's before the City and county exploded it was a tradition that all the mover's and shakers ate lunch there on Thursday . If you were running for elected office you best be there eating with them. Some of the old timers that are left still do.


----------



## jiminbogart

devolve said:


> Sprayberrys BBQ has the worst pork I’ve ever tried to eat anywhere in my entire life.



You need to try Fresh Air in Athens, Bogart or Jackson. They will be first on your "worst pork" list. 

Their pork tastes like it was put in a steamer raw and steamed with vinegar. Zero smoked flavor, zero bark. Just nasty wet meat.


----------



## devolve

jiminbogart said:


> You need to try Fresh Air in Athens, Bogart or Jackson. They will be first on your "worst pork" list.
> 
> Their pork tastes like it was put in a steamer raw and steamed with vinegar. Zero smoked flavor, zero bark. Just nasty wet meat.


That’s sounds like a terrible idea. ?


----------



## Big Foot

Sherry’s bait and BBQ on 53 outside Gainesville- my goto!


----------



## Danuwoa

jiminbogart said:


> You need to try Fresh Air in Athens, Bogart or Jackson. They will be first on your "worst pork" list.
> 
> Their pork tastes like it was put in a steamer raw and steamed with vinegar. Zero smoked flavor, zero bark. Just nasty wet meat.


??


----------



## Danuwoa

Three Beards.  Not sure where they are out of but I had some in Cook County at the fireworks over the weekend.  They don’t have a restraint they just sell it out of a trailer and do catering.  Excellent stuff.


----------



## Hickory Nut

Big D's in Dawsonville has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Big Foot

Hickory Nut said:


> Big D's in Dawsonville has become one of my favorites.



I go by there often, will try.    Do you not like Sherry’s which is much closer for you?


----------



## Hickory Nut

We’ll drive past Sherry’s to go to Big D’s.


----------



## Big Foot

Hickory Nut said:


> We’ll drive past Sherry’s to go to Big D’s.


Dang!


----------



## CroMagnum

snuffy said:


> Freash Air in Jackson
> Pippins in McDonough
> These are the best I have tried.
> I hear Bart Hammock in Locust Grove is good but haven't tried it.He only sales take out.


The Pippin's in Conyers is horrible. Tastes like someone baked a Boston butt in the oven with no seasoning at all. Don't even talk about no smoke.


----------



## CroMagnum

groundhawg said:


> Worse by a LARGE margin is Sprayberry's in Newnan with any Sonny's a close second.
> 
> Best is Country's in Columbus off Macon Road.


Is Country's still open? I haven't been there in years. Used to be good though


----------



## Danuwoa

CroMagnum said:


> Is Country's still open? I haven't been there in years. Used to be good though


Yep.  Country’s is still open and doing well.  The one on Mercury Drive is the best one.  We like to go on Saturday night and hear the bluegrass band play.


----------



## oops1

CroMagnum said:


> Is Country's still open? I haven't been there in years. Used to be good though



They have three of them still up and running.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hot Thomas in Watkinsville is closing for good Saturday. H22 is going by today for pulled pork and stew.


----------



## jiminbogart

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hot Thomas in Watkinsville is closing for good Saturday. H22 is going by today for pulled pork and stew.



Chicken, ribs, beans, pie and stew are good. I never cared for their pork.

Sad to see them go. They are a couple miles from my new place, as the crow flies. 

That leaves no real BBQ in Oconee County.


----------



## Milkman

Mark says they will still do catering. So his dads bbq ain’t gone it just ain’t available by the meal now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

H22 went by there and didn't stop. Said the cars were backed up for miles. Line to get in went way past the old house. 
Said every police within 5 counties were all there to eat and not a one directing traffic around the jam.


----------



## Ugahunter2013

Best: Southern Soul BBQ in St Simons

Worst: Finchers BBQ in Macon


----------



## Danuwoa

Georgia Bob’s in Macon is pretty rough.

Carroll’s in Blue Ridge is good.  We were up there last weekend and that was my second time eating there.  The meat is excellent.  I’ve only tried one of their sauces.  It’s good but just good.  I don’t know about the others.  My sides were alright.  Watching my nephew skeet ketchup into his baked beans made mine less enjoyable.


----------



## mdgreco191

DBM78 said:


> Best
> Wallace BBQ in Austell, GA
> 
> http://www.wallacebarbecue.com
> 
> Worst
> Hiram Hickory House Hiram, GA
> Briar Patch Dallas, GA



Came here to say that Hickory House and Briar Patch are the worst hands down. Yet they are always busy...

Dave Poe's in Marietta is pretty good, but my favorite is Righteous Que.


----------



## tr21

Danuwoa said:


> Georgia Bob’s in Macon is pretty rough.
> 
> Carroll’s in Blue Ridge is good.  We were up there last weekend and that was my second time eating there.  The meat is excellent.  I’ve only tried one of their sauces.  It’s good but just good.  I don’t know about the others.  My sides were alright.  Watching my nephew skeet ketchup into his baked beans made mine less enjoyable.


try the mac & cheese at carroll's the best i've ever had.


----------



## Danuwoa

tr21 said:


> try the mac & cheese at carroll's the best i've ever had.


I did.  It was alright.  Not bad but nothing special.  Part of that has to do with how spoiled I am on macaroni and cheese.  Mrs Danuwoa makes home made macaroni and cheese that will make you slap your granny.


----------



## jiminbogart

Anybody tried the new place in Statham yet?

It appears they started in Dacula.

https://www.edeesplacebbq.com/


----------



## DBM78

mdgreco191 said:


> Came here to say that Hickory House and Briar Patch are the worst hands down. Yet they are always busy...
> 
> Dave Poe's in Marietta is pretty good, but my favorite is Righteous Que.



Some people just have bad taste.


----------



## Oldstick

jiminbogart said:


> You need to try Fresh Air in Athens, Bogart or Jackson. They will be first on your "worst pork" list.
> 
> Their pork tastes like it was put in a steamer raw and steamed with vinegar. Zero smoked flavor, zero bark. Just nasty wet meat.



Not arguing, because everyone has different tastes and likes.  But someone brought some FA BBQ from Jackson to a family get together this past Saturday.  It was some of the best I ever tasted.  This was finely chopped vs just "pulled" and it was not premixed with any sauce.  Don't remember if this the standard way they serve it or not.  I did sample a little of the sauce that came with it and it just right vinegar wise, except it was too salty for my taste.  But the meat was perfect.


----------



## baddave

I've never had  bbq I didn't like but then again I've never been accused of being a picky eater


----------



## jiminbogart

baddave said:


> I've never had  bbq I didn't like but then again I've never been accused of being a picky eater



If it ain't smokey and barky I'd just as soon eat pork roast.


----------



## Oldstick

jiminbogart said:


> If it ain't smokey and barky I'd just as soon eat pork roast.



This had all the bark, the smoke rings and all the rest chopped up into tiny pieces and mixed all together.  I've seen a lot of places where you have to be a special customer or pay extra to get meat-only without sauce already in it.


----------



## baddave

jiminbogart said:


> If it ain't smokey and barky I'd just as soon eat pork roast.


Haha, i like smokey and barky , hmmm ,i like pork roast too


----------



## brownceluse

My favorite right now is Norris BBQ in Warrenton. They’re only opened Friday and Saturday. Best Brunswick stew (beside mine). You need call ahead because they run out quick sometimes.


----------



## White Horse

Carrols in Blue Ridge is the best I have had in a while. Fantastic cobbler too!

Old Country Place in Canton is not too bad, but pricey.

My father in law does great que. He has three different smokers, and does the best brisket I have had anywhere.


----------



## Richf7

The ribs at Four 41 South BBQ in Canton are the best I‘ve ever had.


----------



## DAWG1419

jiminbogart said:


> Anybody tried the new place in Statham yet?
> 
> It appears they started in Dacula.
> 
> https://www.edeesplacebbq.com/


Went here as we have an antique booth down the street. We had a pound of pork and ribs. To much fat left in the pork. Not that good IMO. Smells good driving by tho.


----------



## DAWG1419

Tickled pig in Madison GA. ????


----------



## bilgerat

i stopped by Moodys texas bbq in Flowery Branch Ga. Tried their brisket and I must say it was just.... OK. nuttin  special, I asked what kind of wood they smoked with and they said oak, When I left I circled around the building and saw 0 sticks of wood Not sure but they must use a pellet machine or maybe they were just out of wood 
I dont know but for the price I wont be going back for just "OK"  brisket


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Worst BBQ I’ve ever had, Zombie Pig in Columbus, Ga.


----------



## pbradley

Oldstick said:


> Not arguing, because everyone has different tastes and likes.  But someone brought some FA BBQ from Jackson to a family get together this past Saturday.  It was some of the best I ever tasted.  This was finely chopped vs just "pulled" and it was not premixed with any sauce.  Don't remember if this the standard way they serve it or not.  I did sample a little of the sauce that came with it and it just right vinegar wise, except it was too salty for my taste.  But the meat was perfect.



I like Fresh Air. My wife says it is too salty.


----------



## Ray357

Howard Roark said:


> Zebs between Franklin Springs and Dainelsville is great.
> 
> Bar H in Franklin Springs is good.


I eat at both quite often. Used to live quarter mile from Zebs. Bar H always has good bbq. It has it's bad days on the other stuff.  There are days their Chicken or ribs are not fit to eat. Last ribs I got was super over cooked. Man acted likeit was my fault for complaining. They were tough as a shoe.


----------



## Oldstick

pbradley said:


> I like Fresh Air. My wife says it is too salty.



Only some of the sauces a little salty IMO.  The smoked pork shoulder is perfect to me with sauces on the side.


----------



## jiminbogart

pbradley said:


> I like Fresh Air. My wife says it is too salty.



Yuck.

I'd rather eat a McRib.

I literally won't eat FA BBQ.


----------



## Milkman

jiminbogart said:


> Yuck.
> 
> I'd rather eat a McRib.
> 
> I literally won't eat FA BBQ.



Have you tried the one in Jackson Ga?


----------



## jiminbogart

Milkman said:


> Have you tried the one in Jackson Ga?



I tried it about 35 years ago. Didn't care for it.

I'm not down with the vinegar sauce and lack of smoke & bark.

I like smoky/barky meat and sweet sauce(if I'm using sauce).

My go to store bought BBQ since '72 is Old Hickory House(Scott Blvd closed but there is one left near Northlake Mall).

I like Fox Brothers, Community & 4Rivers. 

I prefer my own over any store bought though.


----------



## Ray357

jiminbogart said:


> I tried it about 35 years ago. Didn't care for it.
> 
> I'm not down with the vinegar sauce and lack of smoke & bark.
> 
> I like smoky/barky meat and sweet sauce(if I'm using sauce).
> 
> My go to store bought BBQ since '72 is Old Hickory House(Scott Blvd closed but there is one left near Northlake Mall).
> 
> I like Fox Brothers, Community & 4Rivers.
> 
> I prefer my own over any store bought though.


I like sweet, mustard, and vinegar sauces.


----------



## Milkman

Thin vinegar sauce is my favorite. Stricklands regular is what I buy.


----------



## Oldstick

jiminbogart said:


> Yuck.
> 
> I'd rather eat a McRib.
> 
> I literally won't eat FA BBQ.



I guess I would rather eat a a Crystal burger, than a tenderloin filet, cooked medium then.


----------



## brownceluse

I’m weird I like a strong Vinegar base sauce or a sweet thick sauce. My preference is the meat. I prefer pulled pork over chopped and it like a good bark and solid smoke taste. There’s a fine line though with it being too Smokey. I usually do a couple cooking gigs a year and I always chop unless they ask for pulled because it goes further. I do like a thin sauce though on my pulled pork but I don’t use vinegar to thin it up.


----------



## EDH

deer slayer 82 said:


> Best bbq is bubba-que in Jasper,ga



Two thumbs up for this place. Went to visit my mom a couple of weeks ago and took her to lunch. She asked if we wanted BBQ and my answer was when do I not want BBQ. I had the brisket sandwich and it was awesome. Highly recommend it if you go.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Scotts in Hull is a solid spot for a tasty BBQ sandwich. I haven't tried their other fare, but it all looked good.


----------



## ilbcnu

Harrell's outside Leslie, been cooking up BBQ for 50 yrs and now doing catfish on Friday's


----------



## Danuwoa

ilbcnu said:


> Harrell's outside Leslie, been cooking up BBQ for 50 yrs and now doing catfish on Friday's


They changed something recently and it ain’t what it once was.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Sprayberry's ain't Sprayberry's anymore. I think they lost the recipe or something when they moved to the interstate. Since I don't travel down I-75 anymore I have to wait till I get to Columbus for some good Q.  Clearview is about 2 rock throws from Daffin's deer processing, so that works out somedays (not many) but I do like Macon Road Bar-b-que.  Been around for 50 years.
But there appears to be some intriguing joints in downtown (Hwy 27) Lagrange. I wish someone would tell us about them. The one right on the main drag and is always crowded.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Southern Soul on SSI is pretty good. Martins in WR was the best before they shut down.


----------



## brownceluse

I was in Danielsville this week and tried out Zebs BBQ. Had heard good things about it. Old school chopped so fine it was close to mushy. Bland no smoke flavor. Brunswick stew was bland also. Very nice folk and very clean. Just wasn’t all that good. Two buddies I was with swear it’s the best Q around but they’re local. Sauce was straight vinegar. Won’t be going back.


----------



## Milkman

brownceluse said:


> I was in Danielsville this week and tried out Zebs BBQ. Had heard good things about it. Old school chopped so fine it was close to mushy. Bland no smoke flavor. Brunswick stew was bland also. Very nice folk and very clean. Just wasn’t all that good. Two buddies I was with swear it’s the best Q around but they’re local. Sauce was straight vinegar. Won’t be going back.



Your buddies are right ?


----------



## brownceluse

Milkman said:


> Your buddies are right ?


We’ll just have to agree to disagree. ?


----------



## brownceluse

@Milkman for what it’s worth the coleslaw and sweet tea were off the chain!?


----------



## DBM78

Sprayberry's bbq off of Bullsboro is closed permanently.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Wifeshusband said:


> Sprayberry's ain't Sprayberry's anymore. I think they lost the recipe or something when they moved to the interstate. Since I don't travel down I-75 anymore I have to wait till I get to Columbus for some good Q.  Clearview is about 2 rock throws from Daffin's deer processing, so that works out somedays (not many) but I do like Macon Road Bar-b-que.  Been around for 50 years.
> But there appears to be some intriguing joints in downtown (Hwy 27) Lagrange. I wish someone would tell us about them. The one right on the main drag and is always


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Wifeshusband said:


> Sprayberry's ain't Sprayberry's anymore. I think they lost the recipe or something when they moved to the interstate. Since I don't travel down I-75 anymore I have to wait till I get to Columbus for some good Q.  Clearview is about 2 rock throws from Daffin's deer processing, so that works out somedays (not many) but I do like Macon Road Bar-b-que.  Been around for 50 years.
> But there appears to be some intriguing joints in downtown (Hwy 27) Lagrange. I wish someone would tell us about them. The one right on the main drag and is always crowded.


Next time thru put JR' Bbq 191 Pine rd. in your GPS . About 1 mile off exit 41 . Its a roadside bbq. stand , meat is cooked on a outside pit in front of stand . Open Tues-Sat only sells sandwiches and plates . My Brother runs it.


----------



## pinus palustris

Smokey Pig in Columbus
They use a collar cut (think boneless butt) cut in cubes: good smoke and bark in every bite. I just add a little salt as I am not a big sauce guy... it covers up too much meat taste for me!


----------



## blackbear

Excellent bbq Highly Recommended
https://jimssmokinque.com


----------



## bilgerat

I Tried the black pig BBQ on lanier islands pky in Buford and I have to say it was the worst Q I've ever tried to eat. Nothing but tons of dry rub that caked the meat so thick I couldnt taste nothing else, no meat or smoke flavor , just overwhelming taste of a bad homemade rub. I tried the ribs but could not eat them. just awful.


----------



## tr21

blackbear said:


> Excellent bbq Highly Recommended
> https://jimssmokinque.com


DEAR GOD no way ! my brother and I went there after hearing how good it is. neither of us finished our plates and it was very expensive, that was the nastiest Brunswick stew i've ever had and the brisket wasn't much better, brother had pork and stew and said same. we threw away about half of it and will never go back. and we live up there. i would go to ingles and buy the premade stuff and heat it on the car engine before going back there. i normally dont rip a place figuring it was just a bad day, but with both of us having different meals and both were bad i cant be quiet !


----------



## DBM78

Put it on the list Buc-ee's brisket sandwich without a doubt the best brisket sandwich I've had in Ga. I went Monday for the grand opening of the new travel center in Calhoun. There is a lot of good pork bbq in Georgia beef is a little bit tougher to find. For 5.99 I'll put up Buc-ee's against any restaurant.


----------



## Danuwoa

TurkeyH90 said:


> Southern Soul on SSI is pretty good. Martins in WR was the best before they shut down.


Southern Soul may be my favorite.  Martin’s closed?  I hate to hear it.  That was some good stuff.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Danuwoa said:


> Southern Soul may be my favorite.  Martin’s closed?  I hate to hear it.  That was some good stuff.


It is a shame. I used to eat it almost once a week.


----------



## Concrete Pete

North Ga:
Cherry Log and Big D’s
(If I am at one of these it usually means I was running around the mountains. Hunger is the best sauce.)

In the city:
Pig n Chick (haven’t seen them mentioned)

Miscellaneous:

Bucees brisket tacos are unbeatable for the price.


----------



## Concrete Pete

DBM78 said:


> Best
> Wallace BBQ in Austell, GA
> 
> http://www.wallacebarbecue.com
> 
> Worst
> Hiram Hickory House Hiram, GA
> Briar Patch Dallas, GA



Briar Patch is terrible. They use ketchup for sauce. They don’t say it’s ketchup but that’s what it is.


----------



## Mattval

*The Smoque Pit in Statesboro, GA!  Those Beef Brisket tacos!  Oh my Gravy!*


----------



## DAWG1419

Save your time and money. Carriage house in Athens BBQ ayce is probably the worst meal we have ever eaten. Beyond awful.


----------



## Concrete Pete

If you’re in ATL, City BBQ is pretty good. I had it the other day for the first time.


----------



## Concrete Pete

DBM78 said:


> Put it on the list Buc-ee's brisket sandwich without a doubt the best brisket sandwich I've had in Ga. I went Monday for the grand opening of the new travel center in Calhoun. There is a lot of good pork bbq in Georgia beef is a little bit tougher to find. For 5.99 I'll put up Buc-ee's against any restaurant.



I like Buc-ee’s and mentioned their brisket in an earlier post.

However, Fox Bros has the best brisket. I’m talking just straight up brisket meat no sandwich bun.

Fox Bros gets some hate because it’s so well known and they’re becoming a chain situation, but the brisket from the original restaurant is unparalleled in GA.


----------



## CroMagnum

Concrete Pete said:


> If you’re in ATL, City BBQ is pretty good. I had it the other day for the first time.


We like Fox Brothers too.


----------



## Concrete Pete

CroMagnum said:


> We like Fox Brothers too.



Yes, it’s a great place. Do you have any other recommendations for brisket places that can compare? I’d love to branch out more, but I keep coming back to fox bros because I cannot find a place with better brisket.


----------



## CroMagnum

My son and I really like City Barbecue in Decatur. It's not very far from Fox Brothers either


----------



## CroMagnum

CroMagnum said:


> My son and I really like City Barbecue in Decatur. It's not very far from Fox Brothers either


strangely enough, the brisket at Jim 'N Nick's is very good.  Not as good as Fox Brothers or City but still pretty good


----------



## Ugahunter2013

Best- Southern Soul BBQ in St Simons
Worst- Scotts in Cochran


----------



## DOUG 281

one time to heavy's was one time to many. When i hunted in warren county years ago they had a good BBQ place


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Mike's Trackside BBQ in Blue Ridge is good. Also like Pink Pig in Cherry Log. If y'all have never had grilled chicken livers, need to get some at Pink Pig they are good, and a garlic salad.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Mike's Trackside BBQ in Blue Ridge is good. Also like Pink Pig in Cherry Log. If y'all have never had grilled chicken livers, need to get some at Pink Pig they are good, and a garlic salad.



My aunt and uncle live in Cherry Log and are friends with the owners at Pink Pig and regularly eat there and also Mike's near their business Design Refind in Blue Ridge. You may know them George and Anita Palmer?  Small world


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> My aunt and uncle live in Cherry Log and are friends with the owners at Pink Pig and regularly eat there and also Mike's near their business Design Refind in Blue Ridge. You may know them George and Anita Palmer?  Small world


I have a brother that lives outside of Cherry Log. We visit. Always go to the Pink Pig and Mike's when we are up that way


----------



## Geffellz18

Best I’ve had up this way in NE GA would be Smokehouse BBQ in Oakwood.
Johnnys here in Gainesville is good for chopped que. 
I like Mickey Piggs in the Alto/Baldwin area too. Just a good place for a good meal.
Stonewalls BBQ in Braselton is decent BBQ. It’s already pre sauced which I don’t prefer, but their sides are off the chain good-Loaded potato casserole & bread pudding are must haves! I don’t even care for bread pudding, but have been known to drive out of my way to get a medium size tub of theirs for the wife and I to share. It’s really that good!
Most of its so high now, none of its worth going out to eat for it. I like mine pretty good too, so it usually gets the nod nowadays!


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Old Hickory house in tucker is my favorite, Williamson Brothers is good too. I like Sonny’s too cuz I was raised on it. Had Butt Hut in Athens the other day and it was really good.

Shane’s is by far the worst and I can’t believe they’re allowed to call it bbq. Bub-a-q in Woodstock is pretty bad as well.

Honorable mention is Kelly’s Jamaican BBQ in Athens on Lumpkin. The bbq chicken is amazing!! Had the ox tails today and they were great too.


----------



## Mauser

The piget in cuthbert before Mr Gene let his son in law run it. But sadly it’s been torn down for 10-12 years


----------



## pjciii

I know, I know but if you find yourself passing thru Dillsboro, NC the Haywood smokehouse is really a very good BBQ joint. That was a @NCHillbilly reccomend place for BBQ and it was spot on. Chopped pork really good. Brisket was top notch. Nice and moist. Smoked sausage will wake you up and there NC sauce real good..

If you find yourself passing thru its worth the stop.


----------



## RamblinWreck88

pjciii said:


> I know, I know but if you find yourself passing thru Dillsboro, NC the Haywood smokehouse is really a very good BBQ joint. That was a @NCHillbilly reccomend place for BBQ and it was spot on. Chopped pork really good. Brisket was top notch. Nice and moist. Smoked sausage will wake you up and there NC sauce real good..
> 
> If you find yourself passing thru its worth the stop.


Went to the one in Waynesboro last week. Got the brisket, but the problem I had is that I couldn't try everything at once!


----------



## tr21

Blue Ridge BBQ must of changed owners ! we had a jeep trail ride yesterday with some friends from the NW corner of GA and ALA. Being my home area they looked to me and I suggested this place. well wish I would of said somewhere else. It used to have good, not great but good BBQ. thats changed, bbq wasn't even close to what I'd all good, stew tasted like (man I dont really know how to describe it) kinda like it might of been good 2 days ago and they just kept cooking it, not really a burnt flavor more like they had started with 5 gallons and cooked it so long it had reduced to a gallon and tasted  nothing like Brunswick stew. now I will say those that had the smoked chicken salad said it was really good and the fried pickles were dang good ! now I am a BBQ connoisseur and try BBQ everywhere I go. up  575/515 area the best I've found is Bigun's BBQ between Jasper and Ellijay otherwise I have go to Pine Mountain for BBQ....


----------



## Pig Predator

Papaws trading post bac-yard bbq off nottely dam rd in blairsville is the best I've had in a while.


----------



## Oldstick

Some of the responses above remind me of some of the favorite BBQ I remember from many years ago.  I have returned to that place where I prefer the pork to have a good smoke but only cooked to say 180 max then chopped up or maybe even sliced.  Good dry seasonings on the meat, but wet sauces on the side as desired.  If they wanted it ground fine (say for sammiches) they had to actually run it through a grinder as opposed to just using a fork like the common 210 degree pork shoulder you find most places nowadays.

My wife and I even have an agreement every time we use the slow cook crock pot for a roast or something similar.  She lets me take out my portion when I think it is ready, then leave the rest to turn into overcooked strands of meat for her liking.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

tr21 said:


> Blue Ridge BBQ must of changed owners ! we had a jeep trail ride yesterday with some friends from the NW corner of GA and ALA. Being my home area they looked to me and I suggested this place. well wish I would of said somewhere else. It used to have good, not great but good BBQ. thats changed, bbq wasn't even close to what I'd all good, stew tasted like (man I dont really know how to describe it) kinda like it might of been good 2 days ago and they just kept cooking it, not really a burnt flavor more like they had started with 5 gallons and cooked it so long it had reduced to a gallon and tasted  nothing like Brunswick stew. now I will say those that had the smoked chicken salad said it was really good and the fried pickles were dang good ! now I am a BBQ connoisseur and try BBQ everywhere I go. up  575/515 area the best I've found is Bigun's BBQ between Jasper and Ellijay otherwise I have go to Pine Mountain for BBQ....


Bigun's pretty good . I love their pepper sauce talked them into selling me some .


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

Southern Smoke Shack in Washington. Traditional pit BBQ slow cooked over hickory wood. Good down-home food.


----------



## TJay

Bigun's is good and if your in the Alpharetta area Slope's is pretty good too.


----------



## DannyW

TJay said:


> Bigun's is good and if your in the Alpharetta area Slope's is pretty good too.



I agree with Slope's. Maybe not the best but consistently good BBQ.


----------



## Concrete Pete

City BBQ is pretty good if you’re near Sandy Springs.


----------



## nkbigdog

tr21 said:


> Blue Ridge BBQ must of changed owners ! we had a jeep trail ride yesterday with some friends from the NW corner of GA and ALA. Being my home area they looked to me and I suggested this place. well wish I would of said somewhere else. It used to have good, not great but good BBQ. thats changed, bbq wasn't even close to what I'd all good, stew tasted like (man I dont really know how to describe it) kinda like it might of been good 2 days ago and they just kept cooking it, not really a burnt flavor more like they had started with 5 gallons and cooked it so long it had reduced to a gallon and tasted  nothing like Brunswick stew. now I will say those that had the smoked chicken salad said it was really good and the fried pickles were dang good ! now I am a BBQ connoisseur and try BBQ everywhere I go. up  575/515 area the best I've found is Bigun's BBQ between Jasper and Ellijay otherwise I have go to Pine Mountain for BBQ....


I've live on top of Fort Mountain and go to Bigun's BBQ in Talking Rock..Dang good Q


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

nkbigdog said:


> I've live on top of Fort Mountain and go to Bigun's BBQ in Talking Rock..Dang good Q


I asked waitress about buying some of their pepper sauce they don't have it on shelves and she brought me some from back . Good stuff on greens .


----------

